# The Ear Pads Thread



## PurpleAngel

Ok, decided to start up a thread dedicated to ear pads, a clearing house of information about ear pads and posting questions about ear pads.
  I'll try to update this first post with listings of headphones and what ear pads (exact model name and product ID number) are known to work with (fit) on to that given model of headphone.


----------



## obobskivich

Some input to help get you started: 

- All of the modern Grado earpads fit all of the modern Grado headphones
- Denon AH-D2000 earpads will fit onto the Koss ESP/10 (they improve the sound too) 
- Behringer HPM-1000 earpads will fit onto the Sennheiser HD 580/600/etc (they damage the sound)


----------



## streetdragon

SRH840 pleather/SRH940 valour pads are interexchangable


----------



## Tangster

The Shure SRH840 and 940 pads fit on the Fostex T50RP.
  The Audio Technica M50 pads fit on the Koss DJ100


----------



## tjohnusa

Lookin for a compatible for AKG K81DJ......emailed AKG twice with no responce


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





tjohnusa said:


> Lookin for a compatible for AKG K81DJ......emailed AKG twice with no responce


 
  Try on eBay typing in "K81DJ" sometimes third party ear pads are list by headphone model number.


----------



## tjohnusa

Yep...I do that from time to time but no luck yet.....you may want to get a mod to lock the other thread in general discussion...although there are more posts there then here.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Anyone know of any velour pads that fit the ATH-M50( without worsening the sound)?


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





thejesusguy said:


> Anyone know of any velour pads that fit the ATH-M50( without worsening the sound)?


 
  normally pleather and valour earpads will effect the sound significantly, pleather for bettter bass and velour for better overall refinement


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> normally pleather and valour earpads will effect the sound significantly, pleather for bettter bass and velour for better overall refinement


 
  Yes, but would they make it worse? For instance the SRH940 pads?


----------



## streetdragon

probably the switch from pleather to valour would result in some loss in bass punch while having a more refined treble and midrange


----------



## zantaff

I know that the Sennheiser HD280 pads work for the Sony MDR-V6, but just barely (and vice versa). You just have to stretch them a bit.
   I just did this and I like the stock pads for 280's better after I put them on the V6.
   
  BTW, what's the basic difference between Leather, Pleather, and Valour earpads? In terms of bass / treble differences, sound leakage / isolation and comfort.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





zantaff said:


> I know that the Sennheiser HD280 pads work for the Sony MDR-V6, but just barely (and vice versa). You just have to stretch them a bit.
> I just did this and I like the stock pads for 280's better after I put them on the V6.
> 
> BTW, what's the basic difference between Leather, Pleather, and Valour earpads? In terms of bass / treble differences, sound leakage / isolation and comfort.


 
  normally pleather and leather provides better isolation and bass, valour normally provides the best overall sound quality and comfort


----------



## zantaff

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> normally pleather and leather provides better isolation and bass, valour normally provides the best overall sound quality and comfort


 
  Thanks! Also, do you know how valour is for sound leakage and isolation? I work in an office and can't have my earphones blasting all over the place.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





zantaff said:


> Thanks! Also, do you know how valour is for sound leakage and isolation? I work in an office and can't have my earphones blasting all over the place.


 
  im not exactly sure, but i guess as long as its not an open back headphone it won't leak so bad unless pumped at very high volume.
 it should still isolate okay, not as good as pleather though i believe


----------



## zantaff

Another quick question: Are these valour earpads, or some cheap knockoff? The description says "pleather" but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





zantaff said:


> Another quick question: Are these Valour earpads, or some cheap knockoff? The description says "pleather" but I find that hard to believe.


 
  They are not pleather (fake leather), those appear to be velvet ear pads, guess they sell for around a pair $15, less then half the price of Velour ear pads.


----------



## streetdragon

umm what's the difference between velour and velvet?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> umm what's the difference between velour and velvet?


 
  Velvet is woven, Velour is knitted.
  I'm guessing Velour is preferred for ear pads over Velvet, but Velvet ear pads sell for less then half the price of Velour ear pads.


----------



## obobskivich

streetdragon said:


> umm what's the difference between velour and velvet?




What PA said. That said, "pleather" and "velour" are used to describe a huge range of materials that are actually neither. And we aren't even getting into that leather comes in grades and types and so on. 

Generally fabric pads ("velour") mean less isolation, but also less sweat/sticking (like fabric interiors in cars vs leather/vinyl). Sealed pads (leather, pleather, vinyl, etc) will offer better isolation and a better seal, at the expense of some comfort (depending on the material - genuine leather will actually breathe, but genuine leather is fairly rare for headphones). Generally changing from one to another (or even changing pad shape) will ensure a change in overall sound, as earpads make a fairly large impact on sound.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

I want to draw your attention to the price of _one _earpad for the K701 (*$35*)
  and for the  K702 (*$40*). So _one pair _of earpads costs *$70 *for the K701 and 
*$80* for the K702.
  I can't believe this. Are these the most expensive earpads ever?
   
   
   
   
   
  *******************************************************
   
  P.S.
  (From the previous thread.)
   
  Quote:


jakejack_2008 said:


> By the way, I've read  on this site that a pair of earpads for AKG K701 or K702 or Q701
> (are they the same?) costs $70, if I remember correctly.
> _If_ it's true it's a crime.


 

 Yes that's roughly accurate - they're around $35/ea for the K701, and $40/ea for the 702. That's actually fairly in-line with most headphones' replacement earpads, Koss and Grado excepted.

 Edited by obobskivich - 12/4/12 at 11:16am


----------



## zantaff

Quote: 





jakejack_2008 said:


> Yes that's roughly accurate - they're around $35/ea for the K701, and $40/ea for the 702. That's actually fairly in-line with most headphones' replacement earpads, Koss and Grado excepted.
> 
> Edited by obobskivich - 12/4/12 at 11:16am


 
  On that note, if you can find the rough size (width x height) of the base of your earphones, you can buy any pads that are roughly the same size. Earpads are made to stretch to begin with, (Even videos from the manufactures say to stretch beforehand) and with a little luck, you can find some inexpensive pads for your nice cans.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

"_...the price of one earpad for the K701 (*$35*)__ and for the  K702 (*$40*). So one pair of earpads costs *$70* for the K701 and_ _*$80* for the K702._
_I can't believe this. Are these the most expensive earpads ever?_"

 Anyone know how much Ultrasone Ed.8 ear pads are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  On a more serious note, whatever the Ed8's cost is, it comes from stitching that leather - marketing fluff or not just think of it as how much it would cost if you nicked the seat on a Jaguar vs a Honda. For the K701/2, it may be because of the shape - it's thicker on one side than the other. AKG relies on the pads to angle the drivers, unlike the T1 and HD800 for example that angles them on the mount/chassis. You can argue that might be wrong considering the pads compress and change shape over time, but when you consider the effect of economies of scale - specifically paying $90 for those obscure strips of foam on the HD800 - paying $70 every 18 months or so to maintain your K701's sound may not be _that_ expensive after all. (But then again, for all I know the HD800 pads last longer)


----------



## PurpleAngel

Hopefully more people will add to this thread so when I rebuild the first post I'll have lots of helpful info to add.


----------



## Tangster

The Denon AH-D1001, D1100, D510, D310 and Creative Aurvana Live earpads are all interchangeable.


----------



## TrollDragon

I just put some Pearstone Deluxe Replacement Earpads onto my Ultrasone HFI-780.
   
  They make them as a replacement for the:
  Sony MDR-7506
 Sony MDR-V6
 Senal SMH-1000
 Audio Technica ATH-M30
   
  I tested a couple of bass songs with them and I didn't really notice a Night and Day change in the sound. A little less bass maybe but a lot more comfortable. The ear hole is a tad smaller on these pads but it did not bother me at all, more testing to be done down the road.


----------



## TheJesusGuy

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I just put some Pearstone Deluxe Replacement Earpads onto my Ultrasone HFI-780.
> 
> They make them as a replacement for the:
> Sony MDR-7506
> ...


 
  So will these fit the M50?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





thejesusguy said:


> So will these fit the M50?


 

 From what I had searched for and read here, the ATH-M50's have 45mm drivers where the ATH-M30's only have 40mm drivers and these pads will only fit the 30's.
   
  Apparently the TurtleBeach X31 pads fit the M50's and also the beyerdynamic DT250 pads are supposed to fit.
   
  Also from what I've read these pads change the sound of the ATH-M50's by quite a bit, so you might want to try the TurtleBeach ones first as they are only $1.95 each...


----------



## Shmulkey

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> From what I had searched for and read here, the ATH-M50's have 45mm drivers where the ATH-M30's only have 40mm drivers and these pads will only fit the 30's.
> 
> Apparently the TurtleBeach X31 pads fit the M50's and also the beyerdynamic DT250 pads are supposed to fit.
> 
> Also from what I've read these pads change the sound of the ATH-M50's by quite a bit, so you might want to try the TurtleBeach ones first as they are only $1.95 each...


 
   
  True, but shipping from TurtleBeach for a pair of the pads is almost $12, so the price for a pair is around $16.  Anyone know of a vendor who sells them for less shipped?


----------



## jazh23

Hi, i need to know if these ear pads fit on Samson SR850: http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-EDT990VB-Headphone-Pads-Black/dp/B008XEYT6G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1358352294&sr=8-4&keywords=velour+ear+pads
   
  Or another one less expensive??? But I from Venezuela, I can buy only on amazon...
   
  Thanks for any help...
   
  I think that these earpads can fit on Samson SR850 /Superlux: http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Cushions-SENNHEISER-HD430-headphones/dp/B000KPPYHE/ref=sr_1_172?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359235159&sr=1-172&keywords=replacement+earpads


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Well, let me mention (without bragging) my purchase of earpads for the Sennheiser HD 595 (50 Ohm).
  I bought them  from the Sennheiser  site.
   
  The cost of a  _pair _(_two_): $16.50
  Shipping: $6.50
  Tax: $2.13
  Total: $26.50
   
  So the _total _cost of a _pair _is less than the cost (without shipping & tax) of just *one *earpad for the K701 (*$35*) and K702 (*$40*).
  Wow! 
  I can't believe this!  - (See the relevant posts above.)
   
  Any comments?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





jakejack_2008 said:


> So the _total _cost of a _pair _is less than the cost (without shipping & tax) of just *one *earpad for the K701 (*$35*) and K702 (*$40*).
> Wow!
> I can't believe this!  - (See the relevant posts above.)
> 
> Any comments?


 
   
  I wouldn't know if AKG is overpricing the K70x earpads or not, but do keep in mind it's not like other earpads. One side of it is thicker to angle the drivers in a way that other headphones have done using the chassis (look at a K701 from above vs an HD600, then look at an HD800, then take a peek at the visible parts of the drivers on T1, MDR-1R, some Ultrasones, etc). That plus the probability that it's not (as per AKGs sound tuning) compatible with other product lines add to the price. That they've expanded the headphone lines that use basically the same earpad doesn't help when, by their style dept, they made them in different colors, so that in all likelihood complicates the production and distribution processes - they went from whitish-grey for one then to almost black for another then basically said, "We can sell more headphones by adding GREEN!"


----------



## soccerdude84

Looking for sealed ear cushions to fit on RH-300s (which I'm pretty sure have the same shape as the M50)


----------



## Tangster

Shure SRH840/940 and stock T50RP pads will fit(with a little difficulty) on the Audio Technica A*00X range of headphones. Denon Dx000 pads will fit with extreme difficulty(you will be at serious risk of tearing the pads).


----------



## PurpleAngel

Low cost ($16)  Velour ear pads for Beyerdynamic DT770/DT880/DT990 and Superlux HD660/HD440/HD330 headphones.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-pads-earpad-replacement-Cushion-for-DT770-DT880-DT990-DT-770-880-headphone-/261181657548?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3ccfa3d1cc
   
  Low cost ($16) Velour ear pads for AKG 240 (270?) series and Superlux HD668B, HD681 and Samson SR850 headphones.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Velour-replacement-Cushion-for-K240-K240S-K240-Studio-K240-MKII-Headphones-/261173400917?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3ccf25d555
   
  The quality of the Velour may not be as good as name brand Beyerdynamic & AKG Velour ear pads.
  But they are half the price of name brand Velour ear pads.


----------



## MooKitty

I really wanna try to mod in this thread for the m50s
  http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70038
  it seems like the perfect solution for me
  only a few things before i continue ... 
  -Do you think I can just use regular tshirt material? like a nice soft old tshirt?
  -it looks like he did a strip of fabric and sewed it where it meets?
  -Not 100% where to sew :\
  -also he mentions the holes which i see but im not sure why you need them / what the easiest way to make the holes is


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jakejack_2008 said:


> Well, let me mention (without bragging) my purchase of earpads for the Sennheiser HD 595 (50 Ohm).
> I bought them  from the Sennheiser  site.
> 
> The cost of a  _pair _(_two_): $16.50
> ...


 
   
  I did the same thing a bit over a month ago for my HD-555s.  I didn't pay tax (don't live in IL or NY).  However, the price is excellent, but just hope you don't need to get a pair of pads for the Sennheiser HD-600 or HD-650, because they are $58.00.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Denon pads fit on ATH phones perfectly and quite easily (if you know how) but damage the sound (tried on AD2K)
   
   
  MrSpeakers Dog Pads on AKG K271S is one of the sweetest combo, need to hear it to believe the transformation, they sound like mini LCD-2.2
   
K271S with Dog Pads - Match made in heaven!


----------



## uncola

jakejack_2008 said:


> Well, let me mention (without bragging) my purchase of earpads for the Sennheiser HD 595 (50 Ohm).
> I bought them  from the Sennheiser  site.
> 
> The cost of a  _pair_ (_two_): $16.50
> ...




I just had the same experience, ripped one of my earpads while taking it off, sennheiser 2nd day aired me replacements for $29 to hawaii. Here we usually pay that much in shipping alone. Loving sennheiser right now.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> Low cost ($16)  Velour ear pads for Beyerdynamic DT770/DT880/DT990 and Superlux HD660/HD440/HD330 headphones.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-pads-earpad-replacement-Cushion-for-DT770-DT880-DT990-DT-770-880-headphone-/261181657548?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3ccfa3d1cc
> 
> Low cost ($16) Velour ear pads for AKG 240 (270?) series and Superlux HD668B, HD681 and Samson SR850 headphones.
> ...


 
   
  Pads matter a lot, and those Chinese ones will affect the sound.  Whether the change is to the user's taste or not will vary from one person to the next.  Sometimes the Chinese alternatives suck arse drastically versus the regular thing.
   
  The ones meant for Beyers will probably suck as they do not have holes on the inner side like actual Beyer pads do.  This will probably result in increased bass quantity at the cost of mids/treble quality, maybe even muffling the sound pretty badly.


----------



## whirlwind

I have an old pair of Audio-Technica  ATH A700 that I would love to replace the pads on


----------



## georgelai57

1. Sony DR-ZX701ip (alt: Shure 940)
2. Beyerdynamic DT770 LE (alt: Beyer velour pads)
3. Audio Technica ATH-AD700 (alt: ATH-A900 pleather)
4. Grado SR60 (alt: Sennheiser HD414 yellows but everyone know this!)

I didn't know there was a thread on this so I had started another one. Sorry.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/659514/alternative-ear-pads#post_9352978


----------



## Mad Max

Best 50mm foamies/leatherettes?


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Anyone know of a set of velour pads that are round and about 10 cm in diameter?


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Quote: 





bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Anyone know of a set of velour pads that are round and about 10 cm in diameter?


 
  Maybe HiFi Man velour pads? I emailed them for the dimensions.
   
  Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Anyone know of a set of velour pads that are round and about 10 cm in diameter?


 
  inner diameter or outer diameter?


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

streetdragon said:


> inner diameter or outer diameter?




Outer. I heard from Zhang at HiFi Man. Outside diameter is 10 cm., the perfect size to fit NAD RP-18. I'll is double sided tape. Theyre only $10. I want to see if the velours will soak up excess bass from a previous modder's efforts.


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

streetdragon said:


> inner diameter or outer diameter?




Oh, and thank you for the measurement photos. Nicely done with arrows.


----------



## FraGGleR

J$ Beyerdynamic and Denon lambskin pads fit Denon/Fostex headphones as well as Hifiman headphones.  I would assume this could mean that other Beyerdynamic or Denon pads will also be interchangeable.
   
  These earpads are supremely comfortable: http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_66627_NVX-XRE100A.html  They do not fit the T50RP like I had hoped, but they do stretch over the Denon frame and worked very well with my D2000s. I did not test with Hifiman, but would assume that they could fit as well.


----------



## Koolpep

I am now a huge fan of Pad-modding.
   
  Incoming:
  ATHM50 replacement pad for the Koss Pro DJ100 (also incoming, couldn't resist Amaonz had them for $39)
  Hifiman HE-500 velour pads for my Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium
   
  Already equipped:
  Shure SRH 840 pleather pads on a Shure SRH440
  Here the difference is very noticeable. Not gigantic but overall makes these headphones more comfortable and sound a LOT better.
  Also closed 4 air vents on each driver with duct-tape which made the sound richer and fuller, a bit warmer, without any bloat.
   
  So pads do matter.
   
  Will report back in a week or two when everything arrived and was tested.
   
  Cheers,
  K


----------



## TrollDragon

I would like to know your opinion on the HiFiMan velours with the DT880's when you get them all settled in. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnt

I used to buy one from this store. 
  100mm ear pad, with cloth for covering driver unit already. 
   
  Seems it's a worth deal, as they are free shipping to US. 
100mm jntmall ear pad


----------



## TrollDragon

Brainwavz HM5 pads on the Ultrasone HFI-780's
   

   

   
  Very soft so the driver sits closer to your ear providing a little more bass over stock pads.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Brainwavz HM5 pads on the Ultrasone HFI-780's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  do you think they can fit on the momentums? or are they too big?


----------



## TrollDragon

Hey SD!

People here put them on the JVC HA-S500's... 

As far as the Momentums go I don't know what size the driver bases are, if the beyerdynamic DT250 velours would fit them then I'd say these would. I had the velours on the 780's for a while but didn't like the sound change.

These are $18 from mp4nation with free shipping so you can't go wrong if they don't fit. Easy to sell with lots of S500 owners looking for them. 

I picked mine up from the FS forum here.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jazh23

Hi guys, anyone knows if there are some velvet ear pad that fit on the CAL?

 Maybe, sennheiser HD 485 or Shure 940?


----------



## Nick 214

Great stuff!
   
  I'm moving in the same direction... http://www.head-fi.org/t/669866/just-reversed-the-bowls-of-my-hf-2s
   
  Has anyone contracted a set of bespoke earpads before?
   
  NK


----------



## jazh23

Hey guys, the Sennheiser HD 560 ear pads could fit on Samson SR850?
   
  The diameter is the same 4'': http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Replacement-Cushions-SENNHEISER-Headphones/dp/B000KPU4RE/ref=sr_1_77?ie=UTF8&qid=1372601962&sr=8-77&keywords=headphones+velour+ear+pads
   

   
  But, maybe it makes the sound does change, as with the DT 770 ear pads...
   
  BTW, my CAL! with the pioneer SE-MJ5 replacement ear pads, now it feels more comfortable, and the sound doesn' change, although there is a improvement of bass...


----------



## acegazda

Wow I'm glad I found this thread. Trolldragon I'm kinda worried about the hm5 pads... do your ears touch the drivers with those on there? Mine almost touch the drivers with stock pads so if the softer ones get you any closer I'm a bit worried about that causing pain. I was thinking about just making my own pads with some leather and memory foam but it's nice to know the hm5 pads are an option.


----------



## GREQ

For the modders and DIY'ers, if your AKG K240 pleather ear pads are old and flat, it IS possible to bring them back to life.
  If you're a stingy modder like me and have too much free time, it's certainly worth grabbing a few albums to listen to while doing this 'repair/mod'.
   
  I just added a 2nd layer of foam. Simple. The hardest part is stitching it back together which took about 2 and a half albums. 
  Neither earpad came out looking good as new, but they feel fine and the baffles don't touch my ears any longer.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





greq said:


> For the modders and DIY'ers, if your AKG K240 pleather ear pads are old and flat, it IS possible to bring them back to life.
> If you're a stingy modder like me and have too much free time, it's certainly worth grabbing a few albums to listen to while doing this 'repair/mod'.
> 
> I just added a 2nd layer of foam. Simple. The hardest part is stitching it back together which took about 2 and a half albums.
> Neither earpad came out looking good as new, but they feel fine and the baffles don't touch my ears any longer.


 
  Nice work!


----------



## JakeJack_2008

*Purple*Angel thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for the thread.
   
  It's good to have all the ear-pad related stuff in _one _place.
  Nonetheless, there's no way I could perform those _tricks _descibed here.
  I would simply _destroy _





 my headphones (DT 880 or HD 595).
   
  P.S.
  I've edited this post because of an ugly typo.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

Any better earpads for JVC HA-RX700 ?


----------



## Opethian10

J$ pads on my HE-6.  Luckily I have a handy gf who was able to modify the pads with the screen protector from the HiFiMan pleather pads.  Sounds better with the screen, too!!


----------



## streetdragon

I wonder but is it possible to put HD202/212/203 earpads on momentums? there seems to be more room inside the earpad though it is not as deep.


----------



## TrollDragon

I received a bonus pair of pads in a box from another Head-Fier and I am thinking they are possibly ATH-M50 stock pads.

They fit the TBSE1's but a tad bigger, the back part that slides into the groove is fairly wide and has this stitching like look to the edge. The cloth that covers the driver is really thick, like sock material as opposed to a sheer nylon like other pads have.

Sound familiar to anyone, I can take a pic later if needed.

Thanks!
Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

Also these pads are round and I believe the M50's are oval yes?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Opethian10

Does anyone know if TH600 pads will fit on a D7000? They seem to look like a perfect match but I've yet to read anything indicating whether or not this is true. Thanks.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





opethian10 said:


> Does anyone know if TH600 pads will fit on a D7000? They seem to look like a perfect match but I've yet to read anything indicating whether or not this is true. Thanks.


 
  Should fit perfectly.  D2000, D5000, D7000, TH600, and TH900 are all basically the same frame and cup design.  I haven't seen the TH600's in person, but the TH900 pads were thinner and flatter than (though softer) than the Denon's.  Not sure if that matters to you.


----------



## CrystalT

Pioneer SE-A1000 and AKG K340 pads are interchangable.
   
  Shure SRH840/940 pads fit on the entire ATH-T series. Makes the T400/T500 sound brilliant in comparison to the stock pads. Note that while they have 53mm drivers, the cups themselves are pretty much the same size as Shure.


----------



## Punnisher

Great thread. I've been discovering the huge impact that pads have on headphones over the years. I'll record my findings here.

Grado:
If you find bowls excessively bright and uncomfortable try sennheiser px100 pads under the bowls. This combo yields the absolute best sound of all pads I've tried (not tried gs1000 pads). It increases comfort as well.

AKG:
The 701/2 sounds far better with 601 pads (and vice versa). 702 has deeper bass and more midbass. Mids are less recessed. More tonal balance overall. 601 w/ 702 pads gets rid of congestion and stuffiness. More open soundstage. Very balanced sound and inmany ways preferable to the 702.

The k240 Sextett MP sounds good with the cheap pleather k240 pads you can find on ebay for ~$10. They don't seal as well as the vintage soft leather-like akg pads but it helps to create a more balanced sound. The vintage soft pads seal and create extra bass.

The k240 monitor does well with the vintage soft leather-like k240 pads. The monitor is more neutral by default but could use a bit of help in the bass department. These pads help. Also the k240m and k240s were designed for use with a foam disc under the pad. They will sound thin and bright without it.

The k240 studio is absolutely transformed with the shure srh840 pads. Install these pads by themselves (no foam disc needed) and it is an immense improvement. Originally these phones are fairly dull and flat with a bump in midbass. With the 840 pads, the midbass hump is gone, bass extends deeper, mids are brought forward and treble is extended yet smooth. It's almost perfect and considering the total price of headphones + pads it's the best bang for the buck I've ever heard. They are also much more comfortable. Those shure pads are a bargain for their quality level. 

The k141 (first edition silver) is a tricky headphone to match with pads. The best to date I've tried is shure 750 pads. They are a tight fit but it works. They make the k141 a circum-aural headphone. You get the typical advantages of this type of headphone. Despite having the same drivers as the sextett these headphones always sound bright. Perhaps a foam disc+shure 750 pads would be a winner. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





punnisher said:


> The k141 (first edition silver) is a tricky headphone to match with pads. The best to date I've tried is shure 750 pads. They are a tight fit but it works. They make the k141 a circum-aural headphone. You get the typical advantages of this type of headphone. Despite having the same drivers as the sextett these headphones always sound bright. Perhaps a foam disc+shure 750 pads would be a winner. Haven't tried it yet.


 
  I made some DIY leather pads for my original K141 (still on-ear by tearing off the completely worn down velour and simply adding the leather with new foam), and the sound is definitely on the darker bassier side of neutral, and I didn't lose ANY of the midrange lushness.


----------



## pfepher

GREAT thread.
   
  The Beyerdynamic ear-pads fit the Sennheiser HD 280 Pros well, but a little stretching is required. The pair I ordered came with a foam/cloth pad to go between the headphones and ears, addressing a concern I saw in another post about having to add fabric.
   
   
After wearing the HD280 Pros with the DT250 pads for a few hours continuously, I've found one draw back. The DT250 pads are thinner than the HD 280 pads so the speaker does touch my ear. I'm considering adding a layer of foam between the ear pads and the head-phones to give a bit more space, but I'm not yet sure it is worth the effort.
   
As for compromising the sound, I can't compare side-by-side. I did the mod when the original pads had started to fall apart and I threw them away before I considered doing a comparison.  That being said, if there is a difference, it is fairly minimal. I've read of a "blu-tack" mod for the Hd 280 Pros that apparently add bass, so if loss of bass with the pad-mod is an issue that bothers me, I'll give that a shot.
   
Oh, and while I like good sound, I do not think I have the sensitivity to be an audiophile.  So take my input with that in mind.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





punnisher said:


> Great thread. I've been discovering the huge impact that pads have on headphones over the years. I'll record my findings here.
> 
> Grado:
> If you find bowls excessively bright and uncomfortable try sennheiser px100 pads under the bowls. This combo yields the absolute best sound of all pads I've tried (not tried gs1000 pads). It increases comfort as well.
> ...


 
   
  Oh wow.


----------



## Oregonian

Great thread.

Mr Speakers Alpha pads may be the most comfy and versatile pad I've seen. I'm using them on all the following - Denon D2000, M-Audio Q40, Ultrasone Pro900 (took some modding), and Darth Beyers (basically a Beyerdynamic DT770).

I've put Shure 840, HiFiMan pleather, Beyer black and clear gel pads, Beyer velour, stock D7000 on the Q40. All fit well, but the leather variants all helped these basshead phones sing. Alphas made this phone amazing tho.


----------



## georgelai57

Brainwavz HM5 ear pads (USD17 per pair) can be fitted on Sony DRZX701iP (so I suspect MDRZX1000 too) and with a little bit of stretching onto Beyerdynamic DT770. In addition, Shure 940 can also with a little bit of stretching, fit onto Beyerdynamic DT880.

These are particularly useful to people like me with long ears. And in the case of the Sony 701iP, the original pads are ridiculously thin/shallow.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

i'm looking for a leather ear pads for my DT880 600 Ohms.


----------



## White Lotus

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Brainwavz HM5 ear pads (snip) with a little bit of stretching, fit onto Beyerdynamic DT880.


 

 Really? Does this change the comfort much? How about the sound?


----------



## georgelai57

white lotus said:


> Really? Does this change the comfort much? How about the sound?


 

The Brainwavz HM5 and Shure 940 are both oval and easily stretches on to the Beyer. The stretching is really quite minimal. The important thing is that although I loved the feel of the Beyer velours, the circular ear cavity was not tall enough for my ears height-wise. After fitting on they are still more oval than circular as far as the ear cavity is concerned.

The HM5 are really soft so I actually inserted para cord into the cavity hence making a deep and squishy ear pad. At USD17 including free shipping globally, it's worth trying. 

Note that I don't make any comments on sound. I tend to be not too hung up on sound issues. It may be heresy to say that here. I'm actually glad I don't have golden ears as I feel such people will never find what they are looking for.


----------



## georgelai57

Brainwavz HM5 pads on DT770. DT880 also fits but I sold those. 



Para cord inside.


----------



## White Lotus

I know exactly how you feel - I put some of the HM5 pads onto my M50s, and I had a flood of inboxes from people asking "How the sound changed" to which I replied "It didn't".

 I just know that sometimes if a pad doesn't have a solid fit/seal, it can really have a change on the sound-signature - generally losing sub and mid-bass.. In my opinion, a "good" pad won't do that.

 Good to know that they will fit onto the beyers - might just try that out with my DT770s  Thanks!

 EDIT: What's a "Para cord"?

 PS: Looks boss.


----------



## georgelai57

white lotus said:


> I know exactly how you feel - I put some of the HM5 pads onto my M50s, and I had a flood of inboxes from people asking "How the sound changed" to which I replied "It didn't".
> 
> 
> I just know that sometimes if a pad doesn't have a solid fit/seal, it can really have a change on the sound-signature - generally losing sub and mid-bass.. In my opinion, a "good" pad won't do that.
> ...




Yeah sometimes head-fiers get all caught up in mumbo-jumbo.

The Americans call it para cord but you know those elastic ropes that have a hook at each end for stretching and tying stuff onto your motorbike etc? That's para cord. It's rubber covered with cloth or something stretchable. I just threw away the hooks.


----------



## White Lotus

The the para-cord necessary?


----------



## georgelai57

white lotus said:


> The the para-cord necessary?




It really depends on one's ear shape especially how much it protrudes from the head. I can't use the Sony MDR-1R for example. It may be an over-ear but because the ear cups are so shallow, it might as well be on-ears. 

Two 12" para cords only cost USD4. And I only used one 12" for both ear pads


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Yeah sometimes head-fiers get all caught up in mumbo-jumbo.
> 
> The Americans call it para cord but you know those elastic ropes that have a hook at each end for stretching and tying stuff onto your motorbike etc? That's para cord. It's rubber covered with cloth or something stretchable. I just threw away the hooks.


 
  It is nothing like bungee cord elastic rope at all...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parachute_cord
   
  Pick it up here or eBay
http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=754&ParentCat=19


----------



## i luvmusic 2

thanks good to know......


----------



## Roarkish

I have a pair of Beyer DT990 velours on my AKG K240 Studios at the moment; an interesting change over from the stock pleather.
  
 Pros:
 -The infamous Beyer pads and the AKG K240s are the perfect combination for comfort.  The ultra light and lightly clamping K240 is converted to the preferable circum-aural style. (Mickey mouse ears like mine will contact the driver enclosure with these pads, which may be an issue for some.)
 -Soundstage is more spacious and precise.
 -Highs have more sparkle, without piercing any eardrums.
 -Bass reduction cleans up mids.
  
 Cons:
 -NOBASS.  I might try the DT770 pads next as the DT990 pads limit the K240s to genres of music that don't ask for neutral to emphasized bass.  I've never heard the AD700X but from the descriptions I've read I imagine that the K240s w/ DT990 pads have a similar bass roll-off.
 -These pads are 8/10 on a scale of difficulty to install.  They do fit the K240s without modification, but it will take you a good 10-20 minutes of stretching and probably an extra pair of hands to hold the pads stretched while you flip the attachment ring(?) over the rim of the cup.
  
 I'm going to be keeping the DT990 pads on my K240s, at least until my DT880s arrive  I was craving an airier-than-my-MadDogs experience and this definitely gave it to me.  The bass roll-off is frustrating with some tracks but it's brought me to new, fun flavors of head-fi, on the cheap
  
 The K240s came for $15 by way of craiglist, needing a solder job to the connection in the right-side cup.  If you're browsing this forum and you don't own a soldering iron you are doing it wrong.  These almost made me regret shelling out $300 for my MDs(not really).


----------



## Mad Max

georgelai57 said:


> Yeah sometimes head-fiers get all caught up in mumbo-jumbo.
> 
> *The Americans call it para cord* but you know those elastic ropes that have a hook at each end for stretching and tying stuff onto your motorbike etc? *That's para cord. It's rubber covered with cloth or something stretchable.* I just threw away the hooks.


 
  
 No, that's elastic rope, or more commonly, _*bungee cord*_.
 Paracord, or parachute cord, is all nylon and almost unstretchable.  Us DIY'ers building cables are using it lately to decorate things with much nicer sleeving than regular, boring ol' Techflex multifilament where applicable.  Paracord is used to tie things as well, but it requires that you tie knots, unlike with bungee cord.  Bungee cord is also suitable for shock absorption to a degree, unlike paracord.  Paracord is good for making all-weather whips, apparently.


----------



## White Lotus

mad max said:


> No, that's elastic rope, or more commonly, _*bungee cord*_.
> Paracord, or parachute cord, *snip* using it lately to decorate things with much nicer sleeving than regular, boring ol' Techflex multifilament where applicable.


 

 Got any examples? Sounds lovely..


----------



## Mad Max

white lotus said:


> Got any examples? Sounds lovely..


 
  
 Check the _cable gallery_ and my _Default_ album.


----------



## GREQ

I put some stock Fostex T20RP MKII earpads on my vintage DT990 - This really cranks up the bass.
 It's not perfect, there does seem to be a peak/hump in the low-mid bass, but it's not horrible for most genres that would normally suffer if the hump was in the mid-high bass. 
 It's actually a PERFECT fit, so if you want a darker sound and you've upgraded your Fostex to Shure 840 pads and have the stock pads spare, this might be one to try out.


----------



## gnk1

Just found this site.  I am always amazed at the knowledge and sharing of those posting.
  
 I have old but still good sounding Sennheiser HD 480 headphones.  My ear pad related question is whether there is a circumaural type ear pad that will fit these supraaural headphones?  The current pads are somewhat uncomfortable after more than an hour or so, at least in part due to pressure on the reading glasses I now need when doing any computer work.  My thought is that softer pads that could be snapped in might make a difference.  I don't have the sewing skills to do anything like what I have seen some do on this site (very impressive, by the way).
  
 I wrote Sennheiser USA but they simply pointed me back to the standard pads made for the 480.  
  
 If this is a stupid idea, like it would ruin the sound, please say so.


----------



## Punnisher

gnk1 said:


> Just found this site.  I am always amazed at the knowledge and sharing of those posting.
> 
> I have old but still good sounding Sennheiser HD 480 headphones.  My ear pad related question is whether there is a circumaural type ear pad that will fit these supraaural headphones?  The current pads are somewhat uncomfortable after more than an hour or so, at least in part due to pressure on the reading glasses I now need when doing any computer work.  My thought is that softer pads that could be snapped in might make a difference.  I don't have the sewing skills to do anything like what I have seen some do on this site (very impressive, by the way).
> 
> ...




I just did a quick search and saw that the hd430 looks similar to yours but came with circum-aural type pads. Perhaps these would be a direct bolt-on? It's worth some research.

In addition, some pads from other manufacturers can be installed on many headphones. For example, the shure srh-840 and 750 pads are very versatile and inexpensive. 840 are larger and circum-aural. 750 are medium sized and circum-aural but just barely. I have medium -small ears. Shure pads can be found on Amazon. 

Just measure the outside diameter of your headphone and look for a pad that will fit.

And keep in mind that installing any pad not meant for your headphone is a risk. Each pad will have it's own completely unique sound signature.


----------



## gnk1

Great suggestions for me to check into.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Subere

So the ear pads on my XB700s are shot. I tried searching around and couldn't find anything. Anyone know where I could get some replacement ones or some new ones that fit and are very similar size wise? Thanks.


----------



## SNSDluv

Hi guys,
 I am desperately looking for a pair of 90mm diameter circular gel-style ear pads for my 700pro mk2. I found that the EDT 300GS from Beyerdynamic is a good fit but I can't find it anywhere that is still available.

 Regards,
 HC


----------



## Oregonian

I hear the M-50 pads are the way to go. Search for the 700MK2 subwoofer thread and you'll find what I'm talking about.


----------



## SNSDluv

I know, but I want gel style ones. I heard that the gel-style ones for M50 are too rigid to be stretched to circular shape. ><
Please let me know, basically only looking for gel pads.


----------



## GREQ

snsdluv said:


> I know, but I want gel style ones. I heard that the gel-style ones for M50 are too rigid to be stretched to circular shape. ><
> Please let me know, basically only looking for gel pads.


 
 As far as I know, the only place you can get them is directly from Beyerdynamic:
http://www.beyerdynamic-es.com/europe.beyerdynamic.com/shop/ohrmuschelsatz.html


----------



## GREQ

Actually, does anyone know the lifespan of those gel pads? Less than normal pads, longer?


----------



## TrollDragon

greq said:


> Actually, does anyone know the lifespan of those gel pads? Less than normal pads, longer?


I am not sure about those...

But you put the Fostex pads on your DT990's, I have a pair of TR20P pads here and my god they are thin... Did you put anything under them or just use them flat?


----------



## GREQ

trolldragon said:


> I am not sure about those...
> 
> But you put the Fostex pads on your DT990's, I have a pair of TR20P pads here and my god they are thin... Did you put anything under them or just use them flat?


 
 I just put them on as they are. They don't seem so flat to me. 
 At least not with my smaller than average ears.


----------



## PETEREK

This may be a dumb question, but what would leather or leatherette ear pads do to an open headphone? Specifically the HD600. I'm assuming it would ruin the sound, but I'm not sure. 
  
 Also, there are a set of J$ pads for sale in the classifieds, if anyone is interested.


----------



## TrollDragon

The LCD 3's I have here are wide open with leather pads. The leather on them is so soft and plush I couldn't imagine anyone wanting a velour pad.

Reverse of what your asking but there are quite a few open headphones with leather pads.


----------



## PETEREK

Hm. I think I'm going to try and DIY some leather pads then. I brought this up in the HD600 Appreciation Thread and was practically laughed at for asking.


----------



## TrollDragon

Go for it!
I would love to try the LCD pads on my DT880's but the LCD's are on loan and I wouldn't dare take the pads off.

I stopped in a a local leather supply place and the lambskin there was incredible! Very thin and ultra soft, they don't cut the hides so you have to buy the whole skin. This was about $80 for the hide so I passed, as you need waxed thread and a machine that will sew leather as well to make it look nice. You can hand stitch it if your good at it, I dont have the patience for such things, and the wife gave me the "dont even ask" look when I mentioned it. 

The MadDog Alpha pads are supposed to be very good and the J$'s are as well from what I have read. You can get a set of pads from Audeze for $80 and they are incredible.

Picture:
 https://db.tt/nnMmfXLV 

If you do make a set that works out well, please share your pattern in the thread here.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Go for it!
> I would love to try the LCD pads on my DT880's but the LCD's are on loan and I wouldn't dare take the pads off.
> 
> I stopped in a a local leather supply place and the lambskin there was incredible! Very thin and ultra soft, they don't cut the hides so you have to buy the whole skin. This was about $80 for the hide so I passed, as you need waxed thread and a machine that will sew leather as well to make it look nice. You can hand stitch it if your good at it, I dont have the patience for such things, and the wife gave me the "dont even ask" look when I mentioned it.
> ...


 
  
 Those pads look nice! If I end up trying to make a pair I will be doing it by hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's going to be a challenge, but it will be awesome to make something nobody else has (minus the HE-6 pads). If anyone here has some old HD580/600/650 pads that have been replaced and are willing to sell them on the cheap, let me know. I'm going to need the plastic backings if I make a pair.
  
 Also, I'll be sure to make a template to post here if and when I do start the project.


----------



## Punnisher

I put pleather pads from an akg k240 onto my dt880, and it didn't sound good at all. It muffled the treble and caused a large midbass hump. I think the tight seal was the issue here.
  
 Though you may have a different experience with leather, and not to mention the sennheisers are built differently.


----------



## FraGGleR

It is sometimes hard to predict changes in sound.  For instance, I heard almost no change in sound when I changed the stock velours to J$ leather on my DT660s.  But putting J$ leather on the T1s makes them sound awful.  Muddy, boomy, just awful.
  
 You just have to bite the bullet and try.  Most nice leather pads are relatively easy to resell should you not want to keep them.  I really like the Audeze pads for what they fit onto.  I am itching to try a pair of Alpha pads and might buy a pair soon.


----------



## PETEREK

It's too bad the alpha pads wouldn't fit onto the HD600s, they look extremely comfortable. I'll just have to find some old pads in the classifieds and try making my own.


----------



## PETEREK

I guess I won't be DIYing pads, I just shipped the HD600s out and will be receiving a Denon D2000 in a few days >


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> I guess I won't be DIYing pads, I just shipped the HD600s out and will be receiving a Denon D2000 in a few days >


 
 Nice!
 You will need some nice leather pads for the D2000 as well!


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> You will need some nice leather pads for the D2000 as well!


 
 I will probably be making a pair of those 
 I've wanted to get a pair of D2Ks for a while now, there are so many mods you can do to them. And you know me...


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> I will probably be making a pair of those
> I've wanted to get a pair of D2Ks for a while now, there are so many mods you can do to them. And you know me...


 
 I always look forward to your modifications!


----------



## Oregonian

peterek said:


> I will probably be making a pair of those
> I've wanted to get a pair of D2Ks for a while now, there are so many mods you can do to them. And you know me... :atsmile:




Alpha pads..........yum. Do post on the D2000/D5000 appreciation thread what mods you are doing. I own all three Denons and am always interested in hearing new mods.


----------



## PETEREK

oregonian said:


> Alpha pads..........yum. Do post on the D2000/D5000 appreciation thread what mods you are doing. I own all three Denons and am always interested in hearing new mods.


 
 I haven't received them yet. I'll have them next week. But I will be on the appreciation threads afterwards. Ok, now back to pads! I didnt mean to hijack the thread!


----------



## akgK340owner

What are the Pioneer pads made of? And how do they affect the sound of the K340's?

Terry


----------



## akgK340owner

crystalt said:


> Pioneer SE-A1000 and AKG K340 pads are interchangable.
> 
> Shure SRH840/940 pads fit on the entire ATH-T series. Makes the T400/T500 sound brilliant in comparison to the stock pads. Note that while they have 53mm drivers, the cups themselves are pretty much the same size as Shure.




My previous post was a reply to this, What are the 
pioneer pads made of, and how do they affect the K340 sound?


----------



## Sekka

What's the difference between HiFiMAN and DT770/880/990 velours?  (Bass response, mids, highs, imaging, soundstage, sibilance, pad depth).


----------



## PETEREK

Well even the 770 880 and 990s are different from each other. They may look the same, but the padding on the insides are different. They're tuned to each headphone. The 770s arethe most firm, the 880 are softer, and iI'm not sure about the 990 as I haven't owned a pair.


----------



## Punnisher

The outside edge of the 770 pads have a thin dense foam coating under the velour. This produces some isolation. The 880 pads don't have this because isolation is not the goal of the 880.


----------



## Sekka

peterek said:


> Well even the 770 880 and 990s are different from each other. They may look the same, but the padding on the insides are different. They're tuned to each headphone. The 770s arethe most firm, the 880 are softer, and iI'm not sure about the 990 as I haven't owned a pair.


 
 How about just the 770 vs HiFiMAN then?


----------



## PETEREK

I have never used a pair of Hifiman headphones, but with them being an open headphone, I would imagine that they would have a softer cushion than the 770. The pads for the 770s are pretty stiff. They are fairly soft but they don't Ummm.. Smush against your head very much, they pretty much hold their shape. But like I said, I haven't felt a pair of the Hifimans. I'm sure someone here has had both to compare them better.


----------



## Kajikai

Any suggestions for ATH TAD500 earpads? They seem to induce irritation around the sides of the ear after a while. I've been using these for gaming/vent/music, so I need to be able to use these headphones without much comfort issues. If possible, I would like to keep the integrity of the audio quality (Great treble/mids with decent bass).


----------



## marone

HI, I am looking for TaoBao 668 and 681 SuperLux and AKG240 100mm pad recommendations.

I can get custom made clones, but unknown quality and results. TaoBao and within China due to shipping and shipment issues.

TIA!


----------



## tjoep

A friend of mine has these Pioneer SE-DJ5000 he loves. But the pads are totally worn out. I was thinking of buying him some new / nicer pads, but have no idea what size etc. Does anybody got any suggestions? It can be velour or leather. I would prefer something nice but cheap. I don't mind ordering from china etc...


----------



## PETEREK

tjoep said:


> A friend of mine has these Pioneer SE-DJ5000 he loves. But the pads are totally worn out. I was thinking of buying him some new / nicer pads, but have no idea what size etc. Does anybody got any suggestions? It can be velour or leather. I would prefer something nice but cheap. I don't mind ordering from china etc...


 
  
 Can you upload some pictures of the stock ear pads with a ruler next to them?


----------



## tjoep

peterek said:


> Can you upload some pictures of the stock ear pads with a ruler next to them?


 
  
 There aren't mine. I can ask my friend, but then the surprise element is gone


----------



## PETEREK

I'll leave this for someone else, I don't know how big the pads are or how they connect to the headphones. Sorry and good luck!


----------



## tjoep

peterek said:


> Can you upload some pictures of the stock ear pads with a ruler next to them?


 
 Got him to make a picture of it:
  

  
 he couldn't get the earpad off without ripping it, he said. :s


----------



## TrollDragon

MMMMMM Very Reptilian.


----------



## tjoep

Indeed, so new ones would be nice. I know he would love it.
 In case you can't read the ruler: inner circle is more or less 3.6 cm, and the outer one 8.6 cm


----------



## khbaur330162

At the request of a fellow member I'll be reposting this here. Not much, but hope you guys enjoy/get inspired!


khbaur330162 said:


> Building a couple frankenphones and thought if anyone finds this interesting it'd be you guys. What we've got here is a throwback to my first ever built DIY ortho-phone which was a Sony MDR-CD380 with Audio Technica ATH-2 drivers. This is a Sony MDR-CD280 acquired for pennies off eBay. Extremely similar construction to the 380. Stock pads are "trash," they don't seal with your face, yet, oddly enough, I originally turned the pads inside-out and said the sound improved dramatically. Upon further inspection these pads were vacuum formed using some kind of liquid rubber that I'm guessing the fabric was impregnated with (seen in pictures 2 and 3) so when it cured it would retain that asymmetrical curvature (kind of like us painting the insides of our pads with Plasti-Dip, but for a different purpose). This also keeps sound from leaking _into_ the pad volume so the only place for bass to "leak out" would be in between the pad and baffle (which explains, in part, why my impressions were so favorable despite my better judgement), yet this, too, I originally alleviated by sealing the pads to the baffles with *drum roll* PlastiDip. But I didn't know any of this until I ripped the pads apart, so if you've ever found yourself wondering if you were ever going to see lambskin CD280 ear pads in your lifetime you can now die peacefully:
> 
> 
> 
> ATH-2 drivers have since been installed. Needs some re-damping, somehow I actually managed to find a felt combination that completely sucked all upper midrange out of this notoriously shouty driver, I actually have to EQ the stuff back in, along with a little treble. Kind of makes me want to rip all the felt off and start fresh, and also makes me wonder how this felt combination sounded good in the drivers' last enclosure, but that was a pair of canalphones (yes, ATH-2 canalphones), so go figure.. The pads are very comfy, though, and they are the first time I've successfully made a pair of fitted pads for this housing or pads in this exact style, which can only mean one thing: I've gotten better at stitching.


----------



## White Lotus

FA003 pads fit a lot of different headphones, and are very comfortable. 
  
 FA003,
 FA011, 
 Denon D5000, 
 Audio Technica ATH M50


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

khbaur330162 said:


>


 
  
 Those pads look fantastic!
  
 Did you use a sewing machine or hand stitching?
  
 I bought an attachment for my wife's sewing machine that sews perfect circles. Not yet received but I will give it a go.


----------



## Oregonian

white lotus said:


> FA003 pads fit a lot of different headphones, and are very comfortable.
> 
> FA003,
> FA011,
> ...




Where did you order them?


----------



## White Lotus

PM sent!


----------



## TrollDragon

Share the wealth there White Lotus...


----------



## White Lotus

A hobby, gone way out of hand


----------



## TrollDragon

white lotus said:


> A hobby, gone way out of hand


Sorry I meant a link to the FA-003 pads. 
I had a long serious thought about picking up the FA-003Ti before the holidays but in the end I picked up the German Maestro GMP 8.300 D's. The wood cup 003's are gorgeous but a little steep and not easily available in Canada.


----------



## White Lotus

Noisy motel in Melbourne (Australia) has them.


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks!


----------



## khbaur330162

bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Those pads look fantastic!
> 
> Did you use a sewing machine or hand stitching?
> 
> I bought an attachment for my wife's sewing machine that sews perfect circles. Not yet received but I will give it a go.


 
 Thanks! I like how they turned out, too.
  
 All hand stitched. The lambskin is pretty delicate although I probably could get away with putting it through a sewing machine. I don't know my way around a sewing machine very well, though, it's hard for me to stick a half assembled pad under the clamp and then just have the machine stitch the circumference, stuff gets in the way. It's also important to note that these pieces of material don't always match up exactly, sometimes I get "bunching" and this causes those odd looking deformities making the pad look ugly. Those can get really bad if you're not careful. To alleviate this I stitch a few lines at 6 o'clock and tie it off. Then I stitch a few lines at 12 o'clock and tie it off. If it's a huge line that I have to stitch (think of the ginormous Wharfedale ID1 pads) I might even divide it into quarters and make two more knots at 3 and 9 o'clock. This allows me to micromanage the material better and I get much cleaner looking products.
  
 That sounds interesting. I bet you could make some really nice looking supra-aural pads with that tool. Supra-aural pads are rather easy to make (functionally) well, but I foresee you being able to make a darn fine YH-1000 pad pretty soon using one of those. Will be interesting to see what types of fabric you end up using to try and recreate the YH-1000 pad if that's in fact what you're trying to do here. (GL with that, btw)


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

khbaur330162 said:


> Thanks! I like how they turned out, too.
> 
> All hand stitched. The lambskin is pretty delicate although I probably could get away with putting it through a sewing machine. I don't know my way around a sewing machine very well, though, it's hard for me to stick a half assembled pad under the clamp and then just have the machine stitch the circumference, stuff gets in the way. It's also important to note that these pieces of material don't always match up exactly, sometimes I get "bunching" and this causes those odd looking deformities making the pad look ugly. Those can get really bad if you're not careful. To alleviate this I stitch a few lines at 6 o'clock and tie it off. Then I stitch a few lines at 12 o'clock and tie it off. If it's a huge line that I have to stitch (think of the ginormous Wharfedale ID1 pads) I might even divide it into quarters and make two more knots at 3 and 9 o'clock. This allows me to micromanage the material better and I get much cleaner looking products.
> 
> That sounds interesting. I bet you could make some really nice looking supra-aural pads with that tool. Supra-aural pads are rather easy to make (functionally) well, but I foresee you being able to make a darn fine YH-1000 pad pretty soon using one of those. Will be interesting to see what types of fabric you end up using to try and recreate the YH-1000 pad if that's in fact what you're trying to do here. (GL with that, btw)


 
 khb,
  
 Your pads really do look professionally made...and they are...by you!
  
 Thank you for the sewing tips. Tying down the circle at 4 equidistant points is a great idea for managing "the bunch."
  
 I received the sewing machine attachment yesterday. Now just have to make the time to give it a try. I've got a dozen modification projects in various stages of development. I need more time! Work keeps getting in the way of my fun.
  
 Yes, I want to make suitable replacement pads for stretched-out-of-shape YH-1000 and YH-100 pads. I agree with Kabeer that de-laminated YH-1000 pads sound better than ones with the pleather intact. Underneath the pleather is a type of fabric material that appears to be finely woven knit. It breathes better once the laminate is Gone.I found and bought 1/2 yard so if it works, I'd be happy to send you (and anyone interested) some to try.
  
  Equally, if not more, important is finding the same type of foam used in the YH-1000...the same weight, density, and porosity to duplicate the damping effect as close as possible. Once I find suitable foam, how do you cut the stuff evenly and smoothly? Perhaps you, nick n, dBel84, and others experienced with making pads can offer some suggestions.


----------



## PETEREK

Some here have seen this already, but I got my Alpha Pads on my D2K the other day 
  
 I'm pretty happy with the change in bass they caused. There's more of it and more impact. Very nice. I will say that they also pushed my mids back a smidge, or the bass is covering them up a bit, but with the music I've been listening to lately, it hasn't bothered me much.


----------



## khbaur330162

> Your pads really do look professionally made...and they are...by you!


 
 Haha. That's very kind, but I'm hardly anything other than an enthusiast with a tiny bit of experience under his belt.


> Thank you for the sewing tips. Tying down the circle at 4 equidistant points is a great idea for managing "the bunch."


 
 Np. Hopefully it helps others with their pad making/rolling saga.


> I received the sewing machine attachment yesterday. Now just have to make the time to give it a try


 
 Cool. will be fun to see what you cook up.


> I've got a dozen modification projects in various stages of development. I need more time! Work keeps getting in the way of my fun.


 
 Haha. It'd feel just as bad if fun kept getting in the way of your work!


> I agree with Kabeer that de-laminated YH-1000 pads sound better than ones with the pleather intact. Underneath the pleather is a type of fabric material that appears to be finely woven knit. It breathes better once the laminate is Gone.I found and bought 1/2 yard so if it works, I'd be happy to send you (and anyone interested) some to try.


 
 Interesting. This means there's enough bass to throw away some. As for the fabric I can picture it. You say you bought some of this "de-laminated" material for pad making? Got a photo of any of it?


> Equally, if not more, important is finding the same type of foam used in the YH-1000...the same weight, density, and porosity to duplicate the damping effect as close as possible. Once I find suitable foam, how do you cut the stuff evenly and smoothly? Perhaps you, nick n, dBel84, and others experienced with making pads can offer some suggestions.


 
 Yeah, for that my only suggestion is sending one of the foam donuts from the pad into foam manufacturing company. They'll be able to give you a much more detailed opinion on what exactly the stock Yamaha foam is/was. I'm guessing they'd be able to guess at the pore size/volume, foam density/material, etc. It's their job to be familiar with these things. As for how I cut it I find you have to compress the foam. I like reusing the foam from the stock pads because they are usually already sculpted/worn in, but when I have to replace the foam I usually try to find a coin that's the exact size I want, I push it into the foam real tight, then cut the ID of the pad with an Xacto knife. For the outside I just use scissors and try to keep the blade perpendicular to the pad so you don't get too much of an angled lip. All that said, my pads don't have to look pretty because I typically use leather or faux leather. You, otoh, seem to want to use a mesh which will actually make the foam visible inside the pad... For that I haven't got a clue. A laser cutter? Lol, I really don't know.


----------



## TrollDragon

A build with pictures from start to finish with leather would be a great thing for this thread. Patterns possibly and which materials you used for padding.

For those of us who can sew a little but don't know where to start.


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Thanks for more great tips!


----------



## tjoep

tjoep said:


> A friend of mine has these Pioneer SE-DJ5000 he loves. But the pads are totally worn out. I was thinking of buying him some new / nicer pads, but have no idea what size etc. Does anybody got any suggestions? It can be velour or leather. I would prefer something nice but cheap. I don't mind ordering from china etc...


 


tjoep said:


> Got him to make a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No idea's?
 So far I've found:
 http://www.thomann.de/be/pioneer_ohrpolster_se_dj5000.htm
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-pads-earpads-replacement-cushion-for-pioneer-se-dj5000-sedj5000-headphones-/171122303489
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.9X93vN&id=14591265339
  
 But I would like to find some velours that fit too ...


----------



## TrollDragon

tjoep said:


> No idea's?
> So far I've found:
> http://www.thomann.de/be/pioneer_ohrpolster_se_dj5000.htm
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-pads-earpads-replacement-cushion-for-pioneer-se-dj5000-sedj5000-headphones-/171122303489
> ...


 
 There is not very much information on the pads it takes...
 If you can measure the replacement pair and then compare them to a velour pad size you might find one that fits...
  
  

 Such as these AKG ones...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Ear-Pads-Cushions-For-AKG-k240-K241-K270-K271-K272-K280-K290-K340-/190888107272


----------



## 3stun

Guys, which leather/pleather pads would fit ATH-AD900X headphones?


----------



## TrollDragon

3stun said:


> Guys, which leather/pleather pads would fit ATH-AD900X headphones?


 
 A quick search on eBay shows these ones here...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Cushion-Ear-Pads-For-ATH-A500-A500X-A700-A900-A950LP-Headphones-/261349327220


----------



## 3stun

trolldragon said:


> A quick search on eBay shows these ones here...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Cushion-Ear-Pads-For-ATH-A500-A500X-A700-A900-A950LP-Headphones-/261349327220


 
 The ones on your link are for A900, not AD900.
 Although I heard they are compatible.
 But these are some unknown pads from China, and I am looking for some better known branded ones.
 Like Mad Dog pads, or Shure pads, or HiFiMan pads.
 People reported W5000 pads should fit, but they're $100, too expensive.


----------



## TrollDragon

Sorry... Quality wasn't specified in your post.

I see from all your other inquiries that there seems to be not a good selection of inexpensive "Name Brand" pads available.


----------



## PETEREK

3stun said:


> The ones on your link are for A900, not AD900.
> Although I heard they are compatible.
> But these are some unknown pads from China, and I am looking for some better known branded ones.
> Like Mad Dog pads, or Shure pads, or HiFiMan pads.
> People reported W5000 pads should fit, but they're $100, too expensive.


 
 You could update us with the diameter and perimeter of the stock pads so we can recommend other pads with similar dimensions.


----------



## 3stun

trolldragon said:


> Sorry... Quality wasn't specified in your post.
> 
> I see from all your other inquiries that there seems to be not a good selection of inexpensive "Name Brand" pads available.


 
 Yep, my fault not specifying this in the first post.
 I guess most people just stick with the original pads, but I find them very uncomfortable for my skin.
 AT rep confirmed that A900 pads would fit, so any other pads compatible with A900 should fit as well.


----------



## Punnisher

You could look at the various Shure pads. They are excellent quality and luckily they don't charge a ton for them.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Shure-HPAEC840-Replacement-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B002Z9JWZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391623158&sr=8-1&keywords=shure+pads
  
 Despite being oval shaped, they fit on my AKG K240 quite well, and are massively comfortable. The pleather is soft and supple, unlike most pleather. I also have the Shure 750 pads which are circular, but meant for smaller headphones. These are just barely circum-aural for me, and I have smaller ears.
  
 Their pads have a fabric backing already built-in. It keeps dust out of the driver area but will soften the treble slightly. If you need a more transparent pad, you could always cut out this backing and use it without.
  
 Though keep in mind pad rolling/upgrading is a risk, because each pad sounds significantly different from each other.


----------



## 3stun

punnisher said:


> You could look at the various Shure pads. They are excellent quality and luckily they don't charge a ton for them.


 
 Thanks for advice!
 So you think Shure pads would fit AD900X? Had anyone tried to fit them onto any Audio-Technica headphone?


----------



## squallkiercosa

I don't know if these fit your need, these are real leather ear pads cheap...
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=leather+earpads&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## 3stun

squallkiercosa said:


> I don't know if these fit your need, these are real leather ear pads cheap...
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=leather+earpads&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


 
 Thanks man, but compatibility is the biggest issue right now, I have no problem finding high quality pads, but with no idea if they would fit.
 I heard Mad Dog Alpha Pads might fit, but no 100% evidence.


----------



## PETEREK

GIVE US DIMENSIONS!


----------



## Punnisher

Yes, we really need dimensions of your headphones. Specifically where the pads mount. Inner diameter is important too but outer is most essential. I'd be happy to measure my Shure 840 pads for you.


----------



## 3stun

I don't know how to measure correctly, but the part where the pad mounts is round in form with diameter of 10,5cm.


----------



## 3stun

Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that Brainwavz HM5 pads (borrowed from a friend) fit my AD900X, despite their oval shape.
 It required some stretching, but nothing extraordinary and it took me (absolutely new to this pad replacing stuff) about 15 minutes to get both pads done.
 So, I suppose all pads similar to HM5 in size should fit as well.
  
 For those interested, the hint is going from the lower side of the cup to the upper side.
 I recommend fitting the wide side of the pad (remember, it is oval shaped, so there is a wide side and a narrow side) onto the lower part of the headphone cup first.
 Then, you should fit left and right side of the cup, one after another, before going to the upper part, which is the most tricky.
 When you feel the pad cannot be stretched anymore, just turn it 90 degrees, so that the wide side of the pad changes its position, allowing you to make a bit more stretching, which should be enough.
 But there is a chance that after some usage, the pads would stretch and cannot be fit back onto HM5, which have smaller oval cups.


----------



## TrollDragon

HM5 pads are great for $18 a pair, really comfy and they will fit on just about everything.

They do get a sweat on though...


----------



## Sound Eq

can the alpha dog pads fit audio techinca ath m50


----------



## PETEREK

No, they're far too big.


----------



## TrollDragon

sound eq said:


> can the alpha dog pads fit audio techinca ath m50


 

 Get the HM5's


----------



## Sound Eq

opethian10 said:


> J$ pads on my HE-6.  Luckily I have a handy gf who was able to modify the pads with the screen protector from the HiFiMan pleather pads.  Sounds better with the screen, too!!


 

 would these fit audio technica m50


----------



## Sound Eq

which are the biggest and thickest pads that can fit audio technica m50, i look to add thickness to the headphone as i feel the headphones is little lose on my ears and my ears dont go deep inside the original pads, so I need thick big pads please advise


----------



## ts8169

From what I've read the 840 pads are slightly larger than the M50's.  MrSpeakers responded to me the other day that his Alpha Pads are slightly larger than the 840 pads (which he also sells).  Worth a try on the fit as I know Shure's 840 pads are compatible with the M50 as there have been a loads of reviews recommending the switch.  You may need some creativity to keep them in place if they are too big.


----------



## ts8169

I'm having trouble finding the following replacement pads for sale online.  Could someone please direct me?
  
 Fisher Audio FA-003
 Brainwavz HM5
 J Money (J$)


----------



## Mad Max

sound eq said:


> which are the biggest and thickest pads that can fit audio technica m50, i look to add thickness to the headphone as i feel the headphones is little lose on my ears and my ears dont go deep inside the original pads, so I need thick big pads please advise


 
  
 All kinds of ideas in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/414574/velour-felt-pads-for-ath-m50/255
 ATH-M30 and HD280 pads might make you happy as well, but the HD280 pads may require some creativity to put on as they are taller than the M50 baffles.
 There's all kinds of options on fleaBay if you figure out pad dimensions.


----------



## Mad Max

ts8169 said:


> I'm having trouble finding the following replacement pads for sale online.  Could someone please direct me?
> 
> Fisher Audio FA-003
> Brainwavz HM5
> J Money (J$)


 
  
Someone here has probably posted the pad dimensions and/or posted a photo with a comparable standard-sized object next to the cups/earpads so you can figure out their dimensions by proportions.  Then look for something similarly sized.
 mp4nation sells the spares.


----------



## TrollDragon

ts8169 said:


> I'm having trouble finding the following replacement pads for sale online.  Could someone please direct me?
> 
> J Money (J$)


 
 You will have to find those used...


----------



## ts8169

Thanks Mad Max, I'll check that site out.  I had a feeling J$ was going to be tough as their website was gone / no more.
  
 FYI - I do have a set of the Sennheiser 280 pads here and they measure about 3-1/8" wide (80mm?) x 4-1/4" high (108mm?) out to out.  I also have a set of Shure840's which measure about 3-1/2" wide x 4" high out to out.  The size of the Shure's are what I needed for my phones and the Sennheiser pads ended up being too narrow.  That 3/8" ended up being a bigger hurdle than I thought.


----------



## Punnisher

I just bought a pair of Shure SRH940 velour pads for $25 on amazon. We'll see how they go.
  
 I figure it's a better option than most of the cheap velour pads that are on ebay. The inner diameter on the ebay velour pads are way too small, and press on the outside edges of my ear.
  
 I'll be trying them out on my K240 Sextett, Monitor, Studio and Beyerdynamic dt880, 770.


----------



## ts8169

sound eq said:


> which are the biggest and thickest pads that can fit audio technica m50, i look to add thickness to the headphone as i feel the headphones is little lose on my ears and my ears dont go deep inside the original pads, so I need thick big pads please advise


 
 hykhleif - I was able to confirm through a user review that the Brainwavz HM5 pads fit the ATH-M50 with improved sound quality.  I just ordered from mp4nation for $17/pair, shipped.  Can't wait until their arrival.  I believe they are pretty big and thick.  Much more than the OEM pads you have now.


----------



## Oregonian

ts8169 said:


> I'm having trouble finding the following replacement pads for sale online.  Could someone please direct me?
> 
> Fisher Audio FA-003
> Brainwavz HM5
> J Money (J$)


 

 The J$ pads are no longer made new.  You occasionally find a used pair for about $60 but that's it.  I had a pair, was not impressed compared to Alpha but just my point of view.


----------



## ts8169

Thanks, good to know.  How about the FA-003 pads?  Still can't find them anywhere so I put a message into the manufacturer.  We'll see.


----------



## Punnisher

The SRH940 pads have arrived. They have a foam backing built in, to keep dust out of the headphones. The foam also softens the treble a good amount. Very high quality and comfortable.

They are a soft velour, and oval in shape. They are about perfect for my ears and don't press on the edges of my ears too much. Despite being slightly oval, they have no problems fitting on my Beyerdynamic 880 or AKG K240 Sextett.

As far as sound goes, they did not do well on my beyerdynamic 880. There was too much congestion, and the airiness and treble was gone. The bass and midrange was muffled. I even tried removing the stock beyerdynamic foam driver cover in addition to the foam backing on the pads. The sound was still muffled.

I permanently removed the foam backing built into the pads, and installed them on my Sextetts. Wow! These are the pads I've been searching for. These help bring out the midrange and treble and it's extremely transparent and neutral. Bass notes and percussion hit hard and deep, but with no bloat. It's hard to believe this is a headphone from 1975, because it destroys many modern headphones with this configuration. Highly recommended for vintage AKG, and perhaps even modern pairs as well. I'll test those next.


----------



## GREQ

So for a long time I've been using Fostex RP ear pads on my vintage Beyerdynamic DT990.
 They were a huge upgrade over the flat, dead original velour pads that had long gone the way of the pancake.
  
 The Fostex pads offered (over the original pancake pads) an almost neutral response across the entire sound spectrum, with a slight mid/low bass hump and very satisfyingly present mids.
  
 Today some brand new (silver) earpads came in the post.
 Holy shiznitz - DAT BASS!
 I really was not expecting velour pads to bring out the bass more than pleathers of any size and description. 
 There is SO much bass, I'm not even sure if I like it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 They're bassier than my modded T20RP MKII and easily bassier than my Sennheiser Momentum. 
  
 The main difference bewteen the RP pads, is the sub-bass extension is NOW THERE. 
 Also the timbre, separation and soundstage have opened up in a big way - I'm* very* impressed in these regards.
  
 At first I even put in the foam discs - BIG mistake. On top of moar bass, the mids were recessed. 
 Taking them out and letting the stock felt do its work is much better, but still... wow. It's a different animal. 
  
 I can with confidence say that this combination is basshead material.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Does anyone know of any velour/felt type pads that would fit the Fostex 5BB's? Get's pretty warm with the default ones. Can not find the right measurements for them but I know the driver is 30mm, according to the Fostex website.
  
 Sincerely,
 BluePhoenixHD


----------



## Mad Max

bluephoenixhd said:


> Does anyone know of any velour/felt type pads that would fit the Fostex 5BB's? Get's pretty warm with the default ones. Can not find the right measurements for them but I know the driver is 30mm, according to the Fostex website.
> 
> Sincerely,
> BluePhoenixHD


 
  
 You need the baffle diameter, driver size is irrelevant.  The baffle covers the face of the driver and more.  Earpads will secure to it.  A headphone's baffle is usually the same diameter as the cup.  You can measure it yourself with a ruler and by removing an earpad.  You can also measure the earpad's diameter.


----------



## Mad Max

ts8169 said:


> Thanks Mad Max, I'll check that site out.  I had a feeling J$ was going to be tough as their website was gone / no more.
> 
> FYI - I do have a set of the Sennheiser 280 pads here and they measure about 3-1/8" wide (80mm?) x 4-1/4" high (108mm?) out to out.  I also have a set of Shure840's which measure about 3-1/2" wide x 4" high out to out.  The size of the Shure's are what I needed for my phones and the Sennheiser pads ended up being too narrow.  That 3/8" ended up being a bigger hurdle than I thought.


 
  
 HD280 pads can't fit M50, you say?
  

  
 Not difficult to fit, but I imagine that new pads have have never been fitted to a headphone before may prove a bit difficult.
  
  
 On a separate note, anyone wanting more bass out of their M50 headphone can try SRH750DJ pads.  They fit somewhat loosely and despite being a somewhat wrong shape for M50's cups, they can still be fitted to work with the headphone properly without modifications.  They both focus and increase the bass.  Doesn't sound bad at all to me.  I'm not sure that I like the sound with HD280 pads, however.  Maybe it just takes some getting used to.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Hopefully done this right. I believe the baffle diameter is around 3.5 IN. Any good breathing and comfortable earpads for that size?
  
 I more then likely messed that up.


----------



## Mad Max

Took only a split second to find these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/90mm-velour-ear-pads-cushion-earpad-headphone-cover-replacement-headset-9cm-3-6-/171132679917


----------



## GREQ

If there are any Realistic Pro 50 owners out there, I can strongly recommend adding a layer of foam between the baffle and the earpad to balance the sound out nicely. 
 Since I wasn't using the foam from my new DT990 earpads, I stuck them on my Realistic. Now they're leaning on the cold side of neutral, instead of being on the icy side of cold.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

mad max said:


> Took only a split second to find these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/90mm-velour-ear-pads-cushion-earpad-headphone-cover-replacement-headset-9cm-3-6-/171132679917


 
 Checked it out, may have to get a pair. Wish I could find some in the U.S. for easier/faster shipping.


----------



## tjoep

Follow up on my search for Pioneer SE-DJ5000 ear pads.
 I ordered the ebay ones:
  

  
  
  

  

  
 Any suggestions for other ones that might fit? Maybe some velour?


----------



## PETEREK

My Alpha Pads fit my Astro A40 headset


----------



## rib

Im looking for real leather earpads for my superlux hd668.
 Are there any fitting earpads available?


----------



## GREQ

rib said:


> Im looking for real leather earpads for my superlux hd668.
> Are there any fitting earpads available?


 
 J$ or JMoney pads are the only leather Beyer pads I know of - these will fit all AKG k240 variants and should therefore fit the Superlux K240 clones.


----------



## PETEREK

Alpha Pads will fit headphones with a 4" diameter


----------



## rib

Thanks, but i couldn't find a place to buy the JMoney pads online.
 And the Alpha Pads go for $60 + $40 shipping (Europe) which breaks the deal for me.


----------



## Oregonian

rib said:


> Thanks, but i couldn't find a place to buy the JMoney pads online.
> And the Alpha Pads go for $60 + $40 shipping (Europe) which breaks the deal for me.




J$ are no longer made. You'd have to find a used pair, which do pop up once in a while. I've had a pair and same cost as Alphas and not as good to me.


----------



## Mad Max

Shure SRH840 earpads can be fitted to DT770 without modifications and retain great sound, if a bit warmer.  But why bother?  It is because the Shure pads improve isolation a good bit and tame the treble a little bit as well.  They may also make the headphone feel less "clampy" for some people.
 Also, since the Shure pads are shallower, folks with ears that stick out more may find the Shure pads a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Claritas

mad max said:


> Also, since the Shure pads are shallower, folks with ears that stick out more may find the Shure pads a little uncomfortable.




You can cut the dust covers off the to make them roomier, but it will increase the treble very slightly.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Anyone know of a good pair of velours that are 90mm in diameter? Trying to find a good pair that fit my HD424.


----------



## streetdragon

bucketinabucket said:


> Anyone know of a good pair of velours that are 90mm in diameter? Trying to find a good pair that fit my HD424.


 
 Maybe amperior earpads may work...? Though those are not really valour.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Amperior pads are way too small. Anyways, just got a pair of RPDJ1200 velours. Hoping I didn't just waste more money.


----------



## newskin

Are there any options on replacement pads for Denon D1001? The Creative Aurvana or Denon ones seem impossible to get, maybe the ones that fit Sony MDR-V6 will fit? Any help will be appreciated. By the way, for resellers matter and so I'm on Spain, thanks in advance.


----------



## Notus

> I permanently removed the foam backing built into the pads, and installed them on my Sextetts. Wow! These are the pads I've been searching for. These help bring out the midrange and treble and it's extremely transparent and neutral. Bass notes and percussion hit hard and deep, but with no bloat. It's hard to believe this is a headphone from 1975, because it destroys many modern headphones with this configuration. Highly recommended for vintage AKG, and perhaps even modern pairs as well. I'll test those next.


 
  
Punnisher you have modern Akg K240s or mkII? If you do, i would really like to hear some opinions how the Shure SRH940 sound with them. Been looking for better ear pads for my Akg K240mkII's since the stock pad's are uncomfortable for me. Velvet pad inner diameter is way too small and it presses my ear's quite badly, the pleather pad's are too shallow and the sweating is a problem.


----------



## Mad Max

notus said:


> Punnisher you have modern Akg K240s or mkII? If you do, i would really like to hear some opinions how the Shure SRH940 sound with them. Been looking for better ear pads for my Akg K240mkII's since the stock pad's are uncomfortable for me. Velvet pad inner diameter is way too small and it presses my ear's quite badly, the pleather pad's are too shallow and the sweating is a problem.


 
  
 You could try K70x velours with some carpet-grade double-sided tape.


----------



## Notus

> You could try K70x velours with some carpet-grade double-sided tape.


 
  
 I was actually thinking about that but not sure how it would sound with the Akg K240mkII. The Akg K601 pads would be much cheaper, around 11€ for 1 pad. Same size and very similar with the 701 pads. The 702 ear pads seem a bit different compared to the K701 pads and the price is even higher 16.30€ for only 1 pad. I would really like to try different pad's myself but money is tight.
 According to one thread i read, the beyerdynamic DT 770V pad's fit the Akg K271 and with slight modding the sound was fairly good? I am not sure where i read it and cant seem to find the Thread... 




 
  
Not sure how they would sound with the Akg K240 models.


----------



## knchngchn

Anyone here know where I can get replacement earpads for Sony Eggos D66/D77? Thanks!


----------



## Punnisher

notus said:


> Punnisher you have modern Akg K240s or mkII? If you do, i would really like to hear some opinions how the Shure SRH940 sound with them. Been looking for better ear pads for my Akg K240mkII's since the stock pad's are uncomfortable for me. Velvet pad inner diameter is way too small and it presses my ear's quite badly, the pleather pad's are too shallow and the sweating is a problem.


 
 Notus, I haven't forgotten about this. This weekend I'll switch my pads and give them a listen. I'll report back. From what I remember though, it's much, much better than the stock pad setup in comfort and sound.
  
 I have the K240 Studio, the current version. My gear is listed in my profile.


----------



## Notus

> Notus, I haven't forgotten about this. This weekend I'll switch my pads and give them a listen. I'll report back. From what I remember though, it's much, much better than the stock pad setup in comfort and sound.
> 
> I have the K240 Studio, the current version. My gear is listed in my profile.


 
  
 Will be waiting for your impression on the sound and comfort.


----------



## hikari

Any one have any thoughts on an upgraded pad set for a AKG K845BT
 Something with a  better seal maybe even oval for a bit more room?


----------



## Notus

First of all, i am not a audiophile or very experience with high end audio but here is what i think about the Shure SRH840 ear pads on the Akg K240mkII.
  
 I have used the Shure SRH840 ear pads for nearly a month now.
 For my ears the size of the pads is slightly too small in every way. Note that i do have large ear's. At first i felt that the depth was good but slightly more would be better as i noticed my ear touching the baffle plate slightly. My first impression was that the ear pads felt surprisingly stiff but they have softened in use.
 I was expecting the pad's getting very sweaty and hot, but i am surprised they actually feel quite nice and not as hot as i was expecting.
 Over all i think the comfort is good. If you have small or medium ear size i think the comfort can be extremely good.
  
 Compared to the Akg K240mkII stock ear pads the Shure SRH840 ear pads are far more comfortable, this is mainly because the shure pads have far more depth and feel slightly softer. The over all size is nearly the same actually, Akg pads are 5.5cm and the shure ( longest point ) is 6cm. the width is 5cm on the Shure pads. Akg pads are 5.5cm since they are round. I also have to say that the Shure pads feel more natural on your ear's because of the oval size. For me it helps positioning the headphones properly. I did get much better seal with the Shure SRH840 ear pads.
  
 Sound
 Both ear pads are stock.
  
 I think the sound over all did not change much from the stock pads. There is very slight differences.
 I wont really comment on the treble / mid range because its very easy fix by cutting the baffle plate cover foam from the Shure pads and placing the Akg baffle plate cover foam with the pads. But over all i did not feel there was huge difference in the sound with the stock pads so i kept the Shure SRH840 as stock.
 Bass is where the noticeable difference is, especially in the sub bass region. There is not huge amount of more sub bass but enough to notice a difference.
 With the Akg K240 stock pads i always felt it lacked extension in the sub bass region.
 Over all i think the sound is fairly good on the Akg K240mkII with the Shure SRH840 ear pads maybe slightly more refined and separation is better. They do make the Akg sound warmer/fuller and maybe slightly darker as stock but this is fixed by replacing the baffle plate cover foams.
  
 I recommend trying them if you have issues with the stock pads.


----------



## Punnisher

Notus, I am using the 840 and 940 pads but with one modification. I removed (cut out) the foam backing on the shure pads, and used the stock foam ring that came with the AKG. The shure pads in their stock form are very dark sounding and I wasn't excited about it.
  
 This combination is by far the best I've tried. Much better than the shure pads unmodified.
  
 The sound is extremely neutral, and no range seems to be emphasized. This results in really good imaging and instrument separation. Textures and resolution is also improved over stock AKG pads. Bass has a nice, punchy feel. Midrange is right about where it should be and is smooth sounding. Treble extends nicely and is slightly forward but didn't seem fatiguing.


----------



## Notus

So far i have tried the Shure SRH840 pads as stock. I was actually thinking of cutting the foam off, but i think i will try that later when the ear pads break in a bit. Currently its not bad at all. The foam inside the ear pads have started to soften up a bit already.
 Only issue is that i wish they were a bit larger so the comfort would be even better. 
  
 I will make some edits to my Shure SRH840 post i did earlier, about the comfort and the sound quality as the ear pads slowly break in.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My SHR440 with  Brainwavs HM5 pads....


----------



## TrollDragon

The HM5's are a great comfort pad for $18 shipped. I have them on my Ultrasone's and need another pair for the GMP 8.300 D's.


----------



## GREQ

I can strongly recommend for anyone with the original vintage 600 ohm Beyerdynamic DT990, PHILIPS SHP 2500 pads.
 These perform much better than any new pads from beyer, as they're all too thick. 
 These thinner pads put the drivers closer to your ears so you don't lose the mids, and bass and treble isn't bloated any more.


----------



## razorblader

greq said:


> I can strongly recommend for anyone with the original vintage 600 ohm Beyerdynamic DT990, PHILIPS SHP 2500 pads.
> These perform much better than any new pads from beyer, as they're all too thick.
> These thinner pads put the drivers closer to your ears so you don't lose the mids, and bass and treble isn't bloated any more.


 
 Will try this as the black Beyerdynamic replacement pads for the DT990 Pro that I got some months ago are indeed much thicker than the originals and they've affected the sound, and not for the better...


----------



## PETEREK

You sure you got the right pads? You may have gotten the DT770 pads, they look the same but are harder and will change the sound


----------



## GREQ

The packaging on the earpads I purchased had quite a few compatible model numbers, including the 990. I don't remember most of the others but I think the MMX300 was also on the list. 
  
 Unfortunately for the vintage DT990 there are no 'right pads' because they don't make them any more.
 The original pads were flatter and fully vented at the back with a fine mesh, rather than the modern equivalent which is at most 25% vented. 
  
 All I know now for certain is that with the Philips pads they sound decent, bordering on really quite good, despite being sealed on the back. 
 Since you can get these headphones for less than a brand new set of pads, I think this is a no-brainer for vintage DT990 owners.
  
 Also I should mention that the Philips SHP2500 sounds quite good for the money. Resolution is lacking, but it's a pretty decent bass-forward sound. 
 Surprised it doesn't get more attention around here.


----------



## razorblader

peterek said:


> You sure you got the right pads? You may have gotten the DT770 pads, they look the same but are harder and will change the sound


 
 They are the right pads, I know the 770 pads have an extra layer of harder foam in it. The pads of the original DT990 (from the 80's) were more shallow even when new hence the sound signature change with the deeper pads that they produce nowadays. It's not a bad sound but definitely more v-shaped than with the original pads, more of a 'fun' signature. I've tried AKG K 240 pleather pads (originals) that I had lying around as well and they are not a good match, they make the DT990 sound muddy and veiled, definitely not recommended.


----------



## GREQ

razorblader said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > I can strongly recommend for anyone with the original vintage 600 ohm Beyerdynamic DT990, PHILIPS SHP 2500 pads.
> ...


 
 I just stuffed some rolled up tissue under the pads behind the ears = supreme comfort, slightly angled drivers and almost no change in sound.
 The SHP2500 are just a touch too flat for long listening sessions, but YMMV.


----------



## Noxit

Does brainwavz hm5 earpads fit sennheiser hd 280pro?
Or what headphones fit in hm5 earpads?


----------



## TrollDragon

noxit said:


> Does brainwavz hm5 earpads fit sennheiser hd 280pro?
> Or what headphones fit in hm5 earpads?


I don't know about the HD280 Pro's but the HM5 pads will fit on more headphones than can be easily listed.


----------



## PETEREK

Can anyone compare the thicknesses of the Shure 840 pads and the HM5? I'm thinking about ordering some HM5s for my T50RP but I don't know if I will benefit at all from it.


----------



## Noxit

can anyone try and fit hm5 earpads in Sennheiser HD 280 Pro?


----------



## Mad Max

Want to lend me a set of HM5 pads?  =p


----------



## Noxit

i wish i could but i don't even have the headphones nor the hm5 pads.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Does anyone know where I can get a pair of replacement pads for my Audio Technica A900 in Canada?
  
 I've checked AT's website and can't seem to find anything. I've also checked Amazon and the only seller I could find there doesn't deliver to Canada. Where can I find a pair that will ship to Canada?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## TrollDragon

Your best bet is to contact ATH service in the US, I was looking for a pair of WS55 pads for my S500's and the Canadian Authorized Parts centre in Quebec wanted $15 each plus another $12 to ship them two provinces over.

The guys in the US were buying the exact same pads from ATH Service in the states for $6 a pair plus $4 shipping, quite the hosing we get up here...

So I contacted ATH Service in the states and could buy them for $6 a pair plus postage. They were out of stock at the time due to the popularity in the S500 thread and I never followed up on them.


----------



## Heyyoudvd

trolldragon said:


> Your best bet is to contact ATH service in the US, I was looking for a pair of WS55 pads for my S500's and the Canadian Authorized Parts centre in Quebec wanted $15 each plus another $12 to ship them two provinces over.
> 
> The guys in the US were buying the exact same pads from ATH Service in the states for $6 a pair plus $4 shipping, quite the hosing we get up here...
> 
> So I contacted ATH Service in the states and could buy them for $6 a pair plus postage. They were out of stock at the time due to the popularity in the S500 thread and I never followed up on them.


 
  
 How would I go about contacting them? That website is a mess. I can't seem to find a centralized email address that I can write to.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well a quick Google brings up parts@atus.com from this page here.

http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/site/9de91ac2563eaf16/index.html


----------



## Notus

I made some edits to my post about the Shure SRH840 ear pads for the Akg k240mkII headphones. Thanks to Punnisher for recommending them here.


----------



## Punnisher

No problem. Glad you are liking them. I'm excited that Shure is offering the pads because they are some of the highest quality pads I've used. Especially for $15, you can't go wrong.

I'll be buying the srh1540 pads soon, so I'll post an update on how they sound with my various headphones.


----------



## cripple1

Anyone know where I can pick up some gel ear pads/cushions online for some DT770 premiums?


----------



## PETEREK

cripple1 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some gel ear pads/cushions online for some DT770 premiums?


 
 You're getting some DT770's?!
  
 The pads are discontinued and very hard to come by. They pop up in the classifieds maybe once every 3 months, if that.


----------



## cripple1

peterek said:


> You're getting some DT770's?!
> 
> The pads are discontinued and very hard to come by. They pop up in the classifieds maybe once every 3 months, if that.


 
 Yeah, I picked em up for $150 in the classifieds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll keep an eye out here. I know they're discontinued. Just wanted to ask around on the off chance anyone had any info on where else besides here that I might be able to pick some up.


----------



## smithydan

Anyone has any experience with 'cheap' pads, are they lesser in quality or the same
  
 Or
  
 The pads are practically the same but have 'brand' attached to them are more expensive?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## BucketInABucket

smithydan said:


> Anyone has any experience with 'cheap' pads, are they lesser in quality or the same
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


 
 Cheap pads are made of crappier pleather and foam and are generally more uncomfortable in my experience.


----------



## Oregonian

Anyone see that MP4 nation now has a thicker version of the HM5 pad available?  I have a pair on order to try on my Q40 and/or HE-6.   Look interesting and $23.50 a pair.


----------



## TrollDragon

oregonian said:


> Anyone see that MP4 nation now has a thicker version of the HM5 pad available?  I have a pair on order to try on my Q40 and/or HE-6.   Look interesting and $23.50 a pair.


 
 And a velour version too, both with memory foam! I'ma have to get me some of these!
  
 Nice update Oregonian!


----------



## PETEREK

I saw those, I love the old HM5 pads, I'm sure they're extremely comfy with memory foam!


----------



## phillyd

I tried the Brainwavz HM5 pads with my HE-300 and they were too light of a foam. I got these and I love them:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HBSNUO2/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kell0gs

Anyone know of any good , cheapish earpads for the Tascam TH-02? The headphones sound alright, but the earpads they come with are pretty garbage: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1N06S6/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_dp_1
  
 Looking for something comfortable and that don't lie on the ears.


----------



## TrollDragon

You might want to try the HM5 pads if they will fit, cost more than the headphones though...


----------



## Mtnman003

Anyone know about pads that would fit on ath-pro500mk2?


----------



## kell0gs

> I tried the Brainwavz HM5 pads with my HE-300 and they were too light of a foam. I got these and I love them:


 
 I'm considering getting those for my TH-02s. Do you know if they would fit on them? The diameter on a TH-02 is 90mm or 3.55in.
  
 Also, how are you liking the comfort? Do they lie around the ear, or on them?


----------



## phillyd

kell0gs said:


> I'm considering getting those for my TH-02s. Do you know if they would fit on them? The diameter on a TH-02 is 90mm or 3.55in.
> 
> Also, how are you liking the comfort? Do they lie around the ear, or on them?




They measure about 100mm. The HE-300 are 103mm if my memory serves me correctly. I don't think they're stretched at all.

They lie well around my ears. The my ears are about 60mm from lobe to the top of my cartilage.


----------



## kell0gs

phillyd said:


> They measure about 100mm. The HE-300 are 103mm if my memory serves me correctly. I don't think they're stretched at all.
> 
> They lie well around my ears. The my ears are about 60mm from lobe to the top of my cartilage.


 
 Likely too large then.


----------



## georgelai57

oregonian said:


> Anyone see that MP4 nation now has a thicker version of the HM5 pad available?  I have a pair on order to try on my Q40 and/or HE-6.   Look interesting and $23.50 a pair.


Just received my velour HM5 pads this morning. Perfect fit for the Senn HD600/650. Of course it doesn't click on but nothing a dab of glue won't fix.


----------



## Vitriform

Hi all,

 Has anyone tried the T90 earpads with the DT880s? The T90s are marketed as being made of "microvelour" as opposed to the stock DT 880 pads' velour, and the two pads have different serial numbers (EDT 90M and EDT 990V) respectively, so I assume the pads are quite different. If so, how did it affect the sound?

 I can't test this myself because I'm still waiting on my 600 Ohm DT 880 Manufakturs, and I don't have a T90 or T90 ear pads. For all I know, it could sound like crap, but the possible improvement in comfort over the already super comfortable stock DT880 velours makes me curious as to whether this can be done without completely destroying the DT 880's sound signature.


----------



## Mad Max

vitriform said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone tried the T90 earpads with the DT880s? The T90s are marketed as being made of "microvelour" as opposed to the stock DT 880 pads' velour, and the two pads have different serial numbers (EDT 90M and EDT 990V) respectively, so I assume the pads are quite different. If so, how did it affect the sound?
> 
> I can't test this myself because I'm still waiting on my 600 Ohm DT 880 Manufakturs, and I don't have a T90 or T90 ear pads. For all I know, it could sound like crap, but the possible improvement in comfort over the already super comfortable stock DT880 velours makes me curious as to whether this can be done without completely destroying the DT 880's sound signature.


 
  
 I can actually try that.  I'll do it later.


----------



## Mad Max

Well, the sound is definitely a bit different with the stiffer T90 velours, I think there's slight bass, soundstage, and treble boost but clarity takes a slight hit. Conversely, T90's sound suffers with DT880 or 770 velours. I think that the issue is the driver-to-ear distance, DT880 velours optimize it for DT880, T90 velours for T90, so the sound takes a hit with other velours. Or you might like the small change yourself for all we know.


----------



## Vitriform

mad max said:


> Well, the sound is definitely a bit different with the stiffer T90 velours, I think there's slight bass, soundstage, and treble boost but clarity takes a slight hit. Conversely, T90's sound suffers with DT880 or 770 velours. I think that the issue is the driver-to-ear distance, DT880 velours optimize it for DT880, T90 velours for T90, so the sound takes a hit with other velours. Or you might like the small change yourself for all we know.


 

 That's an interesting result. I wasn't exactly sure in what ways the T90 ear pads differ from the DT 880 ones (barring materials), since I've never used a T90, so I wasn't sure what to expect. It makes sense that the ear-to-driver distances would be optimized to make these pads sound best for their respective headphones though. Thanks for testing that out, by the way.


----------



## CannonCollector

Hey guys I'm a basshead and I heard good stuff about the JVC SZ1000/2000 so I'm thinking of getting one but I heard the stock pads are terrible so I was thinking of getting some beyer velour pads. I found myself between these two pads, are there any major diffrences between them in terms of sound and comfort? to use for the SZ1000/2000?
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beyerdynamic-MMX-300-Velour-Ear-Pad-Set-Black-DT770-880-990-551-800-EDT-7-/131218379389?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1e8d39927d
  
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grey-Velour-Beyerdynamic-Ear-Pads-for-DT-DT770-880-990-551-801-811-/141328100627?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item20e7cfad13


----------



## Mad Max

The difference between those should only be aesthetic.  It's the same pad, and MMX300 is a DT770 with a microphone to further confirm.  DT770's pads use a slightly different sponge material versus the velours on DT880 and DT990.


----------



## CannonCollector

Good to know, guess I'll be going with the black ones than. Thanks


----------



## Nada190

cannoncollector said:


> Good to know, guess I'll be going with the black ones than. Thanks


 
  
 Could you post a picture of how they look with those pads? I've been curious about those headphones to fulfill my rare basshead needs.


----------



## CannonCollector

nada190 said:


> Could you post a picture of how they look with those pads? I've been curious about those headphones to fulfill my rare basshead needs.


 
 No problem although It'll probably take a while until those get here since I'm about to order them but I can send a picture as soon as I get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Just noticed someone posted the SZ2000 I think (they pretty much look the same as the 1000) with those pads, if you're really looking forward to see that take a look at the best bass headphone topic


----------



## Oregonian

cannoncollector said:


> No problem although It'll probably take a while until those get here since I just ordered them but I can send a picture as soon as I get them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Keep in mind velours typically reduce the bass output on headphones.  Leather like the Mr Speakers Alpha pads may be a better choice for the bass bombers.


----------



## CannonCollector

True but I really can't find a place where to get them since I'm from Europe :\ If you have one I would apreciate it a lot


----------



## Oregonian

Other options for you might be the HM-5 pads from MP4Nation, Shure 840 or HiFiMan Pleathers, plus the Beyer leather pads that may be available from where you got the velours.


----------



## CannonCollector

oregonian said:


> Other options for you might be the HM-5 pads from MP4Nation, Shure 840 or HiFiMan Pleathers, plus the Beyer leather pads that may be available from where you got the velours.


 
 Thanks I'll take a look at the shure and the hm5
  
 I'm guessing these are the pads you talked about
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Synthetic-Leather-Beyerdynamic-Ear-Pads-EDT-7-DT770-880-990-551-801-/141321072947?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item20e7647133
  
  
 I'm probably going for these still deciding if I should go full bass or maybe get the velour ones since they seem to be good for better mids and highs.


----------



## miceblue

Oh, I didn't know there was a thread for earpads, awesome.

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement set of AKG K701 earpads? I've read the K812, or whatever headphones that use the black earpads, can change the sound quality, which I may look into at a later date, but I'm mostly interested in just replacing my grey pads since they're starting to develop an odour (one of the reasons why I don't like velour pads unfortunately...).


----------



## Oregonian

cannoncollector said:


> Thanks I'll take a look at the shure and the hm5
> 
> I'm guessing these are the pads you talked about
> 
> ...




That's them. If you're bucks up, try them both.


----------



## CannonCollector

oregonian said:


> That's them. If you're bucks up, try them both.


 
 Thanks, I'm still trying to see if I should buy for these or for the HM5 ones


----------



## Oregonian

cannoncollector said:


> Thanks, I'm still trying to see if I should buy for these or for the HM5 ones


 

 From my personal testing, I prefer the thick HM-5 pads.  The stock HM-5 pads are good too but the thicker ones now available are much better to my liking.  For $23.50 for a pair you get a nice, soft pad that is quality.


----------



## CannonCollector

oregonian said:


> From my personal testing, I prefer the thick HM-5 pads.  The stock HM-5 pads are good too but the thicker ones now available are much better to my liking.  For $23.50 for a pair you get a nice, soft pad that is quality.


 
 And how are they in relation to bass and sound quality? And this is prob a stupid question but do they fit on the SZ's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you have any place where I can get them to europe I would be really grateful although I'll still gonna take some time to decide which ones to get


----------



## Oregonian

cannoncollector said:


> And how are they in relation to bass and sound quality? And this is prob a stupid question but do they fit on the SZ's?
> 
> If you have any place where I can get them to europe I would be really grateful although I'll still gonna take some time to decide which ones to get




MP4 nation ships worldwide.

No idea if they fit SZ. Ask on that thread.

I'd say they do nothing but improve over stock pads.


----------



## CannonCollector

Thanks I'll take a look at it


----------



## migtan

Hi guys, anyone know any replacement earpads that will fit Denon AH-D600. Didn't  have much luck with the customer support. The stock ones are around 85mm wide and 100mm tall.


----------



## Change is Good

I am a huge pad swapping enthusiast. Sub'd


----------



## TrollDragon

I have just received the new HM5 thick pads directly from Brainwavz for evaluation. I'll be checking them out and providing measurements etc...
  
 New Thick and Velour

  
 New Thick compared to the old HM5 pad

 More info to follow as I haven't checked them out yet.


----------



## Mad Max

Looks sweet!


----------



## migtan

Looks good, what are the measurements for those HM5 pads?


----------



## Change is Good

My current pad replacements are the MrSpeakers Aplha pads on the SRH1540, and the Shure alcantara pads on the HP200.


----------



## audiolibrarian

Any update on the new HM5 thick pad measurements? I'm wondering if they're big enough to not touch my ears and if they'd fit my Monoprice 8323.


----------



## TrollDragon

Sorry guys got a little busy on the weekend...
  
 The Velour and Pleather look to be cut from the same pattern so I'll just show the velours in a few of these pictures as the pleathers are mounted on my GMP 8.300 D's at the moment.
  
 These new pads will stretch out to fit on any 100mm diameter cup rim, they might stretch a little further but they would not fit on my T50RP's which are 110x100 if I remember, I didn't want to stretch the back out to the point of ripping to try.
  
 From the GMP thread:
  
 Mounted on the GMP 8.3 series.

  
 66mm inner opening length when mounted on a 100mm cup.

  
 62mm width.

  
 27.5mm depth.

  
  
 Now for the Monoprice 8323 size question, I am using the Velours in these pictures.
  
 Monoprice 8323 - Pearstone Deluxe (Left) vs HM5 (Right)


  
  
 The Monoprice cup does not stretch the pad in any way so here are unmounted pad measurements. 
  
 71mm length.

  
 50mm width.

  
**The inner depth is the same as the Pleather pad which is 27.5mm**
  
 Back 105mm length.

  
 Back 83mm width.

  
 Pleather = More Bass / Velour = Less Bass
 Any other questions just ask.


----------



## PETEREK

How does the thickness and comfort of the velours compare to the DT990 pads? I've been wanting to swap the stockers for some black ones but don't wanna shell out the money for T90 pads.


----------



## TrollDragon

I'll put the Velours on my DT880's tonight and let you know.


----------



## PETEREK

Thanks man!


----------



## audiolibrarian

Thanks Troll, this was very helpful!


----------



## TrollDragon

Well here they are the HM5 Velour's on the DT880's...

 Comfort is not as good as the beyerdynamic pads since the opening in the HM5's is a bit smaller and one gets used to that big round beyer pad. As far as thickness and softness go they are very comfy and fully usable. They don't quite fit on the beyer's due to the way the yokes attach to the cups which causes the mounting pleather to get bunched up on the rim of the cup, this could be made to look nice by working the edge up while putting it on.
  
*BUT* these HM5 Velour's suck all the treble out of the DT880's and cause the bass to be very boomy, so they are a definite *NO* for the DT880's. The Stock beyerdynamic velour's have many holes all the way around the backing which allows air to move through the pad, where the HM5 velour's don't have any holes at all. One could probably spend a lot of time and effort to cut holes in the backing pleather but I doubt it would be a worthwhile task.
  
 The Velour's work very nicely on the Ultrasone HFI-780's for comfort over the stock pads, but the pleathers would be better for the bass.
  
 Koss TBSE / DJ100's... A little large to mount but comfort is enhanced over stock and sound doesn't really change all that much, but I wouldn't post that in the DJ100 thread as they would run you out of town for heresy.


----------



## PETEREK

Thanks for the info! Have you seen the jergpad mod for Hifiman pads? Now that's some serious dissecting right there. I'll order some of the velours and probably doasome stretching and hole punching. 
  





​


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> Thanks for the info! Have you seen the jergpad mod for Hifiman pads? Now that's some serious dissecting right there. I'll order some of the velours and probably doasome stretching and hole punching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes I just looked at the pictorial on imgur of the jergpad mod, wow that is a serious pile of work!
  
 I hope the HM5 Velour's work for your purpose, and I know you will make them something great!


----------



## PETEREK

Ha thanks man. 
  
 I'm all for modding and extensive customization, but when I had my HE-400 I was not even close to considering trying to do that mod.


----------



## migtan

Thanks alot TrollDragon, I think the hm5 pads might fit my Denon Ah-D600, gonna order them soon.


----------



## TrollDragon

migtan said:


> Thanks alot TrollDragon, I think the hm5 pads might fit my Denon Ah-D600, gonna order them soon.


 
 You are most welcome, they are nice pads.


----------



## audiolibrarian

Troll, you have me wondering... what are the dimensions of the beyerdynamic 770/880 ear pads?


----------



## TrollDragon

audiolibrarian said:


> Troll, you have me wondering... what are the dimensions of the beyerdynamic 770/880 ear pads?


 
 I'll measure them for you later to be exact, but the DT880 cup is 100mm across and the pads are round with a small edge of plastic to slip over the cup rim and hold them on.
  
 I don't think they would stay on the 8323's if that is what you are after... Also real beyerdynamic pads are not cheap.


----------



## audiolibrarian

How much are we talking? Also, I was planning on making an attachment that would be attached with the current screw holes to allow for larger ear pads as I don't want the pads touching my ears at all, so if I had to go larger so be it.


----------



## TrollDragon

audiolibrarian said:


> How much are we talking? Also, I was planning on making an attachment that would be attached with the current screw holes to allow for larger ear pads as I don't want the pads touching my ears at all, so if I had to go larger so be it.


 
 $48 from beyerdynamic.
 http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/hah/spare-parts/ohrmuschelsatz-34.html
  
 $35 from Amazon.
 http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-EDT990V-Headphone-Pads-Silver/dp/B001BYL5YE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_2
  
 Anything cheap is a chinese clone...
  
 You might want to have a look at the DT250 pads as well since they come with mounting rings...
 http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Velour-Earcushions-MDR7506-Headphones/dp/B0016MF7W2/ref=sr_1_1
  
 Also the Shure 940 Velour's
 http://www.amazon.com/Shure-HPAEC840-Replacement-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B002Z9JWZS/ref=pd_sim_e_4


----------



## audiolibrarian

Do you know the inner diameter of those Shure 840's or do you think it would be better to go with these HM5 thick pads?


----------



## TrollDragon

audiolibrarian said:


> Do you know the inner diameter of those Shure 840's or do you think it would be better to go with these HM5 thick pads?


 
 Sorry, posted the 840 Pleather instead of 940 Velour.
  
 940 Link
 http://www.amazon.com/Shure-HPAEC940-Replacement-Velour-Headphones/dp/B005OM06RG/ref=sr_1_2
  
  
 And this is directly from Shure's customer support site about the 940 dimensions.
Shure Customer Support


> -The interior opening of the SRH940 earpad is 42 mm east to west; and 62 mm north to south.
> -The outer dimensions of the SRH940 earpad is 92 mm east to west; and 110 mm north to south.
> -The earpad thickness is 25 mm.


 
  
 I haven't tried the 940 Velour's but I do have the 840 Pleathers on my T50RP's, the HM5 pads will not fit on the T50RP's so it's hard to compare the two except that the HM5's are a bit thicker.


----------



## audiolibrarian

I'm thinking I need at least an inner width of 50mm, so those Shure ones won't fit. I know someone with the Beyerdynamic 770 stock and velour, so I might try those out before I go with anything, but the HM5 thick pads seem to be the next best thing. Just slightly sad to see most decent pads are as expensive or more than what I paid for my Monoprice 8323's.
  
 Thanks again Troll, it's nice to know that people in this community are willing to help out a bunch.


----------



## TrollDragon

Anytime, that's what we are here for!
  
 If you find a pair of pads that fit nice and are comfortable then please post your findings here with a picture or two...
  
 If you really want to go whole hog, the most luxurious pads I have ever worn were the LCD-3 lambskins at $100 a pair, we would have to have you committed though if you put them on the 8323's.


----------



## cripple1

trolldragon said:


> Anytime, that's what we are here for!
> 
> If you find a pair of pads that fit nice and are comfortable then please post your findings here with a picture or two...
> 
> If you really want to go whole hog, the most luxurious pads I have ever worn were the LCD-3 lambskins at $100 a pair, we would have to have you committed though if you put them on the 8323's.


 
 Would you know if the LCD-3 pads fit a D7k?


----------



## TrollDragon

cripple1 said:


> Would you know if the LCD-3 pads fit a D7k?


 
 Sorry I wouldn't.


----------



## Feilong4

change is good said:


> My current pad replacements are the MrSpeakers Aplha pads on the SRH1540, and the Shure alcantara pads on the HP200.


 
 Sorry to kind of change the subject but uhh.. How are those ear pads for the HP200 and are there any differences between those and the stock earpads (sound-wise and comfort-wise)?


----------



## Arty McGhee

shure 940 velours on tr50p's
 pleathers make me ears sweaty


----------



## PETEREK

How do people get HM5 pads on T50RPs? I saw something about it a while ago and am interested.


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> How do people get HM5 pads on T50RPs? I saw something about it a while ago and am interested.


 
 you have to really stretch 'em out to fit
 i tore one getting them on
 like the 940 velours better
 more comfy no noticeable difference in sound


----------



## PETEREK

Really? There's no noticeable difference in sound between velours and pleathers? Thanks for the tip, I saw someone selling their HM5 pads and hot glue gun kit for "T50 pad mod" and figured it would be more involved than just stretching them out.


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> Really? There's no noticeable difference in sound between velours and pleathers? Thanks for the tip, I saw someone selling their HM5 pads and hot glue gun kit for "T50 pad mod" and figured it would be more involved than just stretching them out.




That my opinion keep in mind
As I have read others do hear a difference
Also I did ruin one of the hm5 pads putting it on
And I didn't do a lot of critical listening
As I found them uncomfortably sweaty to wear
Just my opinion...

Also I'd look for some good double stick tape
Before hot glueing


----------



## TrollDragon

The Mayflower version 3 of the T50RP's uses the original HM5 pads and they don't stretch them over the cup. If you look closely at the pictures of them they have the HM5 pad attached to the baffle face. I can assure you the New HM5 pads will not fit the T50RP's without a great chance of destroying the back.

I'd like to try the 940 Velours as well but I think it might alter the sound too much...


----------



## PETEREK

If I had to guess, they would suck the bass straight out of them.


----------



## phillyd

Anybody have any suggestions for the HE-300's? I'm considering the Focuspads or Focuspads-A.


----------



## Tasoeur

Do someone know where can I find Sony MDR SA-5000 and Stax  O2 earpads ?


----------



## Arty McGhee

trolldragon said:


> The Mayflower version 3 of the T50RP's uses the original HM5 pads and they don't stretch them over the cup. If you look closely at the pictures of them they have the HM5 pad attached to the baffle face. I can assure you the New HM5 pads will not fit the T50RP's without a great chance of destroying the back.
> 
> I'd like to try the 940 Velours as well but I think it might alter the sound too much...


 
  
 yeah totally ruined a set of HM5's
 saving for a set of alpha pads
 gonna be a month or so since i smashed my
 phone on the kitchen floor...ceramic tile
  
 still don't mind the velours
 i am using the bass boost on the e12


----------



## TrollDragon

arty mcghee said:


> yeah totally ruined a set of HM5's
> saving for a set of alpha pads
> gonna be a month or so since i smashed my
> phone on the kitchen floor...ceramic tile
> ...


Too bad about the destruction, but the Alpha's are supposed to be the best, post a pic or two when you get them so we can all drool...


----------



## Lorspeaker

cripple1 said:


> Would you know if the LCD-3 pads fit a D7k?




Dun think so, lcdpads are slightly bigger...it will fit the k550 though...


----------



## cripple1

lorspeaker said:


> Dun think so, lcdpads are slightly bigger...it will fit the k550 though...


 
 Well... That sucks.. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## wkkm007

Ear pads made by Silk good? As a candidate
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk
  
SILK BENEFITS http://www.senature.com/sensemagazine/science/silk-benefits-1048.html
  

*100% Natural. *Silk is a nature-based fabric that’s inherently soft and light, helping you breathe better at night.
*Allergy Shield. *Due to its protein structure silk is a uniquely hypo-allergenic material. It effectively decreases problems caused by airborne or mite-related allergens and bacteria. The result is a clean and healthy sleeping environment.
*Luxury with substance*. Silk provides real luxury that does not go away (remember those high-end chocolates?) and instead continues to provide value with its smoothness and pleasurable skin sensations.
*A healthy cocoon*. The extremely fine and lustrous long fibres (seriously, each thread of raw silk ranges from 300 to about 900 meters) help regulate and stabilise body temperature. When overheating and sweating are reduced to a minimum, this results in a healthier and more rested deep sleep.
*Makes the skin happy.  *Naturally-forming moisture is absorbed without the material feeling damp during the night. Amino acids in silk act as counter-agents to delay wrinkling in the skin as well as being good for the hair.


----------



## TrollDragon

Silk can get very slimy when it gets sweat on it...


----------



## Arty McGhee

trolldragon said:


> Silk can get very slimy when it gets sweat on it...


 
 ewww


----------



## GREQ

arty mcghee said:


> trolldragon said:
> 
> 
> > Silk can get very slimy when it gets sweat on it...
> ...


 
 that wasn't sweat....


----------



## Mad Max

trolldragon said:


> The Mayflower version 3 of the T50RP's uses the original HM5 pads and they don't stretch them over the cup. If you look closely at the pictures of them they have the HM5 pad attached to the baffle face. I can assure you the New HM5 pads will not fit the T50RP's without a great chance of destroying the back.
> 
> I'd like to try the 940 Velours as well but I think it might alter the sound too much...


 
  
 If you end up getting very little bass out of them with SRH940 pads, reconfigure your headphone for loads of bass, I forgot which mod(s) do that.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well I guess you CAN put the new HM5 pads on the T50RP... @peter123 has done it in the FIMM thread, he says it takes a lot of stretching and about 5 minutes a pad to get them to fit.
  
 This post here describes the sound of the new Velours on the DBV3 T50RP's.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/618659/fostex-t50rp-incremental-mods-and-measurements/1170#post_10779682


----------



## Arty McGhee

Alpha pads ftw


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!

Want!


----------



## Invalid

Are there any velour pads that fit the momentum? Thanks.


----------



## migtan

For future reference, the HM5 thick pads does fit Denon D600. Original Denon ear pads cost around 80USD so I opted for these. From a short audition, the boominess seems to be lessened, not sure that I like it though.


----------



## audiolibrarian

Well, I'm back from vacation and someone I know was super generous and gave me their Beyerdynamic D770 pads because they bought the velours and didn't have a use for the stock ones. TIME TO GET MODDING! I plan on seeing what I can do with these on my Monoprice 8323's. Don't worry, if it turns out good, I'll post pictures and info.


----------



## Mad Max

Anyone seen headphones with ~45mm velour/cloth pads?


----------



## wigglepuff

anyone know how to make replacement pads for sony's mdr 1r? it doesn't have to be exactly the same as the original as long as it works and wont mess with the sound so much. aftersales support and spare parts are non existent in my country.


----------



## PETEREK

mad max said:


> Anyone seen headphones with ~45mm velour/cloth pads?


 
 I have no answer to this, but I just got Rick Roll'd so hard.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

peterek said:


> I have no answer to this, but I just got Rick Roll'd so hard.


(I usually Spanish inquisition people instead of Rick roll.  pretty funny... Cuz nobody expects the Spanish inquisition.)

Does anyone know of any pads that are around 76mm/3in diameter? The stock ATH-WS77 pads suck because they are too shallow and awkward. I need something with a depth of over 1 inch on the inside. Also no more than 35$. Thanks for any suggestions guys!

EDIT: Material doesn't matter to me. These are bass tilted portables. Preferably keeping the sound as close to stock as possible. Any more bass and these might be a little too bassy.


----------



## Mad Max

I see 75mm pads being sold on eBay,  I wouldn't worry about the 1mm difference at all.  Maybe more than 5mm difference would give you a hard time.


----------



## wigglepuff

is there a good tutorial online line for stiching like a pro? I'm gonna make my own earpads X_x LOL


----------



## Oregonian

wigglepuff said:


> is there a good tutorial online line for stiching like a pro? I'm gonna make my own earpads X_x LOL




PM member Lohb, as he sold me some custom Denon pads with velour stitching on the top that are awesome. Maybe he can give you some tips.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

mad max said:


> I see 75mm pads being sold on eBay,  I wouldn't worry about the 1mm difference at all.  Maybe more than 5mm difference would give you a hard time.


I am only going to be able to use Amazon. (dad doesn't trust eBay.) And I'd like a suggestion because I need a deep pad. My ears stick out 4/5th of an inch.


----------



## Reko

Anyone know of any good velour pads that would fit my Sennheiser HD 380? I read somewhere the HD 5x5 series pads should fit, can anyone confirm this? Other suggestions would be very welcome as well.


----------



## Mad Max

reko said:


> Anyone know of any good velour pads that would fit my Sennheiser HD 380? I read somewhere the HD 5x5 series pads should fit, can anyone confirm this? Other suggestions would be very welcome as well.


 
  
 HD5x5 pads are the same, just velour instead of pleather.  I swapped my 380's pads with 598's, I thought that they both sounded like crap afterwards.  You should try it out if you are curious, lol, just don't hope for anything good.  They could each be made to sound good with the different pads AND the right modifications, possibly.
 I read some guys discussing aftermarket upgrade pads for 380 from some UK-based seller on the bay.  They are pleathers as well.


----------



## wigglepuff

how do you mod an earpad to make the bass fire less air into the ear? is it the earpad or I need to make a hole on the cups?
  
 this model to be precise. philips shl3300 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHL3300-00-Foldable-Headphones-Black-red/dp/B00BB7MRXY, its not boomy but weirdly it fires a lot of air pressure into the ears which really hurts after a while. I have to wear it with part of the ear pads resting on my face to let some of the air out.


----------



## Lorspeaker

switch to a velor?


----------



## thedude666

Hi there. Does anyone know any pads that will fit a pair of Audio Technica ATH-910 headphones? They are not ATH-910 pro. Diameter is 10cm. Thanks in advance. Geoff


----------



## Mad Max

Replacement pleather ear cushions meant for Beyerdynamic's DT770 should do.


----------



## wigglepuff

nevermind changing the shl3300's pads, it turned into a mess with velvet and velour over ear types, theres a thin frabic behind the original pad which helps alot in the overall sound repoduction of the phone, put it simply when the orignal rots from wear and tear, the quality of the phones go with it. damn it... lol... T_T
  
 maybe will literally make a diy pleather replacement since these are more sound isolating compared to velvet and velour, i mean literally stich it myself when i get the chance to find the right pleather.


----------



## cripple1

Anyone know of any pleather/leather ear pads that would fit the Grado SR80i and whether a pleather pad would alter the sound sig a lot?


----------



## Lorspeaker

totally destroys the grado...dun mess with an instituition  ....just saying


----------



## cripple1

lorspeaker said:


> totally destroys the grado...dun mess with an instituition  ....just saying


 
 Maybe you're right, but they are just so ridiculously uncomfortable.. I might have to sell em despite how in love I am with their sound sig (these are my first pair ever).


----------



## Lorspeaker

endure like a good soldier bro...hold the line...
 stick that grado back onto your head. 
 sponge is good for u. 
  
 http://www.musicalfidelity.com/mf-100/
  
 i tot this can sounded v much like a grado...if u are looking for something similar.


----------



## georgelai57

cripple1 said:


> Maybe you're right, but they are just so ridiculously uncomfortable.. I might have to sell em despite how in love I am with their sound sig (these are my first pair ever).



That's why I sold mine. You might want to do this. Get an ear pad that suits your ears eg Beyerdynamic DT770, put them over your ears and then put the Grado on. experiment with different pads till you find one you like.


----------



## TrollDragon

Do your time on the Grado Sponge...


----------



## cripple1

trolldragon said:


> Do your time on the Grado Sponge...


 
 Ha! That looks about right. But seriously, there's nothing more comfy in general?


----------



## Mad Max

cripple1 said:


> Ha! That looks about right. But seriously, there's nothing more comfy in general?


 
  
 Get some similarly-sized velours.  And good luck with them.
  
 If the sound still ends up muffled, as will happen with any pleathers that you try on Grados, then cut a few holes on the inner side othose velours to allow the drivers to breather more between themselves and your ears and that should do.  Alternatively, apply a more comfortable, but breathable, material on the Grado foams.  I've seen guys use wool and cut up socks around here.


----------



## cripple1

mad max said:


> Get some similarly-sized velours.  And good luck with them.
> 
> If the sound still ends up muffled, as will happen with any pleathers that you try on Grados, then cut a few holes on the inner side othose velours to allow the drivers to breather more between themselves and your ears and that should do.  Alternatively, apply a more comfortable, but breathable, material on the Grado foams.  I've seen guys use wool and cut up socks around here.


 
 Thanks for the info!


----------



## xylin6

cripple1 said:


> Maybe you're right, but they are just so ridiculously uncomfortable.. I might have to sell em despite how in love I am with their sound sig (these are my first pair ever).


 
 because the Grado pads are so easy to remove and put back on you may want to try washing them gently by hand with mild to warm water and a liquid dish washing or liquid hand soap to soften them up.
  
 just be sure they are completely dry before putting them back on the ear cups -  softly wring them out making sure no soap residue remains and then let them sit out overnight or use a fan on cool to accelerate the drying process.
  
 the pads will soften up on their own with daily use in due time of course, which i found also improves the over all sound as they bring your ears a little closer to the driver.but that process can take months which is why i prefer washing them by hand every now and again (this also seems to give them a longer life span)
  
 as long as you are gentle while washing them you won't damage the ear cushions,just use a very small dab of liquid soap because whatever scent the soap is will absorb into the pad and while that can be pleasant initially it gets a bit overwhelming if you over do it (i did that the first time and had to wash them out with warm water then wring them out and let them dry about four or five times ,but they were certainly softer afterwards). hope that helps for now.
  
 as for finding a pleather or velour pad that would fit the Grados,i would love to know this as well,and not because i find the pads uncomfortable (as mine are a couple years old now) but just because i like the look,I did purchase the L cush/bowls for my SR80i but don't like how they sound (too distant and they reduce the bass significantly even with the tape mod) so I went right back to my comfies.I would like to find some cushions for my Grado SR80i that are similar to the cushions on Sennheiser HD-25's or Amperior but that hopefully also retain the Grado sound and don't put my ears too far from the drivers,been thinking i may just try a pair of flats from TTVJ as everyone says how great they sound.but am having a hard time reconciling myself with the idea of spending $35 for two foam pads that can't cost more than a couple of dollars to make.


----------



## cripple1

xylin6 said:


> because the Grado pads are so easy to remove and put back on you may want to try washing them gently by hand with mild to warm water and a liquid dish washing or liquid hand soap to soften them up.
> 
> just be sure they are completely dry before putting them back on the ear cups -  softly wring them out making sure no soap residue remains and then let them sit out overnight or use a fan on cool to accelerate the drying process.
> 
> ...


 
 Any tips on headband comfort? It feels like a wire hanger was threaded through the headband so that it would retain its rounded shape.


----------



## TrollDragon

Here maybe...
 http://turbulentlabs.com/grado-onyx-manta/
  
 Here too
 http://www.martincustomaudio.com/p/leather-headbands.html


----------



## cripple1

Martin is on hiatus from what I understand (unless he recently started taking new orders?) so I'll probably go with the Manta. Thanks for that info TrollDragon.


----------



## TrollDragon

You are most Welcome!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

cripple1 said:


> Ha! That looks about right. But seriously, there's nothing more comfy in general?


 
  
 If you're willing to blow money on these, you can use Beyer pads. If you can get access to a 3D printer-scanner though I'd say buy the Beyer pads and have them scanned along with the Grado to fabricate the adapter. Unless you're doing an all-wood set-up, might as well just stick to a plastic adapter (cheaper too).


----------



## cripple1

protegemaniac said:


> If you're willing to blow money on these, you can use Beyer pads. If you can get access to a 3D printer-scanner though I'd say buy the Beyer pads and have them scanned along with the Grado to fabricate the adapter. Unless you're doing an all-wood set-up, might as well just stick to a plastic adapter (cheaper too).


 
 I've got the Grado already, just need the ear pads and a headband. Does Headphile sell the pads separately?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

cripple1 said:


> I've got the Grado already, just need the ear pads and a headband. Does Headphile sell the pads separately?


 
  
 Yes, that link goes to just the C-Pad Beyer earpad adapter. The prices just look like they're for the entire woody mod, but I guess if you're the one making each set by hand from nicely stained wood, you can really set prices that high.


----------



## slame

Anyone knows if there are custom couloured B&W P7 ear pads?


----------



## JAMEZTHEBOI

Anyone knows of a Velour earpad that can fit a Creative Aurvana Live! 2? The current earpads are completely circular with a diameter of around 9cm


----------



## Lorspeaker

u might want to check the HM5 velor from MP4Nation...i think it should fit..cant confirm.


----------



## JAMEZTHEBOI

Thank you very much for the response. I shall indeed check them out.


----------



## Dyaems

Oh this thread is still active-ish, I have a question:
  
 Anyone knows if the stock D1100 pads fit on a D1001/CAL? I read somewhere at the second page that they are interchangeable, but I have yet to see pics on Google showing a D1001 using a D1100 pads, as well as knowing that the size of the baffle of both headphones are different I think?
  
 D1100's top/bottom baffle shape is equal, while D1001 pads have different top/bottom size if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lorspeaker

tangster said:


> The Denon AH-D1001, D1100, D510, D310 and Creative Aurvana Live earpads are all interchangeable.


 
  
  
 this post??  y dun u pm him....but i seriously doubt it is interchangeable..unless u force it in...it is kinda snap-on type of fit from my recollection.


----------



## Dyaems

lorspeaker said:


> this post??  y dun u pm him....but i seriously doubt it is interchangeable..unless u force it in...it is kinda snap-on type of fit from my recollection.


 
  
 No need to PM, I get to try it myself and the D1100 pads is too loose for the CAL/D1001. You can remove the plastic holder thingy so that you can use the stock D1100 pads to other headphones.


----------



## groovyd

Just found out today the Audeze pads fit the Beyer T1 and T5p pretty well.
  
 Much better comfort for both
  
 Leather gives the T1 a midbass and bass boost (think dub step) while taking the edge off the treble peak of the T1.  Air and detail remain albeit slightly softened.  Essentially turns the T1 into a 'beats' loving headphone. Good for dub, rap, hip hop, etc.
  
 Velour I haven't yet tried but I believe it will give a flatter response then the leather even greater comfort and retain more of the air and open feel the T1 are famous for.


----------



## Lorspeaker

I tot it is slightly oversized...


----------



## groovyd

it looks and feels fine on the T1's. sure it doesn't look OEM, but that wasn't expected, it fits and it works quite well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thought you guys might like to check out some of the Brainwavz HM5 pads coming out in different varieties now. There are now currently these different options listed below other than just black leather.

 You can get them on amazon now and MP4Nation will also stock them in a few weeks.
  
*- Leather' extra thick pads come in Black, Dark Red, Red, Brown, White.*

*- Velours* *pads are now available and come in Black and Red*


 Here's what they look like on my pair of SRH440.


----------



## Arty McGhee

oh snap
 i dig the white ones
 i have the velours on my modded takstars
 and they are comfy as schitt


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## Mad Max

Those HM5 pads are really something.  Apart from high comfort, the headphones they fit usually sound their best with them.
  
 ATH-M20/30/40/50 variants, 7506 and V6 (though these need the thinner v1 HM5s or the current version might be as good for them after being squished, otherwise they become very shrill) all sound best with them, one guy in the thread showed them off on his D5k, I take it the Shures and Takstars also sound their best with them?
 I'll bet ZX700 and DT250 also sound best with the HM5s, and the list continues to grow.  Best of all, they are not as horribly overpriced.


----------



## Wilashort

This is an image of my modded Ultrasones with HM5 earpads. They sound very good with them, very leveled in the bass, with an spacious sound and forward midrange, and smooth upper treble. With the stock earpads the sound was more V shaped but with an very strong bass and something the treble.


----------



## glunteer

Guys, i need a velour pad for my custom one pro, i use hm5 velour but i don't like much...

Any recomendation? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lorspeaker

glunteer said:


> Guys, i need a velour pad for my custom one pro, i use hm5 velour but i don't like much...
> 
> Any recomendation?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 the drivers are too far away? too bassy? 
  
 i have flatter pads like these...might take away some reflections within the pad-wall.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Velour-Velvet-Ear-Pads-Cushion-For-ATH-AD1000X-AD2000X-AD900X-AD700X-Headphones-/261361916880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cda625bd0


----------



## glunteer

lorspeaker said:


> the drivers are too far away? too bassy?
> 
> i have flatter pads like these...might take away some reflections within the pad-wall.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Velour-Velvet-Ear-Pads-Cushion-For-ATH-AD1000X-AD2000X-AD900X-AD700X-Headphones-/261361916880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cda625bd0


 

 Thanks Lorspeaker 
  
 I feel the drivers a bit far...
  
    This pad fits the custom one?


----------



## Lorspeaker

I used it on the dt770 n t5p b4...


----------



## glunteer

lorspeaker said:


> I used it on the dt770 n t5p b4...


 
 Thanks for the help, I'll order a pair for me


----------



## Folex

What is the most comfortable velour pad that would fit beyerdynamic 770/880/990 reguardless of price ?


----------



## GREQ

folex said:


> What is the most comfortable velour pad that would fit beyerdynamic 770/880/990 reguardless of price ?


 
 Since this is subjective I don't mind throwing in my experience with the Philips SHP 2500/250/2000  earpads (various models all with essentially the same pad)
  
 A set of these headphones is actually cheaper than a new set of Beyer pads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 If your ears stick out quite a fair bit, I would give these a miss, as they are flatter than beyer pads and ears could potentially touch the baffle.
 My average/small ears don't have any issues.


----------



## PETEREK

Hey everyone, the Denon/Fostex pads fit onto Beyer DTxx0 and Tesla full size headphones. I just put a pair of D2K pads on my DT770 Premium just after I installed Audio Technica W5000 drivers into them. These are mutt headphones. Haha

The plastic locking ring has to be removed though.


----------



## PETEREK

Previously stated set up:


----------



## Wilashort

Seems very nice


----------



## E3E

Interesting, though trying to sift through the entire thread for relevant information would be a bit much. I'd love to get some nice replacements for the perplexing SA5000 pads, which are half pleather, half lambskin. Don't quite get that, but hey.


----------



## Mad Max

The SA5000 pads are about the same as angled Denon pads and MadDog Alpha pads, or something like that the latter are called.  Probably compatible with Audeze pads, too.


----------



## cdsa35000

e3e said:


> Interesting, though trying to sift through the entire thread for relevant information would be a bit much. I'd love to get some nice replacements for the perplexing SA5000 pads, which are half pleather, half lambskin. Don't quite get that, but hey.



The SA3000 pads from ebay will fit but is not pleather.


----------



## krayziehustler

is there any fix to cushions/ear cups that make your ear warm? Seems bizarre but has anyone ever taken a needle and punctured the leather to make it more breathable?
  
  
 Ear cushions that are the wrinkled type like the Beyer T51P/1350 lets air in so to speak via the wrinkles so my ears never get hot. But other more stiff and flush pads like those posted above actually do cause my ears to get warm.


----------



## PETEREK

That's the price you have to pay to get a good *S*eal. Changing the breathability of pads changes the sounds too.


----------



## cdsa35000

There are pads with holes:






You can always DIY with hole punchers:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=hole+punch&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15


----------



## krayziehustler

cdsa35000 said:


> There are pads with holes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a cool mod. So what was the reasoning behind that mod? Was it for the reasons I mentioned?


----------



## Mad Max

krayziehustler said:


> That's a cool mod. So what was the reasoning behind that mod? Was it for the reasons I mentioned?


 
  
 Not, actually.  He might have misunderstood.  Holes on the inner side help increase how much air the front of the drivers can move, this may exacerbate treble peaks, reduce bass response or actually improve it, and more, it all depends on the headphone.  I do not know what factors determine what effects will result of the modification.
  
 What you want is holes on the outside, you can try punching many with a thick needle and that may help a bit.  If there are already holes on the inner sides of the earpads, then you may make the earpads too breathable for the drivers and the headphone can become shrill/fatiguing or very nasal, or you end up with very little bass, it all depends.  I would experiment with spare pads first and foremost.


----------



## ericj

Do any of the eBay k240-style pads (non-velour) not suck? 
  
 I have so many AKGs here. And I'm starting to think my K270 Playback deserves new pads.


----------



## PETEREK

How many extra pairs of pads is too many extra pairs of pads?


----------



## sierras

Hi folks,
  
 Does anyone know where I can obtain replacement earpads for my Sennheiser HD560ovII without paying through the nose?
 Custom Cable and Sennheiser direct have them for £33 plus postage (£12 to Spain).
 Thoman have them at €33 plus €20 postage!
  
 These are my workhorse cans that I view as the best allrounder out there so would really like to sort them out. Maybe if someone has a positive experience of the cheapy e bay pads they could share along with any special fitting instructions?
  
 Another possibility is if someone has a damaged or dead pair as I would ideally like to replace the worn out head band as well.
  
 TIA


----------



## jackstack10

Looking for some pads to fit my PSB M4U1, the originals are too shallow and my ears touch the drivers and its very uncomfortable. Does anyone have deeper pads that would be comfortable and keep the same or similar sound sig?


----------



## Toothless

I wonder if there are Sennheiser earpads that would fit the Beyerdynamic DT990. I bought a used DT990 pro 250 ohms and the pads are flat like pancakes. However, probably thanks to those worn out pads, I've never experienced the piercing highs that many people complaint about. It is the smoothest sounding one among my cans right now (Grado Sr125i, Takstar HI 2050, Sennheiser HD 239)


----------



## GREQ

toothless said:


> I wonder if there are Sennheiser earpads that would fit the Beyerdynamic DT990. I bought a used DT990 pro 250 ohms and the pads are flat like pancakes. However, probably thanks to those worn out pads, I've never experienced the piercing highs that many people complaint about. It is the smoothest sounding one among my cans right now (Grado Sr125i, Takstar HI 2050, Sennheiser HD 239)


 
 The thicker the pads on my DT990, the more piercing the treble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm happy using Philips SHP 2000/2500 earpads on mine. Not too deep like the new Beyer pads.
 Leaves a really nice smooth sound like what you described.
  
 I bought a couple of these headphones 2nd hand for about 5 euro each, but even brand new the whole headphone costs less than a new set of Beyer pads.
 (sorry this doesn't actually address your question about Senn pads - havn't yet encountered one the right size - maybe the HD540/560/250 series might be the right size?)


----------



## Wilashort

And i thought that i have a lot of earpads having 4. Those are alot of earpads.


peterek said:


> How many extra pairs of pads is too many extra pairs of pads?


----------



## frisbi01

Hi there, I found into some old staff in my house a pair of Pioneer Master-1s which work great still but they miss their leather ear pads. Does anybody know where can i find replacement for those? I think the outer diameter is 63mm or so..


----------



## Punnisher

ericj said:


> Do any of the eBay k240-style pads (non-velour) not suck?
> 
> I have so many AKGs here. And I'm starting to think my K270 Playback deserves new pads.


 
 My experience with ebay akg pads isn't good. Though I have not tried the latest models which seem to be refreshed as of the last year.
  
 The k270 is tricky because of the internal baffles that stick out into the center of the pad. You'd have to make sure the pad has the true dimensions of the original. If the ID is smaller then it won't fit at all. I tried with a pair of ebay velours and it fit terribly.


----------



## Baycode

I wanted to inform the community about my easy earpad installation guide and Brainwavz HM5 earpads review:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/749744/easy-installation-technique-for-headphone-earpads-baycode-technique
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12191


----------



## No_One411

baycode said:


> I wanted to inform the community about my easy earpad installation guide and Brainwavz HM5 earpads review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/749744/easy-installation-technique-for-headphone-earpads-baycode-technique
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12191


 
 Thanks for the guide. I've had some issues fitting the HM5 pads on some headphones in the past, particularly with the Fostex T50RP headphones. 
  
 Definitely will give this a try! 
  
 Cheers, 
 --Jeff


----------



## DoppenShloppen

I fitted the thick hm5 pads on my soundmagic hp150's the other day. The results were very good after i managed to get them on. They added some much needed depth to the pads and made the soundstage slightly deeper.


----------



## seitil

does anyone know if the mad dog alpha pads fit on the dt990s by chance?


----------



## PETEREK

Well Alpha pads fit on Denon Dx000 and the Denon Dx000 pads fit on my DT770, so probably.


----------



## seitil

peterek said:


> Well Alpha pads fit on Denon Dx000 and the Denon Dx000 pads fit on my DT770, so probably.


 
 Awesome, that is very helpful, much appreciated!


----------



## jackstack10

Someone give me a suggestion on earpads for the psb m4u1?   Tried the Shure HP AEC 940 velours but they were too big.


----------



## ericj

punnisher said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the eBay k240-style pads (non-velour) not suck?
> ...




Yeah. Come to think of it i have genuine akg velours on my bass-lean k340, and i never felt like they helped those cans.

I ordered one of the better looking (deeper flanged) k240 pad sets from china, and some Chinese beyer velours for another project. And i have some superex pleathers too. So i can experiment a bit.

.:Sent by pneumatic tubes


----------



## Punnisher

ericj said:


> Yeah. Come to think of it i have genuine akg velours on my bass-lean k340, and i never felt like they helped those cans.
> 
> I ordered one of the better looking (deeper flanged) k240 pad sets from china, and some Chinese beyer velours for another project. And i have some superex pleathers too. So i can experiment a bit.
> 
> .:Sent by pneumatic tubes


 
 Let me know how they work. I'm always interested in pad combos. Did you ever see my recommendation for the K240 Sextett? I found one of the best (imo) pad combos for that headphone.


----------



## ericj

punnisher said:


> Let me know how they work. I'm always interested in pad combos. Did you ever see my recommendation for the K240 Sextett? I found one of the best (imo) pad combos for that headphone.


 
  
 Didn't see that. I ran brand new genuine K240 pads on my sextett but ultimately swapped those onto my K240-DF. 
  
 Where's your thread for sextett pads? My sextett is EP. 
  
 Also, turns out i have some ath-a1k pads too, but those are for my 1978 fostex t50. 
  
  
 Anyway i came here today to talk about foam. The foam that sits on top of the baffle, behind the driver. 
  
 I got this set of "thick and thin" foam discs in the mail today: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261502601774
  
 What i didn't understand from the listing is that the thin set is also a lower cell count foam. That being, far more open, less resistive. 
  
 Should be an interesting experiment, even if i really bought it to replace the missing veloured foam pads on my DT250. 
  
 They got here scary fast. ordered the same day as my other chinese pad stuff, which aren't even close to getting here.


----------



## jackstack10

jackstack10 said:


> Someone give me a suggestion on earpads for the psb m4u1?   Tried the Shure HP AEC 940 velours but they were too big.


 
 please?


----------



## Mad Max

Good luck in your search jack.  =]
  
 Seriously though, small velours aren't common, even less so with oval-shaped velours, I'm afraid.


----------



## TrollDragon

jackstack10 said:


> please?


 

 These might fit but I don't know, there are sizes in the comments section.
 http://www.amazon.com/Auray-Deluxe-Velour-Earpads-Pair/dp/B005GC7YJ2


----------



## Mad Max

trolldragon said:


> These might fit but I don't know, there are sizes in the comments section.
> http://www.amazon.com/Auray-Deluxe-Velour-Earpads-Pair/dp/B005GC7YJ2


 
  
 The pads are meant for M30 and V6/7506, so they are the size of M50's and SRH840's pads and such.


----------



## jackstack10

mad max said:


> Good luck in your search jack.  =]
> 
> Seriously though, small velours aren't common, even less so with oval-shaped velours, I'm afraid.


----------



## ericj

Just received a pair of these: 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/261560058780
  
 Are they similar to beyer velours? 
  
 Well, they're round, fuzzy, and have a vinyl flange for installation. That's about it. 
  
 Height and density are wrong - too thin and too dense. diameter even seems a bit wrong. (Edit: Yes, by 8mm or more too small) 
  
 Might still be useful, but I won't get another pair and don't recommend 'em.


----------



## Mad Max

ericj said:


> Just received a pair of these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261560058780
> 
> ...


 
  
 They also lack holes on the inner side of the padding like original Beyer velours.  I don't why they didn't copy that aspect, it is important for Beyers at least.  Or the lack of may be beneficial for other designs or frankensteined headphones.
  
 A little photo from another head-fier to demonstrate:


----------



## cdsa35000

jackstack10 said:


>



Here's one very pricey:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PSB-M4U-2-Ear-pads-Brand-New-/111571737118?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphone


----------



## ericj

mad max said:


> They also lack holes on the inner side of the padding like original Beyer velours.  I don't why they didn't copy that aspect, it is important for Beyers at least.  Or the lack of may be beneficial for other designs or frankensteined headphones.
> 
> A little photo from another head-fier to demonstrate:


 
  
 Right. Forgot to mention that. Probably because it's obvious in the auction photos. 
  
 Someone expecting their beyers to sound like new with these will be disappointed. 
  
 which is not to say that they aren't useful. 
  
 The seller also says they will fit AKGs, even lists the K270. I guarantee they won't fit a K270. You might tear them getting them onto a K240.


----------



## Mad Max

I have a spare pair of genuine K272 velours, they're certainly significantly bigger than Beyer ones indeed.


----------



## sierras

sierras said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can obtain replacement earpads for my Sennheiser HD560ovII without paying through the nose?
> Custom Cable and Sennheiser direct have them for £33 plus postage (£12 to Spain).
> ...


 

 Any info out there?
  
 Do the HD540 pads fit the HD560ovII?
  
 Over €50 for pads just seems a bit OTT to me.


----------



## Punnisher

ericj said:


> Didn't see that. I ran brand new genuine K240 pads on my sextett but ultimately swapped those onto my K240-DF.
> 
> Where's your thread for sextett pads? My sextett is EP.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry for the delay, but here's my post:
  
_The SRH940 pads have arrived. They have a foam backing built in, to keep dust out of the headphones. The foam also softens the treble a good amount. Very high quality and comfortable.

 They are a soft velour, and oval in shape. They are about perfect for my ears and don't press on the edges of my ears too much. Despite being slightly oval, they have no problems fitting on my Beyerdynamic 880 or AKG K240 Sextett.

 As far as sound goes, they did not do well on my beyerdynamic 880. There was too much congestion, and the airiness and treble was gone. The bass and midrange was muffled. I even tried removing the stock beyerdynamic foam driver cover in addition to the foam backing on the pads. The sound was still muffled.

 I permanently removed the foam backing built into the pads, and installed them on my Sextetts. Wow! These are the pads I've been searching for. These help bring out the midrange and treble and it's extremely transparent and neutral. Bass notes and percussion hit hard and deep, but with no bloat. It's hard to believe this is a headphone from 1975, because it destroys many modern headphones with this configuration. Highly recommended for vintage AKG, and perhaps even modern pairs as well. I'll test those next._
  
 Essentially you just cut out the foam backing on the SRH940 velour pads and install them. I've also experimented with using foam rings under the pads to space out the pad, creating more space for your ear and widening soundstage a bit. The pad alone is sufficient though. Highly recommended.


----------



## cdsa35000

sierras said:


> Any info out there?
> 
> Do the HD540 pads fit the HD560ovII?
> 
> Over €50 for pads just seems a bit OTT to me.




http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=ear+pads+HD560&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15


----------



## sierras

Yes, I saw those but they are far from being a good copy. Vinyl as apposed to velor and do not have the mounting rings that the 560ovii requires.
  
 However, if you have experience of fitting them, as per my orginal post, I'm all ears


----------



## XERO1

Here are some pics of what the packaging for authentic Audio-Technica HP-EP replacement pads looks like. 
  
 These are the OEM replacement pads for the ATH-M20x, M30x, M40x, M50x and M50 headphones.
  
 I got these directly from Amazon.com.  But before getting these, I paid full retail price for a set from an 'authorized A-T' online retailer on Amazon, but I received some cheap knock-offs that came in an unmarked plastic bag from them instead.  I immediately sent them back and requested a refund.
  
 Believe it or not, there are absolutely zero photos of the packaging anywhere, so I just wanted to put this out there for all future buyers of these.
  
 Bottom line is this, if you order some new Audio-Technica HP-EP pads and they don't come in this _*exact*_ packaging, _*they are most likely fakes!*_


----------



## ericj

A couple more packages arrived from the far east today. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/301283633843 "Inside Foam Sponge +Headband Cushion pad for Beyerdynamic DT770 DT880 DT990PRO" from bosity
  
 At $16 shipped i feel like this is a low quality product. At $7 it would be a good deal. I got this because years ago i bought a bare DT990 frame that i have put some Sansui orthodynamic drivers into. 
  
 The headband pad is better than what came on my superex hd-660 but the construction is still cheap. Not recommended. Get one of the knit pads instead, or save up your pennies and get genuine beyer. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/391010818198 "Replacement ear pads For AKG K240 K270 Series Headphone earpad" from artisan.online 
  
 There are many pads on ebay that claim to be for the K240 style frame but these actually seem to be the right outer diameter and they have the correctly deep flange on the back. These have a leatherish texture on the vinyl. 
  
 They DO fit the K270 but the overall fit is a bit like a K240 pad that has gone a bit flat, so I will be ordering genuine pads from full compass in a bit, and these will find their way onto some lesser AKG like my K260. 
  
 Not bad / not great / fair price. Came with foam discs that have a hole in the center - interesting choice. 
  
 fwiw here is the link for genuine AKG K240 pads: http://www.fullcompass.com/product/230308.html -- I am guessing these are priced each. Not as great a deal as when they were $7/ea from Frank, but at least you don't have to call Frank. 
  
 Edit: Hmm, $18 + ship for genuine beyer headband pad? But it doesn't look quite like what is on my older DT770: http://www.fullcompass.com/product/399250.html


----------



## ryanhart72

I picked up a pair of Pioneer SE-50's recently, purely for nostalgia. My dad had a pair and as a kid, I spent hundreds of hours listening to them. They arrived in perfect cosmetic condition and I put them on only to notice the ear pads were completely flat, my ears were touching the drivers and they sounded horrible. Based on this thread, I picked up some Brainwavz replacement pads in white. They were a pain to install, had to stretch them quite a bit but finally got them installed. Surprisingly, these 40+ year old cans sound pretty good! There is a bit of a veil there, but I hope it improves with use. I honestly don't these cans have ever been used. The white on white looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## Lakson

Have you tried to fit HM5 pads on akg k240 or superlux 668B? Also I'm tempted to try those on Sennheiser hd600 but is there a way of fitting hm5 pads without destroying the ring on the original senn pads?


----------



## Lorspeaker

> Also I'm tempted to try those on Sennheiser hd600 but is there a way of fitting hm5 pads without destroying the ring on the original senn pads?


 
  
 i double side taped a velor (chinastuff bought from ebay)...directly onto the hd650 without the ring.


----------



## Lakson

You mean velour pads or this is something different?


----------



## Lorspeaker

ya velorpads ...typo


----------



## ericj

Any hints for square or rectangular ear pads?


----------



## Lorspeaker

ericj said:


> Any hints for square or rectangular ear pads?


 
  
  
 ...for which can?


----------



## No_One411

ericj said:


> Any hints for square or rectangular ear pads?


 
 How large? 
  
 Maybe take a look at the Oppo pads? 
  
 MrSpeakers Alpha Pads are also more square shaped.


----------



## ericj

I'm wondering about pads for my pioneer HPMs and my stax sr-80. 
  
 The SR-80 has an 80mm*70mm pad, NLA for decades. 
  
 SE-500 has a 70mm square pad. SE-700 is a hair over 80mm square. 
  
 Yeah, I could just slap round pads on them. Maybe i should find some half inch memory foam and bodge up my own.


----------



## killaHz

I've got Pioneer HDJ 2000s that I want to find more spacious ear pads for. The pads that are on there right now have an inner diameter of about 42mm, and I think my whole ear will fit better inside something in the neighborhood of 50.
  
 The cup diameter of the phones is just under 90mm. Looking around, it looks like the Shure 750s have thinner walled cups, but I don't know whether they are in that 90mm neighborhood. But really, I'm open to any suggestions of things that might be a little larger than 90, if it will stay on and give my ear a little more room.
  
 I'm a little shocked that there aren't more fancy replacement pads for the headphones in this size range. Lots of DJ phones fit this range, and some of 'em are pretty expensive, but I haven't been able to find many good quality options that I know for sure will fit, like there are in the 100 cm range.


----------



## Giogio

Hello everybody! I kind of need help. I have finally found the perfect sounding bluetooth headphone (for my tastes) and there is only one thing keeping me from keeping them: their thin earpads which make my ears touch the drivers.
 So I am looking for non original replacement.
 It must be round, not oval, with a diamater of 80mm (I suppose that 85 could work) and a thickness of at least 25mm (the more the better).
  
 Any help would be very much appreciated.
 HM5 due to oval form for now excluded.


----------



## funkymartyn

Hi There, anyone used the StoreOne make sold on a/zon to fit the grado 325i range of L cushions ?.....as im looking to pick up a couple of spares , but don't really want to pay £25 a pair.....so any info  on this brand, or any other I can pick up would be great, im based in the uk....thanks...martyn


----------



## Arty McGhee

funkymartyn said:


> Hi There, anyone used the StoreOne make sold on a/zon to fit the grado 325i range of L cushions ?.....as im looking to pick up a couple of spares , but don't really want to pay £25 a pair.....so any info  on this brand, or any other I can pick up would be great, im based in the uk....thanks...martyn


 
 the earzonk brand is ok and cheap
 dunno if you can get 'em in the uk
 theres tons of chinese knock offs on the ebay


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks I will have a look,  don't really want to send away from China if I can help it, don't expect them to be any good ???......But if anyone as used them please say... cheers.


----------



## funkymartyn

No Earzonk on ebay or amazon uk.....but on the google , the earzonk main page want about $20... not sure if inc post......so no good.....shame.......SORRY..these were for the larger one.....the L ones are about $10.......ill check them out...thanks ..
  
 Looks like they don't ship to the uk......they maybe similar quality to the  Store One  brand to be honest..????


----------



## Giogio

giogio said:


> Hello everybody! I kind of need help. I have finally found the perfect sounding bluetooth headphone (for my tastes) and there is only one thing keeping me from keeping them: their thin earpads which make my ears touch the drivers.
> So I am looking for non original replacement.
> It must be round, not oval, with a diamater of 80mm (I suppose that 85 could work) and a thickness of at least 25mm (the more the better).
> 
> ...


 

 Bump?


----------



## TigrisJK

I've been running Earzonk's G-pads on my cans for some time but finally decided to retire them. Comfortable as all hell, but there as an uncomfortable resonance at certain frequencies that causes a buzz. Not sure if it's the material, or what, but I went back to my comfies.


----------



## GREQ

funkymartyn said:


> No Earzonk on ebay or amazon uk.....but on the google , the earzonk main page want about $20... not sure if inc post......so no good.....shame.......SORRY..these were for the larger one.....the L ones are about $10.......ill check them out...thanks ..
> 
> Looks like they don't ship to the uk......they maybe similar quality to the  Store One  brand to be honest..????


 
 Are you having an asthma attack?


----------



## funkymartyn

GreQ.....lol...no but I was a bit mixed up......im after a pair of grado sr 325i spare doughnuts, pads.....but £25 not cheap.....But not sure if these will fit mine ?


----------



## PETEREK

funkymartyn said:


> GreQ.....lol...no but I was a bit mixed up......im after a pair of grado sr 325i spare doughnuts, pads.....but £25 not cheap.....But not sure if these will fit mine ?


 
 He was making a joke about your "............".


----------



## funkymartyn

Yes I thought so, iv always been the same, sorry...lol


----------



## coreysherman1

I am looking for replacement ear pads for my ATH-PRO5V cans.  I don't want more stocks, as they kind of disintegrated.  Anyone know if the Brainwavs thick pads will fit? I'm afraid they could be to big.


----------



## Rocker UK

I am looking for some new pads for my Denon AH-D2000 and AH-D7000 - what are the best ones to get?
  
 Also, does anyone have a link to where I can get JMoney pads?  I can't find a site anywhere and am in UK.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Oregonian

rocker uk said:


> I am looking for some new pads for my Denon AH-D2000 and AH-D7000 - what are the best ones to get?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a link to where I can get JMoney pads?  I can't find a site anywhere and am in UK.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 J$ pads are only available used.  Best pads from my testing is the Lawton angle for $100, the Stax 007 for $160, Mr Speakers Alpha for $59 or if you're on a tight budget there's a seller on ebay who has what appears to be stock knockoffs for $38 and worth it.


----------



## Giogio

Guys, I really need some round pads with a diameter of 80 to max 90mm, and a thickness (from the driver to the top of the pad) of 25 or more mm.
 Who knows any?
 People keep suggesting me the HM5 but they are huge and will not seal well, and I need them for a bassy cans and my understanding is that the bass will be reduced for the lack of seal, and I do NOT want that to happen


----------



## killaHz

giogio said:


> Guys, I really need some round pads with a diameter of 80 to max 90mm, and a thickness (from the driver to the top of the pad) of 25 or more mm.
> Who knows any?
> People keep suggesting me the HM5 but they are huge and will not seal well, and I need them for a bassy cans and my understanding is that the bass will be reduced for the lack of seal, and I do NOT want that to happen




I couldn't find pads like these, so I got some that were a little big, and got some 3" o-rings to seal them tight to the edge of the cup where they would otherwise have been loose. You might want to go a little smaller than that to get them to fit extra snug.


----------



## Giogio

matthew420 said:


> I couldn't find pads like these, so I got some that were a little big, and got some 3" o-rings to seal them tight to the edge of the cup where they would otherwise have been loose. You might want to go a little smaller than that to get them to fit extra snug.


 

 Can you reformulate the last sentence? Language problems, sorry.
 Can you also provide a link for your pads and this o ring?
 I suppose you have the ATH-WS99?
 Or what?
  
 For the ATH-WS99 (and 99BT) which have 80mm diameter pads, I have found that the ONLY fitting solutions are:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OM21W1I (I have ordered and I will tell you how they are. They are not much thicker, only 3mm thicker than the ATH ones. They have some strange plastic thing on the back, because they are supposed to be mount differently on the Grado than the ATH pads. But I think I can adapt them)
 and then the Kicker Cush pads. Same or slightly bigger outer diameter, bigger inner diameter (better!) quite thicker. But after thousand of emails to the US support and the EU distributor I still cannot get them to tell me the damn dimensions and also the US support told they do not ship to EU, and the EU distributor does not sell them. So I will have to ask some Head-Fier to receive them for me and forward them to me.
 Then maybe the AKG K845BT pads can fit. A bit bigger but still ok. I just got different info about the thickness.
  
 My fear with the HM5 is that by not sealing well can decrease the loudness of the bass.


----------



## killaHz

giogio said:


> Can you reformulate the last sentence? Language problems, sorry.
> Can you also provide a link for your pads and this o ring?
> I suppose you have the ATH-WS99?
> Or what?




I have Pioneer HDJ 2000 cans. I needed more ear room than stock pads provided. The 2000s are bigger than your WS99s (86 mm), so the pads I got probably wouldn't fit. They also aren't thick like what you want, and I ended up stuffing some material under the lip to make them thicker. 

I ended up NOT getting circular pads, so the seal at the edges was poor. I was able to seal the edges into the groove on the outside of the cup with elastic hair bands, but that looked really bad. It took me a while to find o-rings that would do the trick, but it was worth the search: they are thicker than the hair bands, so they seal better, and they blend in -- the black looks like part of the cans.

If your phones are only 80mm, I would say:

- look for something that looks comfortable, but not as big as the HM5 pads. I hear Shure has some nice choices. Don't just fixate on round; oval pads have done the trick for me
- look for an o-ring approx. 15 mm smaller than the diameter of the cups. the o-ring I used was 3", and it's on the looser end of the range that would work on my phones (ideally I think it should have been a little smaller even on mine), so don't go that big if your phones are only 80 mm


----------



## Giogio

And you apply this ring on the outside of the pad, just to force it to seal?
  
 I was looking for some oval too, having this idea that if my pads are 800mm round I can find a 70mm + 90mm oval and when the 70mm was stretched the 90 would contract.
 But all ovals I find are super big, things like 90 x 110 (like the HM5).
  
 I have started writing questions in Amazon, you know, you can ask to the owners. Asking them to measure the pads 
 It worked but I did not find anything.
 Only the Kicker Cush and maybe maybe the Skullcandy...


----------



## killaHz

giogio said:


> *And you apply this ring on the outside of the pad, just to force it to seal?*
> 
> I was looking for some oval too, having this idea that if my pads are 800mm round I can find a 70mm + 90mm oval and when the 70mm was stretched the 90 would contract.
> But all ovals I find are super big, things like 90 x 110 (like the HM5).
> ...




Yes. Once the pad is tucked into the groove that runs around the outside of the cup, the o-ring is pulled tight right into that groove, and wedges the earpad up against the edge of the groove nice and snug.

I would look to see whether pads meant for the Sony MDR-V6 or 7506 (or the clones thereof) might have dimensions you can use. Something like this, that's marketed as extra deep, would perhaps be okay. But you might want to buy a cheap, cheap pair that's meant to fit 7506s, try them out with a rubber band or o-ring solution to see if the sealing works, and THEN get something more costly.


----------



## Giogio

oh, thanks, i wrote in another thread to ask the dimensions of those pads. Let's see.
  
 But I hope I can get the pads of the Cush, they seem perfect.
 But if I cannot find the earpads alone, I have to buy the whole headphone for just the pads..., which is a bit too much.


----------



## gcb0

anyone have any information on HD 428?
  
 it is the inside fit mecanism, and i measured the outter diameter as being 81mm x 101mm
  
 i could find official replacements on amazon, but the originals are a piece of crap. flake after a couple months and sound leak like nothing else! so i want one as far from the official as possible...


----------



## kenshinesca

ryanhart72 said:


> I picked up a pair of Pioneer SE-50's recently, purely for nostalgia. My dad had a pair and as a kid, I spent hundreds of hours listening to them. They arrived in perfect cosmetic condition and I put them on only to notice the ear pads were completely flat, my ears were touching the drivers and they sounded horrible. Based on this thread, I picked up some Brainwavz replacement pads in white. They were a pain to install, had to stretch them quite a bit but finally got them installed. Surprisingly, these 40+ year old cans sound pretty good! There is a bit of a veil there, but I hope it improves with use. I honestly don't these cans have ever been used. The white on white looks pretty cool to me.


 
  
  
 I have a pair of Pioneer SE-205's that some of that might fit the hm-5's  like you say the nostalgia factor is cool.


----------



## Zenbun

Anyone know which velor pads would fit the Creative Aurvana Live?


----------



## Giogio

zenbun said:


> Anyone know which velor pads would fit the Creative Aurvana Live?


 

 looks like the brainwavz hm5 should work. But I can tell you when you give me the dimensions of yours.


----------



## inthere

Omg, I'm dying to swap out the pads on my Audeze EL-8's but they're glued on. I have Alpha pads ready to go. Anyone have any tips on how to get EL-8 pads off without killing my EL-8?


----------



## MrMan

Is there any slanted pads that would fit beyerdynamic headphones that aren't oval on the inside. Audeze pads would be perfect if the inner part of it was circle and not a restrictive oval. Same can be said for the Denon 2000 pads.


----------



## PETEREK

TH600 pads would work.


----------



## addicted2karma

Anyone know of any bigger pads for JBL Bassline's? The original ones are just a tad small for my ears and press on the top-tip and bottom ear-lobe. I'm new to the headphone game, and all I've been finding are oval pads, whereas the JBL Bassline uses circular ones.


----------



## AstroBlack

Do happen to know if those pads can fit the Sennheiser momentum over ears?


----------



## AstroBlack

giogio said:


> looks like the brainwavz hm5 should work. But I can tell you when you give me the dimensions of yours.



Do you happen to know if those pads can fit on the sennheiser momentum over ears?


----------



## GREQ

astroblack said:


> giogio said:
> 
> 
> > looks like the brainwavz hm5 should work. But I can tell you when you give me the dimensions of yours.
> ...


 
 Those pads are way too big for the Momentum. 
 They're more often used on much larger headphones like Beyerdynamic DT770 or Fostex T50RP.


----------



## AstroBlack

greq said:


> Those pads are way too big for the Momentum.
> They're more often used on much larger headphones like Beyerdynamic DT770 or Fostex T50RP.


 
 Ok thanks for the response, do you know of any that do?


----------



## GREQ

I've had mine for over 2 years, and in that time I've never seen anyone post anything anywhere about alternative replacement pads, unfortunately.
 I would also be interested to know about alternatives, but I think it's limited to a fairly niche size and shape so I would imagine alternatives would have to be manufactured rather than sourced from another pre-existing model.


----------



## GREQ

astroblack said:


> > Ok thanks for the response, do you know of any that do?


 
 Check this out - 
 http://www.ebay.de/itm/Earpads-Pads-Cushions-for-Sennheiser-Momentum-over-Ear-Headphones-/161733174751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&var=&hash=item6b4473c71d
  
 By the looks, they're a tad smaller than stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but they're made to fit.


----------



## labrat




----------



## HawaiiR

This is a long shot, but wondering if anyone knows of a good set of pads that could work for the Meze 88 cans. I recently dug mine out of storage to replace the drivers, and noticed that one of the pads is basically falling apart. Wanted to replace the stock pads with a set that would accentuate the lower frequencies and tame the higher frequencies. Bass is way too thin, and highs too bright after the driver replacement. 

@Punnisher made some good suggestions which I'm going to implement. Just curious if anyone on here has personally had experience with aftermarket pads for the Meze 88's.


----------



## MrMan

hawaiir said:


> This is a long shot, but wondering if anyone knows of a good set of pads that could work for the Meze 88 cans. I recently dug mine out of storage to replace the drivers, and noticed that one of the pads is basically falling apart. Wanted to replace the stock pads with a set that would accentuate the lower frequencies and tame the higher frequencies. Bass is way too thin, and highs too bright after the driver replacement.
> 
> @Punnisher made some good suggestions which I'm going to implement. Just curious if anyone on here has personally had experience with aftermarket pads for the Meze 88's.


 
  
 The stock pads look terrible on the 88.
  

  
 They remind me alot of the Audio Technica es9's.
  

  
 Those pads might fit


----------



## ksio89

Beyerdynamic DT770/880/990 and several BD pads (official and generic ones sold in ebay/Ali) all fit perfectly on Philips SHL3300, whose stock pads are on-the-ear and very unconfortable.


----------



## DoppenShloppen

Does anyone know of any pads that fit the panasonic rp-htx7? My sisters pair is beginning to need new pads.


----------



## DooberKnob

Are the HM5 earpads different from the NVX earpads?
  
 I owned a pair of NVX earpads and I found them too squishy, which created a suction/plunger type effect on my head. I was wondering if the hm5s have the same problem.


----------



## PETEREK

dooberknob said:


> Are the HM5 earpads different from the NVX earpads?
> 
> I owned a pair of NVX earpads and I found them too squishy, which created a suction/plunger type effect on my head. I was wondering if the hm5s have the same problem.


 
 It's not the ear pads that make it a "plunger", it's the open-ness or closed-ness (?) of your headphones. If your ears feel like they're being plunged, they're doing a damn good job. Pleather pads are meant to seal well against your head and keep any sound waves from getting out. If you are wanting something unlike that, you should look at the HM5 *VELOUR* pads, which are meant to have air pass through them and not make a complete seal.


----------



## MartinE

Hi,
      Does anyone know if there are replacement magnetic ear pads for the B&W P7.They sound amazing but I find the ear pads a bit too firm. I would love to buy some nice thick soft memory foam ear pads if there is anyone selling them.This would be the icing on the cake for me.
  
 Martin,


----------



## Toothless

Kingston HyperX Cloud/Takstar HI 2050/Technical Pro HPT990 velour ear pads, despite being oval shape, will fit Beyerdynamic DT series just fine with a bit of stretching. They affect the sound to some degrees though, this is what I conclude after trying them on my DT880: soundstage is noticeably smaller, all ranges are more pronounced, bass gets very tight, and at times even sounds metallic. Treble is now on a Grado level, which is well extended but might be too much with bad mastered records.

 Also, a personal advice for Grado owners: Never ever buy the Ear Zonk leatherette ear pads. They transform my Grado SR325is into a Beats: muddy mid and treble, way boosted and loose bass.


----------



## ChesterYonany

is there a set of pads for the Philips X2?
 the original pads arent soft enough for me


----------



## phobo

Any ideas for decent alternatives for the ATH-A900 ear pads? Mine have torn crazily. From searching other posts around this forum it seems W5000 fits (but its like $100) and A1000. I have read a couple people mention hifiman do they make earpads that fit this model? if so is there a specific model number of ear pad i should look for or will all hifiman branded ones fit?


----------



## razorblader

I've read just yesterday that someone tried the HM5 pads on the X2 and they apparently fit and they are a bit deeper it seems.
 There is also an angled version of the HM5 pads which don't make much sense on the X2 though.
  
 Sound is very similar, the guy liked the original pads a little bit better though soundwise it seems.


----------



## MrMan

I got a unique project going. This is my VOIP headset with custom ad700 drivers. I'm trying to find a pair of pads for them. I have Grado S60 pads right now because i knew they'd fit. Any thoughts of another pad that might fit ?


----------



## PoochZag

I want to confirm that I was able to get the standard Hifiman velour pads onto my audio technica ath-ad500x. It was a little bit of a struggle to get them on, but now that I'm done they fit nicely. 

This implies that any hifiman pad should work for the whole AD series


----------



## MrMan

poochzag said:


> I want to confirm that I was able to get the standard Hifiman velour pads onto my audio technica ath-ad500x. It was a little bit of a struggle to get them on, but now that I'm done they fit nicely.
> 
> This implies that any hifiman pad should work for the whole AD series


 
  
 Be careful. Some of hifiman glues their plastic circle adapter to the pad. If you remove the adapter it will cause the pad to fall apart.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/754207/hifiman-focus-pads-durability-concerns


----------



## PoochZag

Oh okay, thank you for pointing that out.  Both sets of the standard Hifiman pleathers and velours I've owned had removable rings, didn't know they glued them on some of them now.


----------



## MrMan

poochzag said:


> Oh okay, thank you for pointing that out.  Both sets of the standard Hifiman pleathers and velours I've owned had removable rings, didn't know they glued them on some of them now.


 
  
 It appears that was the "first batch" that they glued. So I don't know if they later decided not too. If you buy a pair and its glued it looks like they will replace it for you.


----------



## FiJAAS

Does anybody know if the HM5 pads would fit on the AKG K240 Semi Open Headphone?


----------



## PETEREK

fijaas said:


> Does anybody know if the HM5 pads would fit on the AKG K240 Semi Open Headphone?



Can you measure the diameter of the AKG's pad attachment area? The HM5 will work with headphones who have a 3.5"-4" pad attachment area.


----------



## FiJAAS

peterek said:


> Can you measure the diameter of the AKG's pad attachment area? The HM5 will work with headphones who have a 3.5"-4" pad attachment area.




I couldn't find the measurements and I haven't ordered the AKG K240 but I did find some answers on Amazon about the HM5 pad and AKG brand if it helps.

Q: Will These Replacement EarPad Fit the AKG K545?

A: Yes they will. I'm using these on my K545's now
Amazon Customer | 10 months ago


Q: Does anyone know if these will work with AKG K240?

A: I cannot be sure if this would fit.
If the stock Earpads of the AKG K240 match the dimensions of the HM5 earpads or the stock pads of AKG 701 Q701, then these would fit.
The Brainwavz HM5 Earpad's Dimensions are 110/90*75/65*28mm


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

fijaas said:


> I couldn't find the measurements and I haven't ordered the AKG K240 but I did find some answers on Amazon about the HM5 pad and AKG brand if it helps.
> 
> Q: Will These Replacement EarPad Fit the AKG K545?
> 
> ...


the HM5 pads fit the k240 with some stretching. I thought they didn't just because of the size, but after seeing a post on reddit, I tried it. On the Sextett, I don't like the sound as much as stock, but the comfort is also vastly improved. Dunno what they sound like on the studio though. Dont have em anymore.


----------



## FiJAAS

dischorddubstep said:


> the HM5 pads fit the k240 with some stretching. I thought they didn't just because of the size, but after seeing a post on reddit, I tried it. On the Sextett, I don't like the sound as much as stock, but the comfort is also vastly improved. Dunno what they sound like on the studio though. Dont have em anymore.




Thanks! I'll give it a try


----------



## MrOldboy

OK, after reading a few threads I want to try out the Brainwavs replacement pads for my DT770s. I am confused though as to which one to order as there seems to be more than once size available.
  
 I'll cite this review http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/RZUNPW7JMRLO6/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MFDT894
  
 For anyone who has maybe tried both the "thick" red in that review and "thinner" black can you comment on the comfort of each. Mainly the ear space and how large the opening is.
  
 Does anyone know which size is which on amazon? Seen a few reviews where they received a size different than what they thought.


----------



## Luckbad

At one point, there were black HM5 pads that were not as thick. I've purchased two sets (at the same link you posted) in the past few months and both have been thick.
  
 They are super comfortable.
  
 That said, do you want pleather or velour for the 770s? All but the 32 Ohm 770s come with velour, not pleather. Pleather will give you a little better isolation, more bass, and potentially cloudy bleed into the mids. Velour will change the sound minimally from stock. They also have Hybrids that are pleather outside, perforated pleather inside, and velour where it touches you. It's basically halfway between the two in sound changes as well.
  
 I have all of the variants of the HM5 pads except the angled velour. All (but the angled pads) are +/- 1-2mm in all measurements.


----------



## MrOldboy

luckbad said:


> At one point, there were black HM5 pads that were not as thick. I've purchased two sets (at the same link you posted) in the past few months and both have been thick.
> 
> They are super comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. For me I am willing to sacrifice audio quality or a change in the audio for comfort and feel I may prefer the pleather ones. I am probably going to order the pleather ones to try those out since mine are velour. I have other headphones that I can use them on if I decide I want the velour ones for my DT770.
  
 For the thick ones that you have how does the ear hole/ear space compare to the stock DT770s? I'm expecting the ones I order now to be the thick ones.
  
 Also do you have any color variants? If so how do they look on the DT770?


----------



## Luckbad

*Inner Height*
 HM5: 70mm
 770: 58mm
  
*Inner Width*
 HM5: 50mm
 770: 58mm
  
*Inner Depth*
 HM5: 30mm
 770: 22mm


----------



## MrOldboy

luckbad said:


> *Inner Height*
> HM5: 70mm
> 770: 58mm
> 
> ...


 
 Is this on or off the 770?


----------



## Luckbad

Off. It stretches a few mm wider and a few mm shorter when on.


----------



## MrOldboy

luckbad said:


> Off. It stretches a few mm wider and a few mm shorter when on.


 
 OK thanks. From other posts it seems like it still retains some of its oval shape when on. I'll just order one and see which one I get. I have only seem pictures of the thin one in black so I might order a colored one to make sure I get that one. Since the height is larger than the DT770 pads I think I'll be fine with the "thick" pads.
  
 Trying to find some pictures of DT770s or at least grey colored headphones with different colors on. Seems the popular ones are dark red, brown and black.


----------



## DoppenShloppen

luckbad said:


> At one point, there were black HM5 pads that were not as thick. I've purchased two sets (at the same link you posted) in the past few months and both have been thick.
> 
> They are super comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
 What are you using the angled pleathers on and would you recommend them? I'm planning to get a pair for my Soundmagic hp150's.


----------



## Luckbad

I'm not using the angled pleather HM5 pads on anything right now. I have Lawton angle pads that I replaced them with.


----------



## ggibby

I was wondering if these were worth trying...
  
 "*King Size DIY Bass Plus Ear Pads Cushion For Grado SR RS PS MS Series Headphone"*
 http://ebay.to/1L7lnb6
  

  
 They look like HUGE on-ear donuts. Might stick with my Ear Zonk G bowls...
  
  
 -G


----------



## stevenswall

Audio Technica AD900 with Brainwavez HM5 Hybrid Pads Black PU/Velour: They fit after 20 minutes of struggle to get them one, but so far feel wonderful.


----------



## MrMan

Is anyone on head-fi doing custom pads ?


----------



## Vesperaudio

Pm me  with model, see what we can do.


----------



## ericj

Those look like Sony MDR-XB700 pads. 

Very comfortable on my Fostex T30.


----------



## edges7z

Recently got some Mad Dogs with the alpha pads
  
 Very comfortable but holy crap maybe I have massive ears- I can't have my ears "floating" in there, there's always the top or bottom part of the pad touching my ears :0
 Anyone know comfy MASSIVE pads for Mad Dogs and dudes with massive ears?


----------



## MrMan

edges7z said:


> Recently got some Mad Dogs with the alpha pads
> 
> Very comfortable but holy crap maybe I have massive ears- I can't have my ears "floating" in there, there's always the top or bottom part of the pad touching my ears :0
> Anyone know comfy MASSIVE pads for Mad Dogs and dudes with massive ears?


 
  
 Maybe brainwavz tilted pads ?
  
http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Angled-Memory-Foam-Earpad/dp/B00ZY8PGJI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449769670&sr=8-1&keywords=brainwavz+pads
  
 I know the pads will fit but I think its a little challenge at first to get them on.


----------



## dmbr

Confession:

I almost wish the HD800 earpads weren't so immaculately comfortable so I'd have some reason to upgrade/mod them.

Talk about First-World problems :b


----------



## MrMan

dmbr said:


> Confession:
> 
> I almost wish the HD800 earpads weren't so immaculately comfortable so I'd have some reason to upgrade/mod them.
> 
> Talk about First-World problems :b


 
  
 You think the hd800 pads are comfortable? I've tried worn in and brand new and they are just too thin. For me the design of the HD800 is comfortable but not the pads. I'm currently in the works to get a custom par made for the hd800s.


----------



## dmbr

mrman said:


> You think the hd800 pads are comfortable? I've tried worn in and brand new and they are just too thin. For me the design of the HD800 is comfortable but not the pads. I'm currently in the works to get a custom par made for the hd800s.


 I often forget I'm wearing them and keep them on when there's no sound to be played.

Different head/ear sizes/shapes, I suppose. Have fun tweaking! I'm perversely jealous xD


----------



## MrMan

dmbr said:


> I often forget I'm wearing them and keep them on when there's no sound to be played.
> 
> Different head/ear sizes/shapes, I suppose. Have fun tweaking! I'm perversely jealous xD


 
  
 I really enjoyed the pads on the HE-1000. I'm trying to mimic that for the hd800s.


----------



## Lorspeaker

edges7z said:


> Recently got some Mad Dogs with the alpha pads
> 
> Very comfortable but holy crap maybe I have massive ears- I can't have my ears "floating" in there, there's always the top or bottom part of the pad touching my ears :0
> Anyone know comfy MASSIVE pads for Mad Dogs and dudes with massive ears?


 
  
  
 http://www.zmfheadphones.com/order-the-zmf/zmf-pads-pre-order-discount
  
 not sure if these might work....u might want to email the store.
  
 i know the alphapads are kinda small in its internal opening.


----------



## Arty McGhee

i'm listening  my he-400i  with the alpha pads sound and comfort much improvement
 they need to be rotated so your ears fit right


----------



## Giogio

purpleangel said:


> Ok, decided to start up a thread dedicated to ear pads, a clearing house of information about ear pads and posting questions about ear pads.
> I'll try to update this first post with listings of headphones and what ear pads (exact model name and product ID number) are known to work with (fit) on to that given model of headphone.


 

 Hmmm, didn't work out?
 I know, it's time consuming. I also could not complete my huge comparison yet, in one year.
  
 Anyway, still a nice idea.
  
 I wanted to say to everybody that there are new Brainwavz HM5 options available.
 I suppose many of you know them, because they are one of the most used "universal" replacement pads.
 There only were two models, leatherette and velour, which affected the sound differently.
 Now there is a hybrid 3 materials version, with leatherette outside, velour above (on contact with the skin) and perforated leatherette inside (which should solve the problem of slight muddiness and boominess of the full leatherette model).
 They also produce a full leatherette angled model now.
  
 Enjoy.


----------



## GrooveRite

I just recently bought the Sony MDR-1ABT and the stock pads burn up my ears after about an hour of listening. Anyone know which pads would offer better relief?


----------



## Giogio

Sorry I do not have tried those. You may want to ask @goody to let you know if the brainwavz HM5 fit on the 1ABT, he is probably going to buy them for the ATH-WS99BT but he also has the 1ABT.
  
 I wanted to let you guys know: the new HM5 hybrid is cool, the velour on the top feels nice on the skin, and leatherette outside is nice to see, but the perforated leatherette absorbs bass and mids. Therefore the sound is brighter. More or less as the full velour ones.
 I also have the impression that they increase the sibilance of some highs around 5-6k.
 This happens a bit also with the leatherette anyway.
  
 The new angled leatherette are the ones which, at least on my ATH-WS99BT, respect the sound the most.
 They slightly increase the bass, do not alter mids noticeably, and do not do much on the highs.
 The soundstage is improved and there is less to non boominess/muddiness on the bass/low-mids, which is the case with the flat leatherette (although not so much either).
 They have a different internal opening, more elliptic, so, better for long ears than for bright ears.
 Due to the angled form they at same time manage to come closer to the ears and to host even more protruding ears than the flat version. I have noticed this on my ears , and on the sound too, because the impactful sound of the ATH was not diminished like it is a bit with the flat version.
  
 That is.
 I suppose you should order the 3 or even 4 (full velour) and try and decide. Refund policy works, they are reliable.


----------



## gouravr

I have a Sennheiser HD449 and need a new pair of earpads, can anyone recommend a memory foam earpad for these?


----------



## kid vic

Has anyone bought these or similar. Plan to use with my K340's
  
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131534757354?rmvSB=true


----------



## GREQ

kid vic said:


> Has anyone bought these or similar. Plan to use with my K340's
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131534757354?rmvSB=true


 
 Yes - I actually have a set of pads just like these I used on a K340 when I had one.
  
 Soundstage feels a bit bigger, but the extra distance between the driver and the ears scoops out the midrange somewhat.
 Treble and bass are both accentuated by these ear pads.
  
 I found that using original K340 pads (should be identical to K250 or Realistic Pro 50 pads) was the best sounding, more balanced FR overall IIRC.
 My Realistic Pro 50 is in fabulous condition, so I was able to try out the K340 with the Pro 50's almost fresh pads and compared it with the cheap Beyer style pads.


----------



## kid vic

greq said:


> Yes - I actually have a set of pads just like these I used on a K340 when I had one.
> 
> Soundstage feels a bit bigger, but the extra distance between the driver and the ears scoops out the midrange somewhat.
> Treble and bass are both accentuated by these ear pads.
> ...


 
 cool thanks for that!


----------



## thekorsen

Anyone know of a good earpad than can improve bass impact and tame treble without negatively affecting mids and still being comfortable?
  
 From my brief research, I'm thinking the qualities that would do this would be a pleather/leather cushon, a not-so-stiff filling, a hard (plastic?) layer on the driver facing side, a oval shaped opening, and short distance from the ears to the drivers. They'd be replacing my TH-X00s stock pads, which sound great but give me sore ears after a hour or so of use. I was leaning towards alpha pads before I read that they tend to lower bass impact due to their increased distance from the driver, which wasn't the direction I wanted to take in tuning these.


----------



## Giogio

thekorsen said:


> Anyone know of a good earpad than can improve bass impact and tame treble without negatively affecting mids and still being comfortable?
> 
> From my brief research, I'm thinking the qualities that would do this would be a pleather/leather cushon, a not-so-stiff filling, a hard (plastic?) layer on the driver facing side, a oval shaped opening, and short distance from the ears to the drivers. They'd be replacing my TH-X00s stock pads, which sound great but give me sore ears after a hour or so of use. I was leaning towards alpha pads before I read that they tend to lower bass impact due to their increased distance from the driver, which wasn't the direction I wanted to take in tuning these.


 

 It depends also on which part of the bass you want to increase/preserve.
 In my experience with the ATH-WS99BT, which came with thin stock pads, and which I have upgraded with thicker Brainwavz HM5 pads, the bass with the HM5 improved in the rumble although it has lost a bit of punch impact due to the distance. A bit of boominess was added too.
 This was solved with the next generation of HM5 which are angled. By being angled they can at same time get closer to the ear duct, and avoid that the ears touch the drivers (a problem on the ATH due to the driver having a very pronounced curve).
 The result is a win in all aspects: preserved impact, presence and punch, no boominess, no muddiness, no sibilance, improvement in bass and soundstage.
  
 Dimensions of your drivers?


----------



## thekorsen

giogio said:


> It depends also on which part of the bass you want to increase/preserve.
> In my experience with the ATH-WS99BT, which came with thin stock pads, and which I have upgraded with thicker Brainwavz HM5 pads, the bass with the HM5 improved in the rumble although it has lost a bit of punch impact due to the distance. A bit of boominess was added too.
> This was solved with the next generation of HM5 which are angled. By being angled they can at same time get closer to the ear duct, and avoid that the ears touch the drivers (a problem on the ATH due to the driver having a very pronounced curve).
> The result is a win in all aspects: preserved impact, presence and punch, no boominess, no muddiness, no sibilance, improvement in bass and soundstage.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the response. Heh, I'm actually trying to sell off my flat HM5 pleather and hybrids right now. They just stole too much impact and make the treble a touch too sibilant for me. I suspect the treble bit is because the stock pads were specifically picked to tune the traditionally treble heavy style driver Fostex is known for.
  
 I didn't know that the angled pads solved the ear distance problem, but it makes a lot of sense. Still, that'll leave the issue of untamed treble, but maybe I could play with my suitemate's 3D printer to make some insertable discs to possibly get the same affect as the stock pads.
  
 The driver is 50 mm.


----------



## Giogio

> Originally Posted by *thekorsen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still, that'll leave the issue of untamed treble
> 
> The driver is 50 mm.


 
 I am not sure. I have noticed less to none boost in the trebles (which in my ATH typically was a sibilance on the 6-8k) with the angled. You may want to try them.
  
 I meant the dimensions of the outer part, to understand if the HM5 would fit, but if you have them already, they fit. So, I would give the angled a try.


----------



## thekorsen

giogio said:


> I am not sure. I have noticed less to none boost in the trebles (which in my ATH typically was a sibilance on the 6-8k) with the angled. You may want to try them.
> 
> I meant the dimensions of the outer part, to understand if the HM5 would fit, but if you have them already, they fit. So, I would give the angled a try.


 
 Sounds like I'll be giving them a try then. I did hear in the X00 thread that the angled can be more of a struggle to get on the mounting ring than the non angled, but I'm sure I can finesse them on. I'll also have the stock pads for comparison so I'll report my findings back back after I get them.


----------



## Giogio

thekorsen said:


> Sounds like I'll be giving them a try then. I did hear in the X00 thread that the angled can be more of a struggle to get on the mounting ring than the non angled, but I'm sure I can finesse them on. I'll also have the stock pads for comparison so I'll report my findings back back after I get them.


 

 great, glad i helped


----------



## Lorspeaker

thekorsen said:


> Sounds like I'll be giving them a try then. I did hear in the X00 thread that the angled can be more of a struggle to get on the mounting ring than the non angled, but I'm sure I can finesse them on. I'll also have the stock pads for comparison so I'll report my findings back back after I get them.


 
  
  
 http://www.lawtonaudio.com/denonanglepads.html
  
 have u explored these...?  i havent tried them b4


----------



## Giogio

lorspeaker said:


> i havent tried them b4


 
 "b4" means, that now you have?
  
 Anyway you should stop using these avatars, they are distracting me.
  
 EDIT: 109$ for a pair of Earpads? They better sound MUCH better than the 18$ HM5.
 Anyway, real leather, I am out. Not my thing. Morally and ecologically against my principles.


----------



## Charliemotta

lorspeaker said:


> thekorsen said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like I'll be giving them a try then. I did hear in the X00 thread that the angled can be more of a struggle to get on the mounting ring than the non angled, but I'm sure I can finesse them on. I'll also have the stock pads for comparison so I'll report my findings back back after I get them.
> ...


 
 I just bought the Yamaha MT220. I thought they sounded meh. I put a set of HM5 Angled pads on and the difference in SQ was amazing.  Almost sent the MT220's back. Pads make all the difference.  I have some Alpha Dog pads I might experiment with too.


----------



## GrooveRite

giogio said:


> EDIT: 109$ for a pair of Earpads? They better sound MUCH better than the 18$ HM5.


 
  
 They better massage and air condition my ears for that much!! lol


----------



## thekorsen

lorspeaker said:


> http://www.lawtonaudio.com/denonanglepads.html
> 
> have u explored these...?  i havent tried them b4


 
 The consensus from the X00 forum was that the lawtons didn't do this headphone any favors. For $104, I don't really want to try to prove them wrong either. =P


----------



## Wilashort

giogio said:


> Anyway, real leather, I am out. Not my thing. Morally and ecologically against my principles.


 
 I agree with you with that. I prefer faux leather and velour over real leather in my headphones and earpads for the same reason that you


----------



## MiChAeLoKGB

Hi,
  
 I bought ATH-T500 to use while at work, but their ear pads are way too small (shallow) for my ears and they just wont fit in them. The more I wear those headphones, the more my ears hurt.
  
 I am trying to find bigger ear pads that would fit them. I was told that pads from ATH-TAD500 will fit and are bigger, but they cost almost 40$ (that's little less than half of the price I spent on ATH-T500)...
 Any ideas on ear pads that will fit ATH-T500, are bigger and do not cost over 30$ (ideally less than 20$)? I found ATH-TAD500 pads on eBuy for 25$, but shipping is another 13$, so I say nope to that...
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Giogio

michaelokgb said:


> Any ideas on ear pads that will fit ATH-T500,


 
 It is generally a good idea, when posting in this thread, informing of the dimensions of your earpads: outer and inner diameter, thickness, and how large is the sleeve on the back (the circle which goes in the slot of the drivers. It generally is between 0.5 and 1 cm all around).


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone try Dekoni pads?

http://dekoniaudio.com


----------



## MiChAeLoKGB

giogio said:


> It is generally a good idea, when posting in this thread, informing of the dimensions of your earpads: outer and inner diameter, thickness, and how large is the sleeve on the back (the circle which goes in the slot of the drivers. It generally is between 0.5 and 1 cm all around).


 
 Well, I have them at work and I kinda forgot to take the ear pad home so I could do the measurements. I'll try to post them on monday.


----------



## GREQ

allanmarcus said:


> Anyone try Dekoni pads?
> 
> http://dekoniaudio.com


 
 Doesn't seem like anything worth touching IMO.
 Looks mostly like the same quality as the ones on HK ebay, but as seriously inflated prices.
  
 Also leather pads for DT770/880/990? is that a joke? I hope it's a joke.... it's just a bad idea for the sound. 
 Also the faux leather pads for the beyers have no venting ... those will also sound pretty terrible on any beyer.


----------



## Allanmarcus

greq said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone try Dekoni pads?
> ...


 

 thanks. Actually, I've tried AlphaPads and J$ pads on the 770 with very good sound. I just prefer the velours. Leather on the 990 destroys the sound, so I agree there.


----------



## GREQ

allanmarcus said:


> Actually, I've tried AlphaPads and J$ pads on the 770 with very good sound


 
 Good to know.
 Would be nice to have a big spreadsheet or list showing which pads are good on which headphones.
 It's often too laborious to trawl through hundreds of thread pages just to find information such as this.


----------



## Allanmarcus

greq said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I've tried AlphaPads and J$ pads on the 770 with very good sound
> ...




I'm generalizing here, but I think most leather pads will sound good on closed cans, but will restrict the sound on open cans. The exception is when the manufacture has tuned the headphones for leather pads. Open headphones generally need breathable pads. "closed" leather pads on open cans commonly cause the sound to seem muffled.


----------



## GREQ

allanmarcus said:


> .
> I'm generalizing here, but I think most leather pads will sound good on closed cans, but will restrict the sound on open cans. The exception is when the manufacture has tuned the headphones for letter pads. Open headphones generally need breathable pads. "closed" leather pads on open cans commonly cause the sound to seem muffled.


 
 I think this is mostly true for dynamics, but the rules for planars can be quite different.
 I find that leathers can be quite good for open back planars too.


----------



## Montecristo

To be honest, I believe ear pads have much more of a sound difference than replacing cables.


----------



## Giogio

montecristo said:


> To be honest, I believe ear pads have much more of a sound difference than replacing cables.


 

 You mean they have, or they have not, a sound difference?


----------



## GREQ

giogio said:


> montecristo said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I believe ear pads have much more of a sound difference than replacing cables.
> ...


 
 The sentence means:
 Changing the ear pads has a much larger affect on the sound than changing cables.
  
 Ear pads = big change in sound
 Cables = little/no change in sound


----------



## MiChAeLoKGB

giogio said:


> It is generally a good idea, when posting in this thread, informing of the dimensions of your earpads: outer and inner diameter, thickness, and how large is the sleeve on the back (the circle which goes in the slot of the drivers. It generally is between 0.5 and 1 cm all around).


 
 So, I finally took them home and did some measuring.
  
 Sleeve on the back is about 0.4 - 0.5cm all around, and ear pads are 10x11x2.7 cm (WxHxD).
 The depth is similar to ones on my Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME, but the Sennheiser ones are extremely comfy, this ones just make my head hurt.


----------



## Giogio

michaelokgb said:


> So, I finally took them home and did some measuring.
> 
> Sleeve on the back is about 0.4 - 0.5cm all around, and ear pads are 10x11x2.7 cm (WxHxD).
> The depth is similar to ones on my Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME, but the Sennheiser ones are extremely comfy, this ones just make my head hurt.


 

 Seems to me like the Brainwavz HM5 should fit.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/639510/the-ear-pads-thread/510#post_12243178
  
 I suggest you buying all four versions (velour, leatherette, angled leatherette, and hybrid 3 materials) because they have slightly different measures and affect the sound differently, so I have no idea (nor can you without trying) which one would respect or compensate better the signature of your headphones. The dimensions are +or- those you gave.
 You can order them either directly from MP4 Nation or from their offers in Amazon. Check both, sometimes prices are better in one or in the other place.
 Either way you can return them if not pleased.


----------



## MiChAeLoKGB

So basically you are telling me to buy 5 ear pads instead of one 
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ZY8PGJI/
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ZGFVEUE/
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ZGGG3KY/
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MFDT894/
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MFDX4YO/
  
 Together it would be £80.20 which is 104.60€ which is *more than I paid for ATH-T500*...
  
  
_Lets do some fact checking and try to narrow the list:_
 They're all smaller/narrower (W) than the original ear pads by 1 cm, except angled ones, which are 2 cm smaller.
 So I can eliminate angled pads, which leaves us with 3 pads for £41.50 _(54.10€)_, which is about 55% of what I paid for ATH-T500.
  
_Ok, now we are stuck and I can't really pick any of them, so lets do some basic math:_
 With shipping it would be £47.06 _(64,24€)_, which is actually about 65% of what I paid for the headphones...
 I am willing to pay about 30-35€ with shipping, not much more, at least not for headphones I am using at work.
  
 So, we have one mighty quest to pick one of the choices:
*1)* velour
*2)* leatherette
*3)* velour & leatherette
*4)* hybrid
  
 Which one will it be? I have no bloody idea... At home I am using Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME, which are velour with open back and they are really comfy, but IDK what will velour do to the sound of ATH-T500.
  
  
 Somebody, help? Thanks.


----------



## Giogio

michaelokgb said:


> So basically you are telling me to buy 5 ear pads instead of one


 
 You misunderstood.
 I tell you to buy them all, yes, but just so that you can try them and choose the ONE pair which is more comfortable to you and sounds better with your headphones.
 The other 4 (I did not see the angled velour, thanks for the info) you will send them back.
 I did it. They are very serious and you will immediately receive your money back.


----------



## MiChAeLoKGB

Well, problem is, I am not from UK or USA, so shipping takes some time and I would also loose like 20€ just on shipping...
 Taking all products to test them is good thing to do only when you are taking them from local store, not when its from other country, where shipping takes 8 days...


----------



## thekorsen

Got the Angled HM5s...and I'm not liking it on my X00s. Less impact than the non angled HM5s (which had less impact than the stock pads on my th-x00) but the treble is slightly more bearable...but still not as tame as the stock pads. I will be returning these....wish I could return my non angled HM5s but I completely ruined the lip since I jumped the gun on cutting them up to slide on and off more easily.
  
 *sighs* I guess an earpad that does what the stock pads do in a more comfortable package just doesn't exist.


----------



## EasyE

I'm not seeing anything in this thread about the MSR7.  
  
 I bought a pair about 3 weeks ago and love the sound.  Unfortunately for me, my ears stick out really far, and the driver rubs on my anti-helix, which gets really uncomfortable after a while.  
  
 So I'm looking for a set of replacement pads and as far as I can tell, my options are as follows:
  

HM5 pads (many varieties)
ZMF pads (cow hide/lamb hide/pleather)
Mr. Speakers Alpha pads
Shure pads (various models)
  
 From what I've read, nearly everyone who's tried the HM5 pads says they alter the sound very negatively, so even though they're cheap and I can return them to Amazon, it doesn't sound like it's worth the trouble.
  
 The ZMF and Mr. Speakers options look like good quality, but I'm reading very different things about how the sound signature is altered.  Some say they give the HPs way more bass, others say they kill the bass b/c they are moving the drivers away from your head.  I really don't know what to think.  And to top if off, neither vendor allows returns on their replacement earpads, and they are $50-60 per set.  So I'm hesitant to try them just for kicks.
  
*The Shure's look like my last option, and since they're available from Amazon I can at least return them.  However from a previous post in this thread, I think they're basically the same size as the ones that are currently on my MSR7s, which means they won't help get my ear off the driver unless the foam is a little bit more firm (so they compress less).*
  
*Help?*
  
 -Eric


----------



## Punnisher

I will often use a bit of closed-cell foam (found in packaging materials, for example) and make a 1/4" ring spacer for pads. I have done this for Shure pads and a bunch of others.
  
 This will help space the pad further away from the driver, but might not eliminate touching entirely depending on your ear shape. At the very least it will minimize the pressure.
  
 I think closed cell is better for this application because it doesn't get flattened and won't absorb sound, that way the sound signature stays the same.


----------



## EasyE

Yea, right now I've got a couple of cotton balls shoved in the back of the cup attempting to do the same thing, but it's not super effective.  After a while it sort of smashes down again.
  
 It did seem to make the bass stand out a little bit more though.


----------



## Vesperaudio

We can handcraft earpads for your headphones. You can customize most dimensions. PM me if you need a quote.


----------



## EasyE

vesperaudio said:


> We can handcraft earpads for your headphones. You can customize most dimensions. PM me if you need a quote.


 
  
 PM sent.


----------



## hifinoob005

Hello everyone,
  
 I have a pair of modified headphones with gel pads added (link), however in the last couple of months they have begun to loose their original shape.
 Is there anything I can do to get them back to the original shape?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Lorspeaker

Strap the headfone withthe mangled gelpads over a rugbyball???


----------



## killz4gold

Afer two weeks with AKG K240 Studio, got tired of stock pleather pads.
 As I assumed velour pads will limit bass on this headphones I went for those:
 Beyerdynamics Custom One Pro pads:
 https://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-709417-Ohrpolster-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-schwarz/dp/B00DUE9M0M?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
 They do increase distance slightly as now have to use bit more volume on the amp. 
  
 installed:
 http://i.imgur.com/q0Vf0u7.jpg
  
 Difference in comfort is enormous. As they are really soft not like the stock stiff ones.
 Will try some velour in the future, maybe hifiman ones.


----------



## Mad Max

lorspeaker said:


> Strap the headfone withthe mangled gelpads over a rugbyball???


 
  
 Which will also flatten them out more.


----------



## AtrafCreez

I want to start a revolution in headphones :
 If you are lucky, you'll get to be my age.....
 The average human body stops most development by age 18, 19, 20.
 The Nose and EARS continue to grow.

 If you  barely fit your ears into the cans, what about and old Geezer such is I?????
 I have 3 Sennheiser over ears.  
 My right ear must be larger (maybe the left didn't grow as much?).
 So I have a snug fit , or maybe even since i can't see inside the cup it could be that the top of the ear folds a bit?
 Any ideas?  Sennheiser has replacements but they are the same as  the originals.
 I ordered LOL Sennheiser relacement pads from China for extremely cheap but they were no more than generic tiny pads !


----------



## GREQ

atrafcreez said:


> I have 3 Sennheiser over ears.
> My right ear must be larger (maybe the left didn't grow as much?).
> So I have a snug fit , or maybe even since i can't see inside the cup it could be that the top of the ear folds a bit?
> Any ideas?  Sennheiser has replacements but they are the same as  the originals.
> I ordered LOL Sennheiser relacement pads from China for extremely cheap but they were no more than generic tiny pads !


 
 Which model?


----------



## AtrafCreez

Do you mean which model headphones?
 Sennheiser RS 195  RS 180 and 350 Pro long gone.For the 350 I actually tried to make my own since the vynyl kept comming off and sticking to both ears.


----------



## Nachash

Anyone ever tried the aftermarket (aka ebay ones) pads on the K701?

  
 I've tried to compare them (one original in one ear, the other in the other ear while swapping the channel) and I can't discern a difference, my ears aren't that trained though. They come with a thinner ring probably to compensate for the size


----------



## Punnisher

nachash said:


> Anyone ever tried the aftermarket (aka ebay ones) pads on the K701?
> 
> 
> I've tried to compare them (one original in one ear, the other in the other ear while swapping the channel) and I can't discern a difference, my ears aren't that trained though. They come with a thinner ring probably to compensate for the size


 
  
 Are the ebay pads on the left or right? I have always wondered how they compared to the 701/702 angled pads.


----------



## Nachash

The right, the left are the original ones.
 I've used the right ones more, so they're slight thinner that what they used to be. While I used the original ones for like 4 hours in total.
  
 The chinese ones are angled and they have that AKG lock-on mechanism on the back


----------



## Drakthor

Anyone know of bigger earpads to the Beyerdynamic T90s as I have big ears and they are a bit too small or a place to get the t70 pads cause the earhole is just those 0.3cm bigger and I can't seem to find a place to get them


----------



## Drakthor

To anyone else here tried the brainwaz memory Brainwavz Replacement Memory Foam Earpads and it does wonders. They've basicly become and open ear Sennheiser Momentum. I think they sound amazing now. To anyone else entering this thread, they are half a centimeter higher the width is a centimeter smaller and it's about a centimeter thicker
 All in all a good decision


----------



## Punnisher

drakthor said:


> To anyone else here tried the brainwaz memory Brainwavz Replacement Memory Foam Earpads and it does wonders. They've basicly become and open ear Sennheiser Momentum. I think they sound amazing now. To anyone else entering this thread, they are half a centimeter higher the width is a centimeter smaller and it's about a centimeter thicker
> All in all a good decision


 
 I might have to try this. I have the leather and velour Brainwavz pads but haven't found any headphones they actually sound good on. Maybe they will work on my dt880.


----------



## Drakthor

You go ahead and do that, I am only talking about my experience. Sound is percieved differently by each individual so you might find it ****ty while I love it


----------



## Mad Max

drakthor said:


> To anyone else here tried the brainwaz memory Brainwavz Replacement Memory Foam Earpads and it does wonders. They've basicly become and open ear Sennheiser Momentum. I think they sound amazing now. To anyone else entering this thread, they are half a centimeter higher the width is a centimeter smaller and it's about a centimeter thicker
> All in all a good decision


 
  
 I tried that sometime back.  I felt that the detriment to the midrange, soundstage, and treble were unacceptable.
  
 You and I seem to have very different opinions on how the Senn Momentums sound, I've heard both the around-ear and on-ear (first gen), and I've kept the on-ear.  I certainly wouldn't describe HM5'd T90 as an "open-ear Momentum".


----------



## Drakthor

We might have different equipment aswell. I felt that too in the beginning but after a day or too It made me happy. But oh well to each their own I guess.
 Then again I am using the E5 dac/amp which colors the sound a bit so that might be why we have different opinions about that.


----------



## Mad Max

Anyone know the outer diameter of those Steelseries Siberia earpads?  I see some on aliexpress, I like the very wide ear opening, they could be real good upgrade pads for some headphones.


----------



## shuto77

nachash said:


> The right, the left are the original ones.
> I've used the right ones more, so they're slight thinner that what they used to be. While I used the original ones for like 4 hours in total.
> 
> The chinese ones are angled and they have that AKG lock-on mechanism on the back


 
  
 Hi--

 Are these considered the next-best thing to the stock AKG velour replacements, which run about $70USD?
  
 I'm thinking about trading for a used Q701, and I may want to replace the pads. 

 Thanks!


----------



## shuto77

punnisher said:


> I might have to try this. I have the leather and velour Brainwavz pads but haven't found any headphones they actually sound good on. Maybe they will work on my dt880.


 
  
 These worked great for me on the Beyerdynamic T70 (not the T70P, never tried those). It increased bass and isolation and slightly tamed the treble. I also thought it was good with the NAD Viso HP50, making it more comfortable and increasing soundstage.
  
 Even though they're cheap and super comfortable, everyone else I've heard from says they make most headphones sound worse. Definitely worth a try on the Beyers, however.


----------



## m st k

Anyone know of good replacement Earpads for the some mdr7509hd?


----------



## Mad Max

You could try your luck with Brainwavz HM5 pads; or buy Chinese copies of the Sony pads, but I haven't seen any that are that well made.  Then again, I haven't searched that hard.  I patched up my disintegrating 7509HD pads with plasti-dip.


----------



## m st k

mad max said:


> You could try your luck with Brainwavz HM5 pads; or buy Chinese copies of the Sony pads, but I haven't seen any that are that well made.  Then again, I haven't searched that hard.  I patched up my disintegrating 7509HD pads with plasti-dip.


Are they easy to put on, it would I have to go somewhere to get it done. Never done this before so I'm sorry if I sound ignorant


----------



## Mad Max

Hahaha, HM5s will fit.  It might be a bit of a stretch, but you can do it yourself, no worries.
 That's no guarantee that you may like the sound, but it is worth a try.


----------



## m st k

mad max said:


> Hahaha, HM5s will fit.  It might be a bit of a stretch, but you can do it yourself, no worries.
> That's no guarantee that you may like the sound, but it is worth a try.


Does the sound get compromised with replacement pads sometimes?? Right now all that's left is the sponge inside lol


----------



## Mad Max

It depends on the pads, headphone, and person in question.
 I feel that HM5 pads are a great upgrade for M50x, M40x, M30x, M20x, and K553, but I didn't like them one bit with T90 and have decided that they're not so great for K545.  There are a couple of guys that love those earpads on T90.  A bunch don't like them on M50x.
  
  
  
 Anyone ever seen earpads in the same proportions as the Brainwavz HM3 pads or 90mm circular, pleather pads with 60mm (or greater) ear openings?  HM3s are about 15mm thick, I'd like a thicker version.


----------



## Ozimandias

Hi
  
 I have the Yamaha HPH-MT7 and I would like to replace the ear pads but I don't know how to find the right dimensions of the original ear pads and what are the best replacements. I can spend 50€ or a bit more on them.
  
 Here I show you what my headphones look like:
  
 http://i.imgur.com/5cXwF4c.jpg
  
 http://i.imgur.com/9bkOiIY.jpg
  
 http://i.imgur.com/nMtoU0u.jpg
  
 The official Yamaha website does not show the ear pads dimensions http://yamahacommercialaudiosystems.com/product_detail.php?prodID=1169
  
 Please, can anybody help me find the right ear pads replacement for my headphones?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Mad Max

Judging by the first photo, it looks to be using typical 90mm (outer diameter) earpads.  Those are common on eBay, just avoid the wrinkly-looking variety.  The ear opening, may not be the same, though, and you may or may not like how that changes the sound.
 I recommend that you get a ruler and measure them.


----------



## Lorspeaker

Yamaha HPH-MT7, New Professional Studio Monitor Headphones
  
 u might want to check with the folks in this thread above.


----------



## Ozimandias

mad max said:


> Judging by the first photo, it looks to be using typical 90mm (outer diameter) earpads.  Those are common on eBay, just avoid the wrinkly-looking variety.  The ear opening, may not be the same, though, and you may or may not like how that changes the sound.
> I recommend that you get a ruler and measure them.


 
  
 Thank you, I will check with a ruler.
  
  


lorspeaker said:


> Yamaha HPH-MT7, New Professional Studio Monitor Headphones
> 
> u might want to check with the folks in this thread above.


 
  
 Thank you, I will ask there.


----------



## shuto77

What's the trick to getting the stock pads back onto the Beyerdynamic DT1770?


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone tried Alpha Pads with the Beyerdynamic DT-1770? I love the Alpha Pads, by the way.


----------



## Allanmarcus

shuto77 said:


> What's the trick to getting the stock pads back onto the Beyerdynamic DT1770?




Feed the edge through the notch and rotate.


----------



## mattkilla420

Anyone have experience with brainwavz sheepskin pads? Think there will be a difference in sound between real leather vs pleather? I did order their sheepskin angled pads on the suggestion their angled pleather pads worked well w/ audio techs ws99bt. Saw they had real leather ones and felt it should be worth the extra luxuriousness of sheepskins Amazon doesnt have any reviews for them (maybe theyre new?) and ill find out soon enough but wanted to see if anyone had tried them yet.


----------



## Lorspeaker

http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/headphone-memory-foam-earpads-sheep-skin
  
 interesting...give it  a shot n take one for headfi


----------



## mattkilla420

lorspeaker said:


> http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/headphone-memory-foam-earpads-sheep-skin
> 
> interesting...give it  a shot n take one for headfi




So i got them in the mail today. I dont have any other non stock pads to compare them to but my first impressions are great. was a little worried the angled pads might be a little tight as they're 10mm narrower over non angeled ones but my ears fit just fine. Even glad i got them over the regulars as those might have made my headphones too loose for the gym. 

My ears arnt trained & just got my audio techs ws99bt that i got the pads for so im still getting used to their sound and breaking them in. My initial thoughts are the pads sound a better over stock in opening up the soundstage. Doesnt seem they effected the sound but i need to do more listening. 

The sheepskin leather feels nice over my ears in a very nice but subtle change, smoother and softer over my stock pleathers, interesting they were $6 more on amazon compared to brainwavs site. To me it was worth the extra amount. My thinking is if im getting pads for comfort, i might as well get the most comfortable ones i can w/i reason. though they are ~twice the amount of the pleathers, the extra $20 over the life of the pads doesnt seem bad for some added softness & smoothless for me. i dont think someone should expect a world of difference over the pleathers but for those who want a little more comfort knowing they're paying a premium i think they'll be happy.


----------



## shuto77

mattkilla420 said:


> So i got them in the mail today. I dont have any other non stock pads to compare them to but my first impressions are great. was a little worried the angled pads might be a little tight as they're 10mm narrower over non angeled ones but my ears fit just fine. Even glad i got them over the regulars as those might have made my headphones too loose for the gym.
> 
> My ears arnt trained & just got my audio techs ws99bt that i got the pads for so im still getting used to their sound and breaking them in. My initial thoughts are the pads sound a better over stock in opening up the soundstage. Doesnt seem they effected the sound but i need to do more listening.
> 
> The sheepskin leather feels nice over my ears in a very nice but subtle change, smoother and softer over my stock pleathers, interesting they were $6 more on amazon compared to brainwavs site. To me it was worth the extra amount. My thinking is if im getting pads for comfort, i might as well get the most comfortable ones i can w/i reason. though they are ~twice the amount of the pleathers, the extra $20 over the life of the pads doesnt seem bad for some added softness & smoothless for me. i dont think someone should expect a world of difference over the pleathers but for those who want a little more comfort knowing they're paying a premium i think they'll be happy.





Have you ever tried the Alpha Pads? They're my favorite pads ever. I do like the Brainwayvs pleathers, but I know a lot of people don't like how the Brainwayvs pads alter the sound of headphones. 

What headphones are you using, BTW?


----------



## Lorspeaker

Matt, maybe u could post some fotos...with a ruler added, when u are free,
 like to take a look at the lambskin 
  
 i hv the alphapads...its kinda THICK/tall, and that opening aint tat huge.
 Sometimes i tot the sound is kinda crossfaded...haha, playing tricks on my ears.
 ( it is on my dt770 now )


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone here had luck using the Brainwayvs pleathers or velours on the any of the Beyerdynamic DT series - the DT990 in particular? I'm looking to trade my DT990, but I want to recommend some pads for my tradee, who would want to replace them. 

I know the Brainwayvs will fit, but I'm unsure if they'll alter the sound adversely.


----------



## mattkilla420

shuto77 said:


> Have you ever tried the Alpha Pads? They're my favorite pads ever. I do like the Brainwayvs pleathers, but I know a lot of people don't like how the Brainwayvs pads alter the sound of headphones.
> 
> What headphones are you using, BTW?




No i havent tried the alphas. The brainwavz sheepskin are my only pads ive tried other then stock ones. My headphones are the audio technica ws99bt.


----------



## mattkilla420

lorspeaker said:


> Matt, maybe u could post some fotos...with a ruler added, when u are free,
> like to take a look at the lambskin
> 
> i hv the alphapads...its kinda THICK/tall, and that opening aint tat huge.
> ...






Here are some pics. The exact measurements are on brainwavz and amazons site. I know they are 40mm wide (inside) by 70mm tall (inside) the non angeld ones are 10mm wider 

For the angeled pads, the wider side seems to be about 2x the narrower side but i dont remember how thick/thin they are


----------



## inthere

shuto77 said:


> Have you ever tried the Alpha Pads? They're my favorite pads ever. I do like the Brainwayvs pleathers, but I know a lot of people don't like how the Brainwayvs pads alter the sound of headphones.
> 
> What headphones are you using, BTW?


 
  
  I have 4 sets of Alpha Pads, best pads..........ever


----------



## GrooveRite

Does anyone know if the Alpha pads fit on the Sony MDR-1ABT's?? Kind of not needing them now but will get them when my stock ones need to be replaced. I def need some 'cooler' pads for the warmer days but my understanding is that they alter the sound too much. I guess I'll just use them for colder days.


----------



## cleanclothess

Is there any alternative pad for Sine headphones?


----------



## Vesperaudio

We are offering over-ear and on-ear alternatives.
 http://vesperaudio.com/sites/default/files/styles/view_gallery_large/public/inline-albums/audeze_sine_over_ear_genuine_leather_custom_earpads.jpg?itok=ZvgAKqzG
 Also check out sine thread, there are many examples of alternative pad setups.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/793518/audeze-sine-series


----------



## shuto77

inthere said:


> I have 4 sets of Alpha Pads, best pads..........ever




They're definitely the best leather pads I've ever heard/felt, but I'm curious about these new Brainwayvs sheepskin pads as well. I love the comfort of the pleather Brainwayvs pads.


----------



## Speedskater

*Replacement Ear Pad Vendors?*
 Are there any trustworthy US based vendors? I just want Plane-Jane replacement pads for some old generic headphones and some Sony headphones.


----------



## DangerClose

Does anyone know the actual size of the (generally $10) Hifiman velour pads?  They seem like typical (smaller version) Superlux velours, but I can't tell from pictures so far.  
  
 Lots of "big" pads have circular ear openings in the 50mm, maybe 55mm range, but I'm looking for 60mm or bigger.


----------



## Lakson

Any opinions on ZMF Omni Lambskin pads?
  
 I'm considering to replace Hm5 angled pleathers on my heavily modified DT-880 hp and I'm looking for something circular. By the way: great craftsmanship at moderate prices: polish modder or should I say constructor: michauczok


----------



## Lorspeaker

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-premium-earpads-for-beyerdynamic-dt-series​
Check these out...?


----------



## GREQ

lorspeaker said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-premium-earpads-for-beyerdynamic-dt-series
> 
> Check these out...?


 
 Leather and pleather on a lot of Beyerdynamics is a VERY bad idea.
 Boomy bass and congested sound is what you'll get with a lot of them most likely.
  
 Most Beyer pads are made of vented materials, but these are acoustically sealed. I really doubt there are any sonic benefits to these.
  
 To quote the product blurb : 


> "Your headphones might deliver clear, powerful sound—but if *they’re not comfortable*, you won’t be wearing them for long. Upgrade your pair with these Dekoni earpads, made from memory foam wrapped in protein leather. They provide a breathable, cushioned, enveloped feel for hours of fatigue-free listening. "


 
 At which point are stock Beyerdynamic pads ever NOT comfortable???


----------



## joshua1286

I have a pair of Turtle Beach stealth 500x headphones for my Xbox One. I have had them for a few months and after wearing them for a couple hours they start to severely hurt my ears. I have been looking for replacement cushions with more depth and I can't seem to find the right cushions. Does anyone know of any compatible cushions I can use with this headset?


----------



## Mad Max

It would help us a lot, and yourself, if you measured the shortest and longest sides of the original pads with a ruler.
 Bonus points if you take an earpad off and measure the cup itself.
 Additional bonus points for measuring the dimensions of the ear opening in the earpad, too.


----------



## joshua1286

mad max said:


> It would help us a lot, and yourself, if you measured the shortest and longest sides of the original pads with a ruler.
> Bonus points if you take an earpad off and measure the cup itself.
> Additional bonus points for measuring the dimensions of the ear opening in the earpad, too.




Thx for the reply. I removed the cuff from the headset and got some measurements. The length measurement or the longest measurement on the cuff is 98.4 mm and the width measurement is 82.5 mm. Ear opening measurements are 63.5 mm x 41.3 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Lorspeaker

measure the internal dimensions too.


----------



## Mad Max

He did, that headphone is roomy, just lacking thickness for him.
  
 joshua1286, try Brainwavz HM5 pads, they are about the right size and inner diameters are similar to your stock pads, though slightly bigger.  A little thicker and roomier, too, going by photos I see in a google search.  Also look into 90-100mm long oval earpads on eBay from Chinese sellers, but I recommend avoiding the ones with wrinkly texture, they tend to be the low-quality ones.  Hopefully the HM5s should do.


----------



## joshua1286

mad max said:


> He did, that headphone is roomy, just lacking thickness for him.
> 
> joshua1286, try Brainwavz HM5 pads, they are about the right size and inner diameters are similar to your stock pads, though slightly bigger.  A little thicker and roomier, too, going by photos I see in a google search.  Also look into 90-100mm long oval earpads on eBay from Chinese sellers, but I recommend avoiding the ones with wrinkly texture, they tend to be the low-quality ones.  Hopefully the HM5s should do.




I looked into the brainwavz HM5, and I think they might be what i'm looking for. I'm going to pick them up and see how they handle my big ass ears lol. Thanks for the reference! You've been a big help, much appreciated.


----------



## ph0n6

Brainwavz is having a pads sales for Cyber Monday, though they don't sales off the Sheepskin one 
 http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/cyber-monday-special-offers


----------



## Lorspeaker

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thicker-Ear-Pad-Cushion-For-Denon-AH-D2000-D5000-D7000-D-5000-7000-Headset-/182236646315?hash=item2a6e268bab:g:SZMAAOSwdrRXG4qJ
  
 thickpads anyone?


----------



## Pilotguy251

I recently picked up the Turtle Beach i60 7.1 headset, and was looking for some recommendations on some new earpads for it. The stock pleather ones are ok, but not all that comfy, plus, I don't really like the sound quality of pleather. I am looking to get something fabric, as I picked up an RIG 505 headset a few months ago, and took the pads from those and used on my Stealth 400 headset as the stock pads for those were terrible. Did a little bit for the sound quality, not much as the stock ones were already fabric, but they were much more comfortable. I took the same earpads and put them on the i60 just for testing, which boosted the sound quality, but not so comfortable as the RIG 505 earpads are almost perfectly round, and the i60 earcups are more of an oval shape, and also have a weird angle to them, which seems to be the thing causing the most discomfort. (pictured). Are there any deeper, fabric earpads that could be used to compensate for the angle? Thanks


----------



## ph0n6

FYI my local audio community used to have a Group buy of Brainwavz Hybrid Angled one, and the price is mere 13.50$ each for 25 units (compared to usual 35$) (unfortunately we didn't made the quota).


----------



## Pilotguy251

Wow, those look nice. May pick them up.


----------



## MARK93

Anyone selling the gel ear seals ?


----------



## shuto77

mark93 said:


> Anyone selling the gel ear seals ?


 
  
 What Beyers were these for? The original T1?

 Would they fit the new DT1700 and DT1990?


----------



## MARK93

These are the edt 300 gt,have no idea if they would fit the DT1700 or DT1990. The gel seals are discontinued,and i am still have a hard time communicating with a seller in Germany to get my hands on some.


----------



## NTK1

Hello. New here.
  
 I just purchased my first set of headphones of great headphones. Beyer DT770s. I usually just used cheap in-ear headphones like LGs. Was using the Skullcandy Hesh 2s work gave me before we were given Bose QC35s. I still prefer the sound of the 770s. 
  
 My only complaint (beside the really long cable, I plan to mod later) is the velour pads. Yes they really comfy but since I wear glasses, the velour makes this "rubbing" sound against my glasses. 
  
 I've been reading through the posts and I was thinking of the Brainwavz sheepskin pads but has anyone tried the HPAEC1540 pads? I live in the desert and would like something a little more breathable once the summer temps hit.


----------



## Allanmarcus

A change from Velour to Sheepskin, or any leather type pad, will change the sound signature. I tried the 1770 with leather pads and they became too dark, but every pad is different, as are ears.


----------



## shuto77

ntk1 said:


> Hello. New here.
> 
> I just purchased my first set of headphones of great headphones. Beyer DT770s. I usually just used cheap in-ear headphones like LGs. Was using the Skullcandy Hesh 2s work gave me before we were given Bose QC35s. I still prefer the sound of the 770s.
> 
> ...


 
  


allanmarcus said:


> A change from Velour to Sheepskin, or any leather type pad, will change the sound signature. I tried the 1770 with leather pads and they became too dark, but every pad is different, as are ears.


 
  
 Yes, I 100% agree w/ @Allanmarcus. You might be better off trying to get the Brainwayvz velours, if they're available in your area. I imagine the DT770s would get dark and probably muddy with the bass. A lot of people felt that way about the DT1770s, which are a similar (even if more refined) headphone to the DT770.
  
 Also, most of the nice leather pads I've tried (Alpha Pads and Omni Pads, for example), don't breathe as well as a good velour pad. Leather, protein leather and pleather pads also get very sticky when it's hot and humid, unfortunately. 
  
 Good luck either way, and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## NTK1

shuto77 said:


> Yes, I 100% agree w/ @Allanmarcus. You might be better off trying to get the Brainwayvz velours, if they're available in your area. I imagine the DT770s would get dark and probably muddy with the bass. A lot of people felt that way about the DT1770s, which are a similar (even if more refined) headphone to the DT770.
> 
> Also, most of the nice leather pads I've tried (Alpha Pads and Omni Pads, for example), don't breathe as well as a good velour pad. Leather, protein leather and pleather pads also get very sticky when it's hot and humid, unfortunately.
> 
> Good luck either way, and let us know what you decide to do.


 
  
 So I tried the Brainwavz and it sounds noticeably bad. Also, everything sticks to them.


----------



## shuto77

ntk1 said:


> So I tried the Brainwavz and it sounds noticeably bad. Also, everything sticks to them.


 
 Did you try the Brainwavz pleather (I imagine that would be a bad match with the DT700s), or velours? I think the velours would be a better match.


----------



## NTK1

shuto77 said:


> Did you try the Brainwavz pleather (I imagine that would be a bad match with the DT700s), or velours? I think the velours would be a better match.




Sorry, forgot to mention it was the velours. I ordered a set of pleather to see if it helps. Never tried on Brainwavez before and was surprised on how big they are. The velour were beyond comfy too.


----------



## shuto77

ntk1 said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention it was the velours. I ordered a set of pleather to see if it helps. Never tried on Brainwavez before and was surprised on how big they are. The velour were beyond comfy too.


 
  
 Another option would be the Shure Alcantra pads (from the SRH1540), although they are not cheap, and I'm not sure how easy they will be to get in your country. Everyone who tried them loves them, and they breathe very well from what I've read. I haven't tried them, however. Or you can try to purchase the newer velour pads from Beyerdynamic's DT1770 or DT1990. Those velour pads are all very good.


----------



## MorrisL

I love the Beyer pads but it looks like the inside diameter is a bit too short for me, touching the ears from above and bottom, creating itchy hot spots. Looking into the HM5 pads. Are the holes a bit larger on these?


----------



## Allanmarcus

morrisl said:


> I love the Beyer pads but it looks like the inside diameter is a bit too short for me, touching the ears from above and bottom, creating itchy hot spots. Looking into the HM5 pads. Are the holes a bit larger on these?


 

 The HM5 pads are a bit smaller.


----------



## Vesperaudio

We can handcraft custom pads for beyer.


----------



## NTK1

So I bought the Shure HPAEC1540 pads for my DT 770 Pro LE. I find them more comfortable than the stock velours. They slightly retain their shape even though the Beyers are round.


----------



## dreth

How does it change the sound?, is it noticeable?
  
 I really am interested in this change, not because the stock pads are uncomfortable but just because I wanna try the 1540 pads, they seem to be the most comfortable according to everyone talking about them online.


----------



## NTK1

dreth said:


> How does it change the sound?, is it noticeable?
> 
> I really am interested in this change, not because the stock pads are uncomfortable but just because I wanna try the 1540 pads, they seem to be the most comfortable according to everyone talking about them online.




I didn't use my headphones for a few days because of an ear infection so when I did I went straight to using the new pads. I didn't notice a chance but I'll try both out in the next few days. Also, these don't get hot like the velours.


----------



## dreth

Hmm okay, I might buy them, have you tried Hybrid HM5 pads with your 770s?


----------



## NTK1

Quote:


dreth said:


> Hmm okay, I might buy them, have you tried Hybrid HM5 pads with your 770s?


 
  
 I tried the velours but I noticed a change in sound and didnt like it. I tried switching back to stock earlier but went back to the 1540s right away. They are just more comfortable.


----------



## suppaduppa

Anyone knows where I can buy REAL leather pads for my dt 770 pro??
  
 Mine is a manufaktur one, back in the day when you could still manufaktur the dt 770, i got the leather pads and the leather headband (which BTW is loose and I need to also change)
  
 Where can I find the real deal? I dont want to experiment with alternative options, I want the exact same leather parts
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-EDT770S-Headphone-Pads-Black/dp/B008XHU9ZS
  
 I've found this but it doesn't seem like they are real judging by this reply?
  


> These were not authentic. Others claim theirs came in a branded packaging with instructions which mine did not. Also if you were looking for something to replace your dt770s then these may not be what you want. My pads were flat from being worn for so many years and these being "new" are just as flat. My ears touch the drivers when both of my Beyerdynamic headsets where nice and roomy. I also doubt that these are real leather. I have another set of cans that have leather cups and my ears never sweat as bad as these. I also noticed that within 10 hours of wear one of the pads are starting to smash and aren't expanding back to size like all my other sets of headphones do. Unbelievable for $30. These should be like a $5 set at Dollar General or even maybe $2 at a flea market. That's about the quality these things have.


----------



## GREQ

suppaduppa said:


> Anyone knows where I can buy REAL leather pads for my dt 770 pro??


 
 I think you mean pleather, since Beyerdynamic doesn't do genuine leather ear pads.
  
 You probably want these: https://www.thomann.de/gb/beyerdynamic_dt770_ersatzohrpolster.htm?ref=search_rslt_beyerdynamic+custom+one+pads_149204_0


----------



## Allanmarcus

suppaduppa said:


> Anyone knows where I can buy REAL leather pads for my dt 770 pro??


 
  
 If you get the ones sold by amazon your should be good. If they are fake, you can return them for free.
  
 Or you can just get them directly from beyer
 http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/ohrmuschelsatz-32.html


----------



## Lorspeaker

suppaduppa said:


> Anyone knows where I can buy REAL leather pads for my dt 770 pro??
> 
> Mine is a manufaktur one, back in the day when you could still manufaktur the dt 770, i got the leather pads and the leather headband (which BTW is loose and I need to also change)
> 
> ...


 
  
  
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-premium-earpads-for-beyerdynamic-dt-series?referer=EZ9F49


----------



## GREQ

lorspeaker said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-premium-earpads-for-beyerdynamic-dt-series?referer=EZ9F49


 
 The fact these are listed for the 770, 880 and 990 isn't very encouraging.


----------



## crowman

Hi there,
  
  I currently own the Phillips SHP9500S and was looking for replacement pads that would increase the stoundstage and lowend response. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated as i'm new to the world of swapping pads!
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## shuto77

crowman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I currently own the Phillips SHP9500S and was looking for replacement pads that would increase the stoundstage and lowend response. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated as i'm new to the world of swapping pads!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 I haven't owned the SHP9500, but I have swapped a few pads on a few headphones. Typically, pads will either do one or the other. A large sealed pad such as an Alpha Pad will create a better acoustic seal, which typically results in better bass response. However, by "trapping" the air inside the pads, you often get a more closed-in sound. When I swapped Alpha Pads on my Hifiman HE-400i, I did get slightly better bass, much better comfort, but I don't think the soundstage changed much. I'm not sure why this is - I assume it's since the Alpha Pads are quite large, and they create a little more space between your ears and the drivers.
  
 If anyone disagrees with me, or if I'm off on any of these, please let me know. This is all based on my experience. 
  
 If it wasn't obvious, I'm a big fan of the Alpha Pads. I would do a little research on those, then check out the SHP9500 thread to see what other pads people have successfully swapped.


----------



## crowman

shuto77Ah okay! Thanks for the help. I was thinking maybe a larger pad would increase the soundstage as it would distance the driver from your ear? I will go check out the SHP9500 Thread. But sealed pads sound like the way too go.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

crowman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I currently own the Phillips SHP9500S and was looking for replacement pads that would increase the stoundstage and lowend response. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated as i'm new to the world of swapping pads!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Earpads can't really boost the low end (save for when it pushes the drivers closer to your ears, at which point it will negatively affect soundstage), but for the most part just make sure that what is there is more audible to the listener over ambient noise.
  
 Given the relatively low roll off of the SHP9500 chances are you won't get much more, but do try the Brainwavz HM5 angled (for the imaging) Hybrids or faux leathers (the less porous materials can seal more of the bass notes in and slightly more noise out). I'd EQ the low end still though. Depending on what EQ you have, but if you're using Equalizer APO, set it to 31band with selectable freqs, and use the following:

 20hz, +6dB
 35hz, +4dB
 50hz, +4dB


----------



## crowman

The angled HM5 sound like a good idea. I will order some in a few days and try them out. Looking through the SHP9500 thread people seemed to of had luck with them! I do not use an eq as I like to listen to my source flat. Thank you for the help.


----------



## crowman

protegemaniac said:


> Earpads can't really boost the low end (save for when it pushes the drivers closer to your ears, at which point it will negatively affect soundstage), but for the most part just make sure that what is there is more audible to the listener over ambient noise.
> 
> Given the relatively low roll off of the SHP9500 chances are you won't get much more, but do try the Brainwavz HM5 angled (for the imaging) Hybrids or faux leathers (the less porous materials can seal more of the bass notes in and slightly more noise out). I'd EQ the low end still though. Depending on what EQ you have, but if you're using Equalizer APO, set it to 31band with selectable freqs, and use the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## shuto77

protegemaniac said:


> Earpads can't really boost the low end (save for when it pushes the drivers closer to your ears, at which point it will negatively affect soundstage), but for the most part just make sure that what is there is more audible to the listener over ambient noise.
> 
> Given the relatively low roll off of the SHP9500 chances are you won't get much more, but do try the Brainwavz HM5 angled (for the imaging) Hybrids or faux leathers (the less porous materials can seal more of the bass notes in and slightly more noise out). I'd EQ the low end still though. Depending on what EQ you have, but if you're using Equalizer APO, set it to 31band with selectable freqs, and use the following:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information. Am I incorrect in assuming that having a good seal typically improves bass response. I've read this is almost always true with iems, and seemed to be true in my limited experience pad rolling. 

In one instance, I swapped in Brainwayvs pads on the Beyerdynamic T70. The seal was improved, as was perceived bass detail. I know others had similar experience with this. 

I've also read Tyll Herstens from innerfidelity.com measure the effect of different pads, specifically high-end headphones from Oppo and Focal. He noted that bass response can indeed be altered with a swap. This will also affect the rest of the FR, for good, and for bad. 

Let me know if I'm off-base with my interpretation. 

Thanks!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the information. Am I incorrect in assuming that having a good seal typically improves bass response. I've read this is almost always true with iems, and seemed to be true in my limited experience pad rolling.


 
  
Yes but not necessarily just the measurable response. Actually if you measured it I wouldn't be surprise if it has no actual impact. What it improves is what you can hear now that you've removed more of the ambient noise interfering with what you're listening to.
 
Think of it as listening with the windows down vs windows up in a car.


----------



## shuto77

protegemaniac said:


> Yes but not necessarily just the measurable response. Actually if you measured it I wouldn't be surprise if it has no actual impact. What it improves is what you can hear now that you've removed more of the ambient noise interfering with what you're listening to.
> 
> Think of it as listening with the windows down vs windows up in a car. 
  
 Good analogy. I understand. Thanks for the information. 
  
 Now what about my assumption that because larger pads create more space between your ears and the drivers sound more open. Is that a stretch? What's the correlation between pad size and soundstage?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

shuto77 said:


> Now what about my assumption that because larger pads create more space between your ears and the drivers sound more open. Is that a stretch? What's the correlation between pad size and soundstage?


 
 
Thinner pads put the driver closer to your ear canals, making cymbals sound closer to you (among other effects). Try pushing headphones on any pads closer to your ears and you'll hear the cymbals seem louder, which has only negative effects on how you perceive the soundstage image. Even the bass drum gets the same boost so instead of hearing it coming from behind (well, as best as a headphone can anyway) the other instruments, not it feels too far forward, which makes the stage seem smaller also.


----------



## shuto77

protegemaniac said:


> Thinner pads put the driver closer to your ear canals, making cymbals sound closer to you (among other effects). Try pushing headphones on any pads closer to your ears and you'll hear the cymbals seem louder, which has only negative effects on how you perceive the soundstage image. Even the bass drum gets the same boost so instead of hearing it coming from behind (well, as best as a headphone can anyway) the other instruments, not it feels too far forward, which makes the stage seem smaller also. 
  
 That makes sense. Okay, good to know I'm not completely off-base. 
  
 Out of curiosity, do you know of any good replacement pads for smaller over-ear headphones? I have a Focal Listen (which I love, btw), but the stock pads are uncomfortable, and don't isolate very well. I'm using much larger ZMF leather pads. These are much more comfortable, and seem to increase the soundstage. 
  
 The Brainwayvz pads fit, but apparently muffle the bass, according to others who've tried them.
  
 Thanks for all the good information!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

shuto77 said:


> That makes sense. Okay, good to know I'm not completely off-base.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you know of any good replacement pads for smaller over-ear headphones? I have a Focal Listen (which I love, btw), but the stock pads are uncomfortable, and don't isolate very well. I'm using much larger ZMF leather pads. These are much more comfortable, and seem to increase the soundstage.
> 
> The Brainwayvz pads fit, but apparently muffle the bass, according to others who've tried them.


 
  
 I haven't dabbled in smaller pads since I still prefer larger larger pads, even shoehorning them into smaller headphones that were originally on-ear (once I get a local 3D scanner+printer I'd make adapters that match theSR225, rather than carved wood that would look out of place on the plastic Grados).


----------



## NTK1

Hello all,
  
 Are the stock pad son the DT770s different than the ones on the higher dumber DTs? The ones I see in some pictures of other peopls DTs look like better quality.


----------



## Allanmarcus

ntk1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Are the stock pad son the DT770s different than the ones on the higher dumber DTs? The ones I see in some pictures of other peopls DTs look like better quality.




The 770 and the 1770 have different pads


----------



## NTK1

allanmarcus said:


> The 770 and the 1770 have different pads


 
 Sorry I mean like the 800/900s. Mine look really cheap.


----------



## Allanmarcus

ntk1 said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > The 770 and the 1770 have different pads
> ...




Many headphones from beyer share the same pads, the 770, 880, and 990 have different pads. All of of equal quality.


----------



## wigglepuff

has anyone tried the focus a earpads from hifiman on thier sony mdr 1r, do they fit and hows the sound?


----------



## GREQ

wigglepuff said:


> has anyone tried the focus a earpads from hifiman on thier sony mdr 1r, do they fit and hows the sound?


 
 Focus pads are too big for the MDR1R.


----------



## wigglepuff

is there another hybrid pad that can fit? velour replacement messes with the sound doesn't it?


----------



## Share2Care

Good Day Ladies & Gents. 

Do hope all is well with you all 

I have a pair of delightful Senn Momentum 2.0 cable version. For some reason after a not long period of time, it is like the Momentum 2.0 turn into ear saunas which is most upsetting. I know I run a tad hotter than most but this is ridiculous. 

Any thoughts, feelings or advice please? Just a heads up but am in the UK for buying any pad solutions but this issue is subtracting away from a damn decent pair of cans! 

Cheers


----------



## GREQ

share2care said:


> Good Day Ladies & Gents.
> 
> Do hope all is well with you all
> 
> ...


 
 Normally when using a sauna, completely de-robing would be the optimal choice. 
 Since you're from UK, and the general populous can be fairly prudish, perhaps a half-way solution would be more appropriate?
  
Seriously though, no idea what might be a good replacement earpad... I usually just take off a layer (not a summer solution) and carry on.


----------



## Share2Care

greq said:


> Normally when using a sauna, completely de-robing would be the optimal choice.
> Since you're from UK, and the general populous can be fairly prudish, perhaps a half-way solution would be more appropriate?
> 
> Seriously though, no idea what might be a good replacement earpad... I usually just take off a layer (not a summer solution) and carry on.




Us Brits... Prudish?! Never! Completely naked and still sweating ears... On the bus and getting weird looks.. Heaven knows why!  I preferred it when you were a colony... You can refer to me as Sire or Sir... That is if you are from the US of A! If not olde bean, I will work on a new title... Joking aside and yes you had me laughing out loud drinking my Latte but I do need a solution as it matters not if I am cool calm and collected, these pads are like being in hell on a hot day..... 

I gave you some reputation with a thumbs up... Share2Care buddy!


----------



## Vesperaudio

wigglepuff said:


> is there another hybrid pad that can fit?


 
 We can produce pads for 1r in any combination of leather and alcantara.


----------



## Jozurr

Im interested in buying pairs of Dekoni, alpha pads, zmf pads, hm5 memory foam pads. If anyone has any to sell, please PM.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone try the Shure Alcantara Pads on anything else? I had a 1540 a long time ago, but that we before I pad rolled. Will the Sure pads fit on the beyer T1, Fostex TH900 or Ether C? Anyone try?


----------



## shuto77

allanmarcus said:


> Anyone try the Shure Alcantara Pads on anything else? I had a 1540 a long time ago, but that we before I pad rolled. Will the Sure pads fit on the beyer T1, Fostex TH900 or Ether C? Anyone try?




Hey Buddy-

I picked up a ZMF Master V2 in part because it had those pads. They are awesome. But, because the lip on the outside of the pad is shallow, it doesn't fit as many headphones as you'd expect, the way the Brainwayvs pads do. 

A non-permanent adhesive or tape may do the job, but again, the cup needs to be an similar oval shape to get a good fit. 

After swapping a lot of pads on Beyers, which all have a circular cup, I don't think it will work. 

I'm curious if anyone has been successful using them on other headphones without tape.


----------



## RandomSanity

For all of those who are using the HM5 pads on their beyerdynamic headphones.. how did you ever manage to stretch these enough to make them fit? 
  
 I bought a couple pairs of the HM5 pads which I was able to cut and fit on my HD650s fine but I can't for the life of me get them on any of my BD headphones. Did you have to trim them quite a bit? I feel like I'm about to tear these apart. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## shuto77

randomsanity said:


> For all of those who are using the HM5 pads on their beyerdynamic headphones.. how did you ever manage to stretch these enough to make them fit?
> 
> I bought a couple pairs of the HM5 pads which I was able to cut and fit on my HD650s fine but I can't for the life of me get them on any of my BD headphones. Did you have to trim them quite a bit? I feel like I'm about to tear these apart.
> 
> Thanks!




I used Brainwavz pleather pads with the Beyerdynamic T70 last year - this was the first and only time I've gotten any BW pads to improve the sound. 

IIRC, I had to gently stretch the lip of the pads around the outside of the lip of the ear cups. I didn't try to fit them into the lip because the pads are oval, while most (all?) of the Beyer ear cups are round. It did require a bit of stretching, but since the outside vinyl material of the BW pads is stretchable and durable, I never tore them. 

You can also look on YouTube - those pads are quite popular, and a video of almost any installation of a Beyerdynamic full-size headphone should work.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## shuto77

If anyone is curious, I swapped a pair of Brainwavz sheepskin pads (flat rather than angled) onto my Focal Listen to improve comfort/breathability. Unfortunately, while comfort was greatly improved, it totally destroyed the Listen's sound. It literally made them sound like a $20 headphone. I know pad-swapping can have subtle, but noticeable changes to sound, but I had no idea it could alter so much, and so negatively. 

It's a shame, since I really love the Listen's sound signature.


----------



## RandomSanity

shuto77 said:


> I used Brainwavz pleather pads with the Beyerdynamic T70 last year - this was the first and only time I've gotten any BW pads to improve the sound.
> 
> IIRC, I had to gently stretch the lip of the pads around the outside of the lip of the ear cups. I didn't try to fit them into the lip because the pads are oval, while most (all?) of the Beyer ear cups are round. It did require a bit of stretching, but since the outside vinyl material of the BW pads is stretchable and durable, I never tore them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! Glad to know it's possible.. couldn't find any videos of the process involved in putting these on any beyerdynamic headphones. That's why I ended up coming here to ask. 
  
 Edit: I spent 45 minutes trying to stretch these onto my T1s and they didn't even get remotely close... I swear we're talking about different pads lol
  
 I can't even put these on a different pair of headphones anymore because they're so stretched out.


----------



## Allanmarcus

randomsanity said:


> shuto77 said:
> 
> 
> > I used Brainwavz pleather pads with the Beyerdynamic T70 last year - this was the first and only time I've gotten any BW pads to improve the sound.
> ...




Don't waste your time. I've tried almost every pad there is on the T1 gen 1 and your really only have two viable choices IMHO. The original EDT990 or the EDT770. I prefer the 770 as I think it tightens up the bass a little and ameliorates the treble a little. The only pad I have not tried is the T1 gen2 pad. I tried all the brainwaves pads about didn't think any sounded better on the T1. I do use the hybrid on my TH900 and like it that way.


----------



## knowhatimean

Hmmm... If you're going to mention not "wasting your time" on various earpads (for full sized headphones) there's really only 1 choice !
  
 The Audeze LCD replacement earpads (either the Lambskin Leather or Microsuede) are by far the best pads I've ever used.
  
 Do whatever you need to do to retrofit whichever pads are your choice to use to whatever HP you're using. As long as the "business part/driver openning" parts of the pads are over the the right part of the HP what should you care if some of the pads extend beyond the earcups a bit !
  
 I'm currently using the Black Microsuede (not the AQ pads) on my NO, They're not using that slightly stiffer memory foam in them so they take advantage of the thicker pads by compressing slightly more  comfortably.


----------



## wigglepuff

guys can those focus A pads from hifiman fit on the philips x1 using those thin double sided tape for holding them in place? has anyone tried this?


----------



## Allanmarcus

knowhatimean said:


> Hmmm... If you're going to mention not "wasting your time" on various earpads (for full sized headphones) there's really only 1 choice !
> 
> The Audeze LCD replacement earpads (either the Lambskin Leather or Microsuede) are by far the best pads I've ever used.
> 
> ...




Leather pads don't work well with the T1, or are you saying you are using the audeze pads with a T1. The OP was asking about the T1


----------



## knowhatimean

allanmarcus said:


> knowhatimean said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... If you're going to mention not "wasting your time" on various earpads (for full sized headphones) there's really only 1 choice !
> ...


 
 I did mention that you can "retrofit" the Audeze LCD pads to ANY full sized HP . The size is not going to be perfect,but once again, if you read the 3rd line of my post I also said this.
  
 If you read the last line I said I was using the Microsuede pads (which are not Leather) on my NO. I think the Beyerdynamic earcups are probably going to be pretty close in size .
  
 Last time I looked there doesn't appear to be an "Earpad Police" that will stop you from using any pads you want on any headphone. What will stop someone is their lack of foresight in trying something different (& better) & their lack of imagination that this is not a big deal .


----------



## Allanmarcus

knowhatimean said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > knowhatimean said:
> ...


 

 Thanks for the clarification. microsuede, BTW, is just a suede-like fabric that is easier to clean and deal with. I have to admit I haven't tried the Audeze pads on the T1 since the Audeze pads are angled, and the T1 already has angled drivers, thus not a great match there.
  
 Sure, anyone can try anything, and even if no one else likes it, if one person does, then it's great for the one person. For the T1 the conventional wisdom is that leather or leather like pads dramatically increase the bass to the point of overpowering levels. Also, the conventional wisdom is that since the drivers are already angled, there is no need for angled pads, and the angled pads can distort the sound stage a bit. But just because most other people have discovered these aspects of the T1 doesn't mean someone else won't like the sound produced with any pad on any headphone.
  
 I's quite possible the Audeze pads will work with well the DT line, or the T70/T90, but not the best with the T1. The consensus is that the audeze pads are extremely comfortable.


----------



## knowhatimean

allanmarcus said:


> knowhatimean said:
> 
> 
> > allanmarcus said:
> ...


 
 He,he,he....... If there is anything I've learned to religiously disregard on just about any A/V forum type threads it would probably be "Conventional Wisdom" . In the real world there's nothing conventional at all about wisdom.
  
 I 've never experienced any "distortion of Soudstaging effects" by using angled Earpads with HPs that have already angled their drivers. Using this double "whammy" of imaging contouring may effect how much seperation your hearing between your right & left imaging so that there is more continuousness of the stage in front of you . More like how things sound listening to loudsppeakers.. If anything it helps Soundstaging as the reason it's called is SS because it includes the entire "Aural" picture of the music making layed out in front of you as the players are "staged" in their playing positions. If you want to call what you're referring to as Imaging I can accept that.
  
 I listen to Orchestral music almost exclusively so I'm extremely sensitive to what in recorded music is actually Soundstaging & what is something else. There is a lot more something else going on in most recorded music just for the fact that SS has to be accounted for in the recording technique used for each recording. In short this "accounting'' of a more dimensional view of the music allowing localization of player locations is a hit or miss situation where most producers accept what they get. (& then people rave about the results as "SS"; it's not, its just imaging !
  
 "Conventional Wisdom" .....is that like "Common Sense" ?


----------



## Allanmarcus

knowhatimean said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > knowhatimean said:
> ...


 
 All good points!
  
 Conventional Wisdom is the level of wisdom one gets from a political convention!


----------



## knowhatimean

allanmarcus said:


> > Originally Posted by *knowhatimean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 
 "Zackly" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandomSanity

Thanks for the replies folks. I should clarify that I'm trying to use the hm5 velour pads on the t1s not the hm5 pleather pads, though I did pick up a pair of each during the sale. 

Still no luck trying to stretch these.. They started to tear in a couple places so I had to stop trying... Still wasn't even within half an inch of fitting so I'm having difficulty believing anyone got these pads on without altering them beyond a simple stretch. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vesperaudio

Keep in mind that if you stretch pads hard material will be in unneded tension even if you succeed. So most commonly  you can experience drum-like effect, more microphonics and sound will be affected.


----------



## Allanmarcus

randomsanity said:


> Thanks for the replies folks. I should clarify that I'm trying to use the hm5 velour pads on the t1s not the hm5 pleather pads, though I did pick up a pair of each during the sale.
> 
> Still no luck trying to stretch these.. They started to tear in a couple places so I had to stop trying... Still wasn't even within half an inch of fitting so I'm having difficulty believing anyone got these pads on without altering them beyond a simple stretch.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Don't stretch them before you put them on. Just gently stretch as need to pull the fabric over the lib. You have to hold the parts you already got on with one hand as you gentry pull the fabric around the lip.


----------



## Vesperaudio

I was trying to say that if pads are bit smaller than the headphones you can stretch it and still take them on, but...see my previous post.


----------



## wigglepuff

anyone know what the black soft fabric used behind the sony 1r series earpads is called? its not pleather, and not the same as the one on the driver cups either.


----------



## wigglepuff

Anyone know how to remove the stink off velour ear pads without completely washing the whole pad with detergent? my sweat is making the thing stink...


----------



## Allanmarcus

wigglepuff said:


> Anyone know how to remove the stink off velour ear pads without completely washing the whole pad with detergent? my sweat is making the thing stink...


 

 You could try Fabreeze.
  
 I fill my sink a few inches with warm water and a could drops if dish soap. I submerge my valor ear pads and gently squeeze multiple times to absorb the water. I then empty the sink, and fill again with clean water, submerge, and squeeze out the soapy water. I repeat a few times, then I let the pads dry.


----------



## Lorspeaker

http://www.armandhammer.com/personal-care/antiperspirants-deodorants/Products/arm-and-hammer-essentials-solid-deodorant-fresh.aspx


----------



## GREQ

wigglepuff said:


> Anyone know how to remove the stink off velour ear pads without completely washing the whole pad with detergent? my sweat is making the thing stink...


 
 Why not just completely wash it with detergent?
 I've put ear pads through the wash before with no issues.


----------



## shuto77

lorspeaker said:


> http://www.armandhammer.com/personal-care/antiperspirants-deodorants/Products/arm-and-hammer-essentials-solid-deodorant-fresh.aspx


 
  
 Deoderant on OP's ears? I'm not sure that will solve the problem, lol. Some people are in warmer climates, some people just sweat more, and some people in warmer climates also happen to sweat more than average.


----------



## wigglepuff

I'm in the warm climate and sweat more category LOL, and heck no i wont spray deodorant with all those chemicals and putting them anywhere near my ear or the drivers for that matter.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

shuto77 said:


> Deoderant on OP's ears? I'm not sure that will solve the problem, lol. Some people are in warmer climates, some people just sweat more, and some people in warmer climates also happen to sweat more than average.


 
  
 It's actually anti-perspirant, which locks the pores that release sweat from the sweat glands. Your body releases sweat elsewhere. Basically, put this in your pits, and you sweat everywhere else on your torso and head. You'd stink less though since these don't breed bacteria as much as a dark, dank spot that doesn't get more airflow.
  
 That said, unless OP is bald, there's not way to use this effectively. If he was he can wipe it all around his earlobes where the earpads meet his skin, but if he's not, then practically all around the earlobes is hair that will get in the way of effective application.
   
 Quote:


wigglepuff said:


> I'm in the warm climate and sweat more category LOL, and heck no i wont spray deodorant with all those chemicals and putting them anywhere near my ear or the drivers for that matter.


 
  
 It's a stick and not a spray can actually, but like I said above, if it will even work, you'd need to be bald.
  
 I'd wash those pads now and install an A/C in the room where you use the headphones. Get a slit-type inverter A/C that way it's more quiet than having the compressor unit in the room or smack on the window, and mount the kompressor unit some distance away from the windows.


----------



## shuto77

I successfully washed my Shure Alcantara pads by hand, with a small amount of laundry detergent. I had to rinse a few times, but they came out. Then I left them in my bedroom (where it's super dry), and they dried out overnight. 
  
 This got me thinking. I'm trying to find a good pair of iems for the gym, but I have a very difficult time getting iems to fit. I know the typical response here is, "we'll if you are willing to spend $700 on headphones, you might as well give CIEMs a try." But I don't want anything more than $100-$150 tops for the gym, as they will eventually get destroyed.
  
 So here's my question: are there any ear pads that are designed to be hand-washed? This can open up more possibilities to me. For example, I'm leaning toward using my RBH-HP2 for the gym. They're super comfortable, and I enjoy their sound signature. I wonder how many times the pads can be hand-washed before they're ruined.
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## Allanmarcus

shuto77 said:


> I successfully washed my Shure Alcantara pads by hand, with a small amount of laundry detergent. I had to rinse a few times, but they came out. Then I left them in my bedroom (where it's super dry), and they dried out overnight.
> 
> This got me thinking. I'm trying to find a good pair of iems for the gym, but I have a very difficult time getting iems to fit. I know the typical response here is, "we'll if you are willing to spend $700 on headphones, you might as well give CIEMs a try." But I don't want anything more than $100-$150 tops for the gym, as they will eventually get destroyed.
> 
> ...


 

 Fit is very dependent on the tips. Have you tried various Comply tips?


----------



## shuto77

allanmarcus said:


> Fit is very dependent on the tips. Have you tried various Comply tips?


 
  
 Yes, I've tried comply tips. I really don't like foam, especially in this instance, where I will be using the iems for the gym, and I'll be sweating.
  
 I've owned lots of iems, with lots of tips, and each time, I go online and make sure I'm inserting them correctly. 
  
 To give you an idea of how big my ear canals are, the first higher-end iems I ever owned were the UE Triple.Fi10. These fit me very well - which I understand was not the case for most people.


----------



## shuto77

Considering how drastically pads can alter the sound signature of headphone, and how they may or may not fit, I think we should create some kind of sticky to post impressions of pads. 
  
 This way, we can have one consolidated place in case someone is curious about a certain pad, or certain headphone. Also, we can mention if you need any other items to complete the installation. For example, I've purchased pads for Hifiman headphones and Fostex headphones with new pads, but didn't understand I needed those mounting rings. 
  
 By indexing our findings, I think we can make this thread much more helpful. 
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## Arzach

Does anyone know of a good quality pair of pads on aliexpress? (sennheiser size)


----------



## Allanmarcus

arzach said:


> Does anyone know of a good quality pair of pads on aliexpress? (sennheiser size)


 

 there are many pads that are "sennheiser size". Which headphones?


----------



## Arzach

allanmarcus said:


> there are many pads that are "sennheiser size". Which headphones?


 
 basically I search a cheap version of these: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00MFDX4YO/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&smid=A2798YQLQHYFGT&th=1
  
 maybe these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-new-arrival-Velour-Earpads-Ear-Pads-Cushions-replacement-For-SONY-MDR-V700-Z700-V500DJ-headphone/32579806381.html


----------



## Allanmarcus

arzach said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > there are many pads that are "sennheiser size". Which headphones?
> ...


 

 Those are the cheap versions! Again, it would help to know what headphones you what the pads for.


----------



## Arzach

allanmarcus said:


> Those are the cheap versions! Again, it would help to know what headphones you what the pads for.


 
 Sony ma 900, they say they fit the brainwavz in the 3d. How is the quality of the aliexpress velour though?


----------



## elektro86

Hey, guys. I'm looking for a replacement pads for my "Superlux HD631 DJ". I looked in aliexpress and i liked these https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100mm-Repleacement-cushioned-ear-pads-headphone-parts-earmuffs-caps-10cm/32748647888.html ear pads, but i'm not sure if there is better option.


----------



## Zenbun

georgelai57 said:


> Brainwavz HM5 pads on DT770. DT880 also fits but I sold those.
> 
> 
> 
> Para cord inside.


  

 What size is that paracord? Also was it hard to fit those pads on the headphones?


----------



## Share2Care

Aloha Senoritas et Amigos!
  
 Hope all is well.
  
 I have 2 pairs of headphones to which I would really appreciate some help, guidance and suggestion on both their pads.
  
 Firstly, a wired pair of Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 - Are there any pads that are available? A selection is always welcome (cheeky, I know). With the earpads at stock, I certainly am impressed by the noise isolation and yes they are comfortable BUT they turn into a furnace for my ears after 30 minutes which leads to some beautiful ear sweating....or NOT!
 So a pair of pads that breathe more would be amazing. I understand I may lose some noise isolation, but they are not comfortable without any help!
  
 Lastly, which pads are typically looked at for a pair of Hifiman HE-400i? Any particular reasons for changes? What are perceived benefits from them? Any info would be really appreciated.
  
 Thanks


----------



## gug42

Hello,

I'd like to test new pads. 
For you, wich one is the most confortable and mellow (like an old good leather armchair), the alpha pads or the zmf oval cowhide ?

Thank you !


----------



## shuto77

gug42 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to test new pads.
> For you, wich one is the most confortable and mellow (like an old good leather armchair), the alpha pads or the zmf oval cowhide ?
> ...



Both are very comfortable pads, and typically work well with most headphones, but there are certainly exceptions. What headphones are you looking to pair them with?


----------



## FreshFromTheGrave

Hey everyone! I'm desperately trying to find some replacement pads for the Sennheiser HD485. They stopped making pads for these a couple years ago and there is no stock left anywhere! The eBay knockoffs are all pleather and don't get very good reviews so trying to avoid those (stock HD485 pads were a sort of cheap velour).

The main third party pad appears to be the HM5s which can be made to fit the HD485s (like this: https://imgur.com/qSOXXPm) but I'm worried that's going to change the sound signature too much since they're way thicker and way bigger than stock.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

(Dimensions if they help: Outer: 10x8x2cm Inner hole: 6x5cm)


----------



## default username

I am searching for new earpads for the Sennheiser HD 250 Linear 2 bought in 1996.

The company have discontinued that product but the earpads look much like a lot of others. The phones are meant to be closed for using the microphone. The original ones were some kind of pleather which was closed so I like leather ones the most. The pads are 105mm with an opening between 55 - 60mm. I still got the original attachment rings for clicking the pads into the headphone. I do not like products that I have to buy
via paypal or ebay, only like to order products from a normal shop.

Has somebody ever managed to attach earpads from other models with leatherlike material?


----------



## GREQ

default username said:


> I am searching for new earpads for the Sennheiser HD 250 Linear 2 bought in 1996.
> 
> The company have discontinued that product but the earpads look much like a lot of others. The phones are meant to be closed for using the microphone. The original ones were some kind of pleather which was closed so I like leather ones the most. The pads are 105mm with an opening between 55 - 60mm. I still got the original attachment rings for clicking the pads into the headphone. I do not like products that I have to buy
> via paypal or ebay, only like to order products from a normal shop.
> ...



I owned the HD540 Reference which uses some of the same modular parts as the 250 linear.
I found that Hifiman pads gave the best fit and sound. 
But since you're dealing with a closed-back version I can't predict how well this combination will turn out.

AKG K550 pads will also fit.
As will Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro pads.
But I have no idea how the sound will react.


----------



## default username

GREQ said:


> I owned the HD540 Reference which uses some of the same modular parts as the 250 linear.
> I found that Hifiman pads gave the best fit and sound.
> But since you're dealing with a closed-back version I can't predict how well this combination will turn out.
> 
> ...



Thank you, that sounds very promising. Only the beyerdynamic custom one pro pads seem to be available in normal shops. But how can you be sure that they really fit? It is about millimeters. They must be totally closed for the microphone. Will the attachment rings of the HD250 fit the pads? The sound is less important because the 250 doesn't sound good at all, too much high, sibilant. Maybe I will buy beyerdynamic custom studio headphones but they probably also have much high, I don't know.


----------



## GREQ

default username said:


> But how can you be sure that they really fit?



I can't.
I sold my HD540 a while ago, so I have no way of checking now.
I can however tell you that hifiman pads fit my hd540 perfectly, and I have interchanged beyer and hifiman pads many times on various headphones, and pad-rolling experiments.


----------



## gab4

I have had the MrSpeaker Alpha Pads for my DT700 for a couple days now and I have one strange problem. The left side is extremely uncomfortable. The right one is super comfortable and I really like it but the left despite not having any damage oder quality problems is unbearable for more than an hour. I don't think my left ear is that much different from my right one but it seems to "touch" the pads at the top, bottom and side and I have to constantly lift off, adjust, or switch headphones. I have never had this problem before.

Anyone got tips on how to solve this? I already tried moving it to different angles but nothing did work. This problem didn't occur on the first 2 days. Can I soften them or just try to wear them in for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Killcomic (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I just got in the mail, after an eternity of waiting, a pair of Brainwavz sheepskin oval angled pads. I've put them on my M40X and the comfort level has gone up by 10,000%.
I was worried about the effect they would have on the sound quality and these are my impressions.
*






*
*Soundstage*
A definite increase. Singers no longer sound like they are in my head. They seem to be in front of me now. Quite a bit wider but depth not so much. A tad better than before though.

*Treble*
With the stock M40X filters, the treble seems a bit muted, almost as if it lost some presence.
Once I removed the filters, the treble sounds a bit more natural but it also gets an airy quality about it. I could even say it gains a bit of reverb.

*Mids*
Mids sound the same to me. If there's actually a change in the quality, it's very subtle.

*Bass*
Bass have now more rumble but they sound like the lost a bit of tightness and control, slightly boomier. I don't feel that bass has decreased, if anything it sounds like there's more of it, although it has lost some punchiness to it.
*

The tracks I tested with:

Yellow Magic Orchestra: *Chinese Whispers - Sharp, hard hitting synth track with lovely 80's drums. It gained a good sense of space without sacrificing clarity. The bass felt controlled and even a bit more present than before.
*
Miossec: A Montpamasse - *A song that builds layer upon layer upon layer. It gets extremely busy by the end with multiple guitars, kick drums, cymbals and voices all going at once. It's a good track to test clarity as lesser headphones simply turn to mud by the end of the song.
Happily, clarity was maintained and even by the end I was able to pick out the different instruments. Although it feels like there's more boominess, it still kept control., probably because of the M40X stellar treble.
*
Nick Cave: Easy Money - *A fairly quite track with piano, bass guitar, cello(?) and drums. At times it felt like it might get a tad boomy, but then it never crosses that threshold where clarity is lost.
Vocals do seem to get a upper mid range boost which make them sound a tad unnatural, but it could be the recording as another Nick Cave song, The Carny, sounded perfectly fine.
*
The Beatles: *Hello Goodbye - Other than getting a wider stage, the song sounded the same to me, which is to say it sounded great.
*
Daft Punk: Lose Yourself To Dance - *I was curious to hear how these pads would handle the bass in this track. Pretty darn well actually!
It kept control, no change in the quantity but it added a nice rumble to it. Voices sounded the same but the sound stage increase multiplied the fun by 80% (scientific measurement). No loss in clarity detected.
*
Yoshie Nakano: Soleil - *A sweet, upbeat song with piano, drums, brass and vocals. I could say a tad of clarity was lost due to the bass which can be surprisingly prominent at times but the rumble did give it more energy than before. It didn't seem to take advantage of the increased soundstage.
*
*
So yes, it does change the sound, but I certainly don't think it's worse. It's different. If anything it makes it a bit more interesting and fun.
If you love the M40X sound signature, maybe these pads will ruin it for you, but to be honest, I found the M40X a tad boring at times so this worked out just fine for me.

*UPDATE:* After further listening, I've decided to put the stock felt filters on. The voices were sounding a bit hollow. The stock filters took care of that. It looses a 0.5% of clarity in return for better sounding vocals. Soundstage also shrinks a bit, still better than with stock pads though.


----------



## JimJames

Surely been asked a thousand times but what pads are the most breathable: perforated leather, vegan suede, velour...?


----------



## bigtimegamer76

Still new to the site but I don't think I've seen anyone link where to find these pads which is a shame since my google searches haven't really helped mainly because I don't what sites are reputable.  I would buy them off of amazon but they only sell replacements and brainwavs.  If someone can post some links that would be very helpful.


----------



## George Taylor

Going to try posting my search here first and see if it gets any results. I'm attempting to replace the pads on my Kennerton Vali. The diameter is approx. the same as on the Beyerdynamic 1990. But it's leather, or something like it. It's a round pad, with a slight angle to it. I'm searching on Amazon for anything close, but not having much luck. I see the Brainwavz pads, but they're not angled. I want to replace the old pads for comforts sake more than anything. I like the SQ of the cans, so I'd like to find the closest thing I can to the old ones size wise, but with better padding. So, if anyone has any ideas please feel free to share them.


----------



## Vesperaudio

We can produce any custom pads you like.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Dec 8, 2017)

I just got a pair of Dekoni elite hybrid pads for the HD600 in the mail. I have had them on my head for less than an hour, swapping back and forth between stock pads, these, and brainwavz HM5 velour pads slightly modified to fit the Sennheisers better.

Initial impressions in terms of comfort and quality are very very positive, they're very comfortable, and I can't find any flaws in the stitching or materials. Because they're a little bigger, they clamp harder, but that's an issue that can be fixed easily.

Initial impressions in terms of sound quality are...not great. think I'm hearing some weird low-frequency resonances in the range of 250-300 Hz that give a little bit of bloat to that region. I don't have a headphone measurement rig, but I will say I tried listening for it on a log sweep and couldn't pick it out definitively but I can definitely hear some resonance in music. I also feel like I'm losing a little bit of treble extension. These work better on the HD600, on the 650 it feels like doubling down on the bass hump and treble rolloff in a bad way. I'm tearing up my foam discs swapping pads out, does anyone know if the cheap ones from china are the same as the sennheiser official ones?

Again, these are <1 hour impressions so don't take them too seriously. We'll see if things get better with wearing in or with clamp adjustment. There aren't a bunch of reviews of these things out there, not that I've seen anyway, so I figured I'd write down what I'm hearing for anyone interested. I'll update later with more impressions as I get more used to them. Setup is Eitr>Modibit>Magni 3 and a heavily modded Bottlehead Crack.

edit: bonus pics


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

Further impressions on the Dekoni pads above are a lot more positive. I'm not sure how to explain it... maybe the foam is wearing in and loosening up? It does feel a bit less stiff on my head from when I received them I guess. I also adjusted the clamping force. No more resonances, no more muffled treble.

I know they posted some FR graphs somewhere, but I can't find them and I can't remember what the elite hybrid series was supposed to do to the sound (FR deviations were all relatively small iirc). My subjective impressions is that there is a little more midbass/upper bass response, and just a hair less treble extension. These aren't huge departures from the original sound signature, fairly subtle and mostly pleasant. I no longer have any desire to swap the original pads back on.


----------



## ToTo Man

My HD600 stock pads are starting to flatten a little so I'm thinking about taking part in the Massdrop for Dekoni Ear Pads for my HD600 which ends tomorrow. 

I was wondering if any HD600 owners have compared all 4 versions to the stock pads?  I've seen the response charts on the Dekoni website but would welcome a second opinion. 

I'm very happy with the stock HD600 sound so am not seeking much sonic change, more an improvement in comfort.  I find the stock velour pads become a little warm and claustrophobic on my ears after a whole, I prefer the lambskin pads on MrSpeakers Ether for example.  

I currently use the following EQ settings on my HD600:
-1.5dB notch cut at 3500Hz
+1dB high shelf boost above 10kHz
+5dB low shelf boost below 80Hz

With these EQ settings my HD600 sound perfect to my ears, so I'm concerned that the Dekoni FR Graphs show a boost from 100Hz to 2kHz for all Dekoni pad versions.  My ideal replacement pad would have same FR as stock pads but with two exceptions: slight reduction from 2kHz-5kHz and a slight boost above 10kHz.  I'm trying to decide which Dekoni pad best fits my sonic preferences?


----------



## Shroomalistic

anyone have suggestions for monolith m560's?  I have the mdr-xb500 pads and they are a tad too small for my liking so I got the mdr-xb700 and they are nice just way too thick.  I was thinking the zmf ori suede but they are angled and not sure how those would be since early stock pads are flat and now they come with some super horrible pads that are on ear pads rather then over ear.  I tried my brianwavz hybrid but they muffle the sound and just change it way too much.  Pads need to be able to stick on with double sided adhesive tape.  The m560's are absolutely amazing set of cans, specially since I got them new from monoprice for $135 bucks shipped.  I dont mind spending a little extra for pads that are gonna work well.  I wish I could find some original stock ones.  My only other thoughts are dekoni sheep skin.


----------



## Kevin Brown

XERO1 said:


> Here are some pics of what the packaging for authentic Audio-Technica HP-EP replacement pads looks like.
> 
> These are the OEM replacement pads for the ATH-M20x, M30x, M40x, M50x and M50 headphones.
> 
> ...



Quick question: when I look for M50x ear pads, I see "HP-EP", but I've also seen "HP-M50x BK".  What's the difference?  Thanks!

[I just got a pair of M40x cans, and the ear pads aren't great.  I've seen mention that putting on the "softer" M50x ear pads, might improve things.  ??]


----------



## Kulgrinda

@Vesperaudio custom-made pads for Monoprice M1060. Really happy with the result, recommended product!


----------



## angelus55

hi guys, im looking for replacement earbuds for my monster turbines iems, i lost most of them that came with it so i only have one set right now

i was looking at the memory foam bullets by dekoni and they look really comfortable, which size would i need to fit on my monster turbines?, and do you know of any other or better options? i dont want to spend to much money if possible

https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/bulletz/

please and thanks


----------



## musicday

High quality leather earpads for Pioneer SE_Master 1? Been told Stax 009 size will fit, but I am looking for genuine leather ,your help appreciated  thanks.


----------



## hexagon

Hi everyone.

I bought the Jays U-Jays on-ear with cable from Amazon, and wasn't impressed with the comfort of the original pads. Too big and warm for my big ears, so I took the cups off and put on simple foam flat pads. Comfort is MUCH improved, isolation is much worse but I don't really care about that, and the bass is less restricted/confined which I also like. Early days so lots of listening to do before I can review them properly. Here's a link to the pads: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/55m...230.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dUgyioW


----------



## ToTo Man

Do any HD800 or HD800S owners here have narrow heads and struggle to achieve a good seal on the stock HD800/S ear pads.  My HD800S have weak disappointing bass compared to the Utopia and ADX5000 and I'm wondering if this is partly because I don't get a good seal at the area above my ears.  I'm wondering if aftermarket pads like the Dekoni are thicker and provide a better seal and prevent a loss of bass pressure?


----------



## kid vic

ToTo Man said:


> Do any HD800 or HD800S owners here have narrow heads and struggle to achieve a good seal on the stock HD800/S ear pads.  My HD800S have weak disappointing bass compared to the Utopia and ADX5000 and I'm wondering if this is partly because I don't get a good seal at the area above my ears.  I'm wondering if aftermarket pads like the Dekoni are thicker and provide a better seal and prevent a loss of bass pressure?



The HD800 series is very well known for having weak bass response; some say it improves with amping but for that route you will have to spend $1500+ on amping


----------



## Pete Gardner

Looking for replacement ear pads for Astell & Kern/Beyerdynamics AKT5p but seeking 'perforated' as I am getting pressure build-up in left ear.
Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## Vesperaudio

Perforation is not 100% solution here. Many pads contain memory foam and it is can be not that breathable even with perforation on surface. There are special sorts of very breathable fast foam that will work for you even without perforation. Alcantara/microsuede/velour are better surface options here. If you will be inteseted in custom ordering rather than in some ready to ship pads fell free to PM me.


----------



## katulu

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Further impressions on the Dekoni pads above are a lot more positive. I'm not sure how to explain it... maybe the foam is wearing in and loosening up? It does feel a bit less stiff on my head from when I received them I guess. I also adjusted the clamping force. No more resonances, no more muffled treble.
> 
> I know they posted some FR graphs somewhere, but I can't find them and I can't remember what the elite hybrid series was supposed to do to the sound (FR deviations were all relatively small iirc). My subjective impressions is that there is a little more midbass/upper bass response, and just a hair less treble extension. These aren't huge departures from the original sound signature, fairly subtle and mostly pleasant. I no longer have any desire to swap the original pads back on.



I tried the full-leather dekonis on my HD6XX but I couldn't stand the bass increase/treble decrease.  From what I can gather, it seems it's because the dekonis have more mass - the stock pad edge cross-section is more like a circle, where the dekoni cross-section is square, which is quite a bit more mass.  I say this because I have read the same effect for all models - velour, hybrid, leathers, but they all seem to have the same shape.  I think Dekoni should try their hand at the original pad cross section, use their nice foam. and voila. As they are, I do not use them or recommend them.


----------



## TPSRA

Hey guys, I'm wondering if the Fostex TH900 pads would fit Beyerdynamic DT/Amrion? 
The spec is 103mm vs 102mm so seems pretty positive.


----------



## Drake_Mallard

katulu said:


> I tried the full-leather dekonis on my HD6XX but I couldn't stand the bass increase/treble decrease.  From what I can gather, it seems it's because the dekonis have more mass - the stock pad edge cross-section is more like a circle, where the dekoni cross-section is square, which is quite a bit more mass.  I say this because I have read the same effect for all models - velour, hybrid, leathers, but they all seem to have the same shape.  I think Dekoni should try their hand at the original pad cross section, use their nice foam. and voila. As they are, I do not use them or recommend them.


I wouldn't mind the treble decrease and bass increase but is are there any changes in sound stage?


----------



## peterinvan

OPPO PM-3 PADS?

Has any PM-3 owner found replacement pad? . Seems like an opportunity for pad makers, as the pleather pads seem to be delaminating, according to several owners.

Mine are ready for replacement.

Anyone?  Thanks.


----------



## FlavioWolff

Hello, headfiers!

Can someone kindly recommend me an online store to purchase good Grado Bowls (l-cushions)? I've already purchased 3 different pairs, and they are all different from each other. I need a pair that ressembles the originals. $20 + international shipping for foams is way above reasonable for me.

Thank you so much

Bonus: pic of my 3 different "bowls" and my beautiful chrome sr325is:


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

kid vic said:


> The HD800 series is very well known for having weak bass response; some say it improves with amping but for that route you will have to spend $1500+ on amping


That sounds like a great deal.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I got burned on a couple pair of ear pads on Aliexpress. They looked flat but were actually angled. And, on top of that the quality was crap. $15.00 down the drain... Are Defean ear pads any good or should I just stick to Brainwavz?


----------



## kid vic

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That sounds like a great deal.



Hahaha I don't necessarily believe that but that's a different topic all in all. Apparently the Dekoni hybrid pads are very good for taming treble and boosting bass


----------



## peterinvan (Sep 1, 2018)

*Pads for Oppo PM-3:
*
I purchased the Brainwavz flat sheepskin pads for my closed back PM-3 headphones.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B073CHJ631/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

With the Oppo pads un-clipped (using a pocket knife), the pads stretch easily over the ear cups.

The sound signature changed to a brighter presentation, which I actually prefer as the PM-3s are reported to have a warm signature.  My old ears need a bit of treble boost.  The imaging and sound stage improved noticeably.  

The pads are very comfortable, with a larger interior to accommodate my large ears.

The attenuation of outside noise has improved a lot.  I cannot hear anyone talking to me.

The only down side is that the pads squeak when you move your head quickly... not good for head-bangers 

Lying down on my pillow, once settled in there is no squeaking.


----------



## bogginhead

Can anyone tell me what these pads are?  They came on a pair of Hifiman HE-400i's that the seller bought directly from Hifiman (so he says; from the documentation I was given I have no reason to doubt it).  I thought for sure this set would come with Focus Pads of some kind.


----------



## shuto77

These look like notorious pads on the Fostex TH-X00 series/E-MU Teak. When I had my Teaks, I didn't like them. When I got a pair of TH-X00 later, I still didn't like them. A lot of people pad-roll those headphones because these stock pads are unpleasant. 

I have no idea how they would change the sound of the Hifimans, but I found them far less comfortable than either of the Focus pads.


----------



## GREQ

*How I made new pads pads for JVC Ésnsy.*

This is not a guide on the best methods.

- cut some foamy bits using OG pad as guide


- make foamy hole bits
 
- do that a few times

- cut some fake leathery bits
 
- draw some line

- cut some line

- cut extra small fake leathery bits to match line

- cut some leathery noodles

- check all bits are ready for voltron transformation

- begin operation, adding noddle but leave a flappy handle

- flappy handles are join

- add extra leathery bits

- joining of backy and reverse flange
 
- inverted testathon
 
- make sure didn't waste past 3 hours of life
 
- continue wasting hours... 
 
- compare abomination (right) against original pad (middle) and ath-m50 fake pad (left)
 
- make obligatory swag shot
 
- it's a thing
 
- finalest shiny result
 


Material cost - less than 5 euros.


----------



## Zenvota (Feb 3, 2019)

I use Dekoni LCD Velour pads on Audeze EL-8s.  Bigger soundstage, less piercing smoother treble, the thick memory foam and tigher velour knit maintains a seal.

 

I use them on Hifiman HE-400is as well but fhe fit is trickier since the yokes go over the cups.
 

And I use Brainwavz Angled Pleather on Audeze Mobius, which required a makeshift baffle.


----------



## bogginhead (Mar 5, 2019)

Anyone here with ZMF pads?  I just got a pair of Lambskin Ori pads, and was wondering something.  The material on one pad looks kinda different than the other, though they both look great.  Are anyone else's pads like this?


----------



## Zenvota

bogginhead said:


> Anyone here with ZMF pads?  I just got a pair of Lambskin Ori pads, and was wondering something.  The material on one pad looks kinda different than the other, though they both look great.  Are anyone else's pads like this?


2 different animals.  Murderer.


----------



## Shroomalistic

bogginhead said:


> Anyone here with ZMF pads?  I just got a pair of Lambskin Ori pads, and was wondering something.  The material on one pad looks kinda different than the other, though they both look great.  Are anyone else's pads like this?



They are like snowflakes, no two are alike.  It’s not a man made material where they can be identical


----------



## bogginhead

Shroomalistic said:


> They are like snowflakes, no two are alike.  It’s not a man made material where they can be identical



Gotcha.  I checked out some pics on Google; seems a lot of pairs are the same.  Doesn't change anything for me, though; they're still awesome, and I hope they're as good as everyone says on the HE-500!


----------



## Shroomalistic

I have suede oris on my he4xx.  They are awesome.  No more itchy from the focus pads and sound better too


----------



## Elijah Owens

Does anyone know which replacement ear pads will fit the Sennheiser PC37X? I have the HD6XX and was hoping the Dekoni pads would fit but they do not... Not a big fan of the stock velour pads they come with.


----------



## Zenvota

Elijah Owens said:


> Does anyone know which replacement ear pads will fit the Sennheiser PC37X? I have the HD6XX and was hoping the Dekoni pads would fit but they do not... Not a big fan of the stock velour pads they come with.


How are they attached and what are their dimensions?


----------



## actorlife

Anyone can tell me where to get aftermarket $15 or less fenestrated headphone pads? Thanks


----------



## Zenvota

actorlife said:


> Anyone can tell me where to get aftermarket $15 or less fenestrated headphone pads? Thanks


The brainwavz perforated pu are the cheapest im aware of.  Fenestrated leather is expensive


----------



## actorlife (Mar 26, 2019)

Zenvota said:


> The brainwavz perforated pu are the cheapest im aware of.  Fenestrated leather is expensive


I heard there are pleather imitation ones that are less expensive. I have pair that came with my Sivga SV007 and I'm sure they are not leather:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0718VWCB9/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_CiPMCb7JGGED2


----------



## Zenvota

actorlife said:


> I heard there are pleather imitation ones that are less expensive. I have pair that came with my Sivga SV007 and I'm sure they are not leather:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0718VWCB9/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_CiPMCb7JGGED2


right, that would be the brainwavz perforated
https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/headphone-memory-foam-earpads-xl-size-perforated-pu-leather
they're large though so I'd double check the measurements.


----------



## axle_69

Does anyone know where to order original earpads for the Pioneer SE-Monitor5 in the UK (or in the EU)? These headphones sound really good but costumer service sucks.

I found the part numbers:
Ear pad L side velour 960-0214-040WP
Ear pad R side velour 960-0215-040WP
Ear pad L side synthetic leather 960-0229-040WP
Ear pad R side synthetic leather 960-0230-040WP

Pioneer Europe (based in Germany) says synthetic leather earpads are in stock and just have to order them in a Pioneer service center in the UK, but the service centers I contacted say they cannot find them in the system, to which Pioneer Europe replies they are in stock and confirms part numbers. Kafkian...

Diameter is 10 cm so maybe one of the Brainwavz or Dekoni may fit, but the original is round and angled and alternatives aren't angled. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zenvota

axle_69 said:


> Does anyone know where to order original earpads for the Pioneer SE-Monitor5 in the UK (or in the EU)? These headphones sound really good but costumer service sucks.
> 
> I found the part numbers:
> Ear pad L side velour 960-0214-040WP
> ...



alot of the hifiman and fostex pads are round and angled


----------



## Vesperaudio

axle_69 said:


> , but the original is round and angled and alternatives aren't angled. Any suggestions?


We can make custom pads of any dimensions/angle/materials/filling/etc. Real leather/microsuede/velour/alcantara/hybrid. PM me for details if interested.


----------



## theangelboy

Alright pad aficionados, I need your help. Massdrop just started dropping the Meze 99 Noir (clone of the Classics in sound the only difference being the color) and I think I would really like the sound signature, however, I abolutely detest pleather ear pads.

So my question is this, has anyone tried (or would be willing to try) the Brainwavz oval microsuede on the Meze 99 Classics? If so, how have they changed the sound signature? I have been searching pad rolling on them and I have only found few instances where they tried non-Meze pads and none of those discussed microsuede pads.


----------



## kid vic

Has anyone tried the TH-X00 pads on the Mr.Speakers ether flow?


----------



## OnlineCat

Are the cheap ear pads on Aliexpress or other stores any good, or should i buy something like Brainwavz ear pads?


----------



## theangelboy

OnlineCat said:


> Are the cheap ear pads on Aliexpress or other stores any good, or should i buy something like Brainwavz ear pads?



It depends on the pads you are looking for but I would say, for the most part, what you get on Aliexpress is going to be pretty similar (or better) to a name brand pad. I've had pretty good luck with the pads I have bought from there.


----------



## I2evived

My ears had a really bad reaction to the pads on the HD6XX should I stick to only leather earpads?


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Has anyone tried this knockoff brand?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32824953488.html


----------



## Nolbert0

PlantsmanTX said:


> Has anyone tried this knockoff brand?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32824953488.html



I pretty sure they're the same as Brainwavz. The cheaper ones all seem to be angled, tho


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Nolbert0 said:


> I pretty sure they're the same as Brainwavz. The cheaper ones all seem to be angled, tho


Their $6.49 version of the Brainwavz hybrid pads aren't angled, but the don't seem to have the round ones.


----------



## Nolbert0

No I haven't seen the round ones for cheap either. Could've saved a lot of money when I looking for the 'glass slipper' for my HE-400i if the round ones were around for cheap.

You're right. When I was looking, I was looking for the plain pleather flat ones, not hybrids. My bad on the lack of info. Found it (plain pleather flat) on UK eBay for under £9. Not quite the $6.49 but still not unhappy about it. 

FYI, I got the plain pleather flats for HD380 as it seemed to be the general consensus that they were the best replacements. Unfortunately, it just scooped out all the mids because the drivers sit too far from the ear. The Sheepskin Ablet I was using was starting to collapse, bringing the drivers too close - bloating out the bass.

My problem is I need to find way too many 'glass slippers' for my 'Prima Dona's. lol


----------



## DrivenKeys (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you all know the Defean sheepskins are pretty awesome. I'm a/b-ing their mdr-v6 pads vs Brainwavs sheepskins.

I tested these on my v6's and Panasonic rp-htf600. I prefer the Defeans. They're 10 bux less than the Brainwavs, but the leather feels similar in quality, the Defean is a bit wrinkly, the Brainwav is supple and smoother. Neither is a clear winner because the sound and comfort are so different.

Upgrade Quality Genuine Leather... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MK6B9V4?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

They look a lot better in person, defean needs to pay some good photographers. The Defean is more of a cylinder. It has more space and holds the driver further from your ear than Brainwavz. The little v6 becomes a true over-ear. The fabric over the driver is much thinner than the Brainwavz foam layer, but Defean includes an optional foam layer in the bag. It's pretty impressive how the Defeans opened my Panasonics' soundstage and highs.

I like them both, but have returned the Brainwavs. My ear runs a bit big, and feels trapped in factory pads, which the Brainwavs mimic. The Defeans' leather feels a little more robust and pleasing. The grain is thicker, more breatheable, and is becoming softer with use. In contrast, the Brainwavz are a bit more supple, grippy, and more shiny, They grip the skin just a tiny bit more, and the memory foam feels slightly softer.

My roomate prefers the Brainwavz on his v6, it really depends.


----------



## ericj

Anyone have a suggestion for the flattest 80mm supra-aural pads? 

For my new pair of 40-year-old Pioneer SE-700 piezoelectric film headphones.


----------



## GREQ

ericj said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for the flattest 80mm supra-aural pads?
> 
> For my new pair of 40-year-old Pioneer SE-700 piezoelectric film headphones.


AKG K141 pads are 90mm, so they might look a bit strange.
I always thought my SE-700 sounded better with thicker/plush 60mm'ish on-ear pleather pads. Definitely helps with the low-end, but it's been ages since I actually heard them with stock pads.
Sorry, this isn't much help


----------



## ericj

GREQ said:


> AKG K141 pads are 90mm, so they might look a bit strange.
> I always thought my SE-700 sounded better with thicker/plush 60mm'ish on-ear pleather pads. Definitely helps with the low-end, but it's been ages since I actually heard them with stock pads.
> Sorry, this isn't much help



Well, real k141 pads have a hard back, but there are chinese vendors who sell a version with a flange like k240 pads. I would guess those are even bigger.

Hmm.


----------



## ponyhead (Oct 23, 2019)

I just got the akg k500 off ebay, but the pads are reduced to mush. What pads should I replace them with? Thanks

_Edit_ - oh, searching for k*501* pads turned up results. Velour k501 pads ought to do the trick.


----------



## ericj (Oct 24, 2019)

Obscure cans but if you are looking for pads for a Beyerdynamic DT-302 -- which is built like a HD-414 but with smaller capsules -- Plantronics Supra Plus "doughnut" pads work well.


----------



## Oregonian

Since it's the Ear Pad thread...............more curious than anything - why did Audeze discontinue the Vegan pads?  I still have two pair - one is new - but wondering since at one time they were THE pad to put on the HE-6.


----------



## theangelboy

Oregonian said:


> Since it's the Ear Pad thread...............more curious than anything - why did Audeze discontinue the Vegan pads?  I still have two pair - one is new - but wondering since at one time they were THE pad to put on the HE-6.



They also were (and still are) the best pad for the M1060 and the M1060C. The theory is that Audeze took notice that they were being used on a cheaper competitor headphone and wanted to put a stop to it. At first they were a call-to-order where you had to give the serial number of the LCD headphone you were buying them for and then, not long after that, they were discontinued completely.

VesperAudio will custom-make an all-alcantara pad for the M1060 that supposedly sounds almost identical (although the sample size for that is pretty small since I only know of 2 people that have bought them). However, those are pricey at north of $75 depending on the options selected. There also is a new Dekoni Microsuede designed for the LCD series and the ZMF Oval Suedes. Member jotaku recently did a comparison of those two pads + the vegans on the M1060 (see https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mon...anar-headphones.820107/page-526#post-15191548). So, not all hope is lost for those unable to get vegans when they were around, but it's not ideal. Hopefully, at some point, a company (like Monoprice, since they would benefit greatly from it) will step up and make an affordable clone.


----------



## shuto77

What fenestrated / perforated pads do people like that don't typically wreck the sound? My ears overheat with practically any pads nowadays, so I'm looking into fenestrated ones. This includes brainwavz Sheepskin ovals and ZMF Ori sheepskin as well. 

Currently looking for options to replace pads on a Nad Viso HP (oval/ rectangle) and hifiman HE4XX (large round). 

Thanks!


----------



## SupperTime

What brand pads fit the Mr speakers ether flow C? (that is not Mr speakers branded pads?)


----------



## ts8169 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey all.
I'm currently wearing the Shure 840 pads on my slightly modded Fostex T50RP's.  I really, really like the buttery soft feel of the 840's but have been looking at upgrading to either a Dekoni or ZMF pad that is slightly thicker.  With the 840's as the benchmark, I'm not sure which material I should get.  I really like the quality of leather on the 840 pads but can't find what Shure calls it (ie.."Protein" leather?), therefore I'm not sure which material is comparable with Dekoni / ZMF (Lambskin, protein, cowhide..) or what the difference in "feel" is between these options.  Not sound, just feel / fit.  I'm mostly asking b/c these pads can't be returned and at $60-a-pop.... Thoughts?


----------



## jespern

Hi everyone, I have a pair of DT 770's as my daily driver, and I'm wanting to replace the ear pads with something more comfortable. I realize that they're often suggested as one of the most comfortable headphones for lengthy sessions (which I'm having a lot more of during this quarantine), but unfortunately, that's not the case for me. I have a pair of Bose QC35 for when I travel, and they're just supremely comfortable.

Could anyone recommend a pair of ear pads that would make my DT's just as comfortable as my Bose? I'm looking at the Dekoni stuff, but having trouble deciding which would come closest to the experience I'm after.


----------



## Rooey

obobskivich said:


> Some input to help get you started:
> 
> - All of the modern Grado earpads fit all of the modern Grado headphones
> - Denon AH-D2000 earpads will fit onto the Koss ESP/10 (they improve the sound too)
> - Behringer HPM-1000 earpads will fit onto the Sennheiser HD 580/600/etc (they damage the sound)


I really dislike the OEM Grado ear pads for my SR 125's (hot, itchy, uncomfortable, sluffing foam) and am looking for replacement pads. 
Do you know any that would fit in pleather or velour (unless these fabrics make the sound worse)?  
My main concern is that they fit the SR 125 mount.


----------



## HenryRol (May 9, 2020)

PurpleAngel said:


> Ok, decided to start up a thread dedicated to ear pads, a clearing house of information about ear pads and posting questions about ear pads.
> I'll try to update this first post with listings of headphones and what ear pads (exact model name and product ID number) are known to work with (fit) on to that given model of headphone.


*No sound coming out of bluetooth speakers.*
I am new here, and I have no idea how to start a new thread. I didn't see a tab for a new thread.  So I will just post here. Hope someone can help.
I've had my JBL and Jam bluetooth speakers for a few years. They both stopped working on the same day.
No sound coming out of either one, even though I charged them both yesterday. They were paired, one at a time. But no sound.
Haven't used them much, but they both worked when I used them. The JBL seems charged, the lights went on, but there is no sound. So I guess the charger worked, since the JBL bluetooth speaker is lighting up. But why no sound? The Jam speaker is doing nothing - it's dead. Strange that both speakers went out the same day!!  Can it be the charger? Maybe new batteries for the speakers?


----------



## BobSmith8901 (May 11, 2020)

HenryRol said:


> *No sound coming out of bluetooth speakers.*
> I am new here, and I have no idea how to start a new thread. I didn't see a tab for a new thread.  So I will just post here. Hope someone can help.
> I've had my JBL and Jam bluetooth speakers for a few years. They both stopped working on the same day.
> No sound coming out of either one, even though I charged them both yesterday. They were paired, one at a time. But no sound.
> Haven't used them much, but they both worked when I used them. The JBL seems charged, the lights went on, but there is no sound. So I guess the charger worked, since the JBL bluetooth speaker is lighting up. But why no sound? The Jam speaker is doing nothing - it's dead. Strange that both speakers wetooth speaker is lighting up. But why no sound? The Jam speaker is doing nothing - it's dead. Strange that both speakers went out the same day!!  Can it be the charger? Maybe new batteries for the speakers?



You might want to post this in:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/portable-speakers.776802/page-2

Good luck.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

georgelai57 said:


> Yeah sometimes head-fiers get all caught up in mumbo-jumbo.
> 
> The Americans call it para cord but you know those elastic ropes that have a hook at each end for stretching and tying stuff onto your motorbike etc? That's para cord. It's rubber covered with cloth or something stretchable. I just threw away the hooks.



No. Paracord is parachute cord. It is not stretchable.

The stretchable cords with hooks are called "bungee cables" or "bungee cords."


----------



## Valicious

I need to replace my Grado G Cush pads, as they are crumbling.  Are there any other options around that price point?  I typically use them for editing audio


----------



## Bakuryu

I've had my Sennheiser HD558 for years, unfortunately that also means my earpads have been the same for years and they are gross. Anyone know where I can find good quality replacements? I know the head band probably cant be replaced or replaced easily, but it's not as bad as my ear pads, so if I can figure out a way to clean the head band part and get new ear pads I should be good. That said I feel like velour pads are incredibly difficult to maintain/clean.


----------



## ToTo Man

Bakuryu said:


> I've had my Sennheiser HD558 for years, unfortunately that also means my earpads have been the same for years and they are gross. Anyone know where I can find good quality replacements? I know the head band probably cant be replaced or replaced easily, but it's not as bad as my ear pads, so if I can figure out a way to clean the head band part and get new ear pads I should be good. That said I feel like velour pads are incredibly difficult to maintain/clean.


Sticky tape is good for removing dust, fluff and dead skin cells from the pads and keeps them looking good if you do it regularly.  If they are beyond saving then you don't have anything to lose by removing them and try washing in warm soapy water.  If the foam is too soft/flat then the time has come to replace them.  I'm not sure if Sennheiser stock spares for the 558 like they do the 580/600/650, but the 580/600/650 might be backward compatible with the 558?  They're pretty expensive, but if you're only changing once every few years then the cost isn't so bad to swallow.


----------



## Moak

Has someone tested to change the standard ear pads from Sennheiser HD 800 to lamb leather ear pads?
Is the sound signature changing after this?


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

Can you guys help me ID these pads here?
They came with a HiFiMan HE-350 i bought last year, in addition to the stock ones.
Guy that sold me headphone said he wasn't sure of what they are, i think its a pair of Brainwavz Hybrid Round XL, am i correct?


----------



## Drake_Mallard

Which pads would help with the DT 880 600ohm's siblance without changing the sound signature too much?


----------



## init

@ChevyMonsenhor, yes, those are exactly them


----------



## zombywoof

Anyone have experience with the Brainwavz XL velour or microsuede on the AKG K553 Pro Mk II (or other headphone in this family)?  I switched out the stock AKG pads for the Brainwavz XL sheepskin...very nice.  Quality is excellent and the leather is much better for extended listening sessions than the stock pleather (or whatever it is). I was thinking of trying the velour or microsuede...the impressions are all over the map with respect to how the velour/microsuede impact the sound.

PS...kind of surprised there isn't more activity on this thread.


----------



## GREQ

Something that kinda works, but also doesn't quite work, dependin on your taste is aftermarket Ori pads on AKG K551.
I like it, but the bass to mids (100-1000hz) feels a touch scooped out, so it sounds a bit cold and thin.
Everything else sounds absolutley great though.
Bass doesn't feel or sound as loud as the graph shows.








Also, I struck gold today.
Finally a good set of pads for the HE-500... and I've tried A LOT.
I took my old rotten AKG K551 pads and peeled off all the pleather from the top, leaving the pleather on the underneath/inside of the pad.
Then added foam spacer rings inside the pad to make them deeper.

The sound is almost perfect.
ALL significant peaks are smoothed out.
Sound is more linear, with a borderline warmth to the tone.
Air is still present AND bass is a touch boosted/extended - no pleather pad is able to do both.
Comfort is supreme... almost... it's still an HE-500 headband.





foam spacer ring big enough not to block ANY part of the driver





(right - compared to stock velour pad)






I need to stitch these up since they're falling apart slightly... but it's fine for now.
*HE-500... now with matching grey ear pads!!  *


----------



## Heyyoudvd

Anyone know where I can get replacement pads for a Denon AH-D750?

I’ve heard it may fit Sony 7506 pads but I’m not positive, and if it does, which 7506 pads should I get?


----------



## GREQ

Heyyoudvd said:


> Anyone know where I can get replacement pads for a Denon AH-D750?
> 
> I’ve heard it may fit Sony 7506 pads but I’m not positive, and if it does, which 7506 pads should I get?


Get some aftermarket MDR-Z1000 pads.
They work great on my AH-D950 - almost no discernable difference between stock... maybe even an improvement.

This is the style of pad I'm talking about:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Softer-Genu...010074?hash=item3abbcf061a:g:ucMAAOSwL7VWn5vg

And the results:


----------



## Heyyoudvd

GREQ said:


> Get some aftermarket MDR-Z1000 pads.
> They work great on my AH-D950 - almost no discernable difference between stock... maybe even an improvement.
> 
> This is the style of pad I'm talking about:
> ...



Interesting. Does the particular brand matter? I see quite a few of those Z1000 style pads on Amazon Canada, although they seem relatively pricey.


Surprisingly, I was looking through my headphones to see if any of the pads would fit and it turns out my Audio Technica M50 pads are a perfect fit for the AH-D750. That surprised me. They may be a little darker sounding than the stock pads, but that could also just be the fact that the stock pads were worn to hell and flattened out.

These D750s sounds great, so now I have to decide whether to keep the M50 pads on them and then just buy another set of M50 pads to throw back on my M50, or whether I should get another set of pads like those Z1000s.


----------



## GREQ

Heyyoudvd said:


> Interesting. Does the particular brand matter?


I've noticed that the cheap pads from China don't always match up which can lead to small channel imbalances.
Basically the manufacturing tolerances are sometimes low. 

Once, it was such a big difference visually, I contacted the seller and they sent me an extra set for free, out of which I could make 2 closer-matching sets of pads.. but that was luck... and that was a different set of pads anyway.

Even when they look the same, they don't measure the same; although usually the differences are never enough to actually hear them.

I seriously doubt the more expensive 'branded' pads are much different at all. 
Most of them likely come out of the same factory, especially since these pads aren't big sellers.


----------



## digitalreferee

So I'm currently really enjoying the MDR-CD2000, I recently got (for more than I paid for the headphones themselves, funnily enough) NOS genuine replacements for their earpads and headbands, which on my pair originally both had issues (the headband was sagging and no longer doing its job and the earpads were serviceable but the foam had lost most of its elasticity).

Now I have the replacement earpads which is good but they are inevitably going to fail again. However one thing about the earpads in the CD2000 is that they aren't of a piece but instead they have an outer fabric shell, with a foam donut just placed inside them to go around the driver in the enclosure. For my purpose this is pretty perfect. The manual for them says it's urethane foam, so by getting a block of foam and cutting them to the right height and donut shape, I should be able to have theoretically infinite replacements.

My only question is, has anyone ever tried using blocks of urethane foam before for headphone earpads replacements? I've stumbled on many of these on various websites which seem like they could do the job but I'm thinking maybe the acoustics properties are different? Or are they close enough that it shouldn't matter?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Drake_Mallard said:


> Which pads would help with the DT 880 600ohm's siblance without changing the sound signature too much?



Try a different amp. I don't hear any sibilance on mine with the stock pads.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Moak said:


> Has someone tested to change the standard ear pads from Sennheiser HD 800 to lamb leather ear pads?
> Is the sound signature changing after this?


Probably better to ask in the HD 800 threads.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Drake_Mallard said:


> Which pads would help with the DT 880 600ohm's sibilance without changing the sound signature too much?


I would guess none, the DT880 is a slightly bright sounding headphone.
A tube headphone amplifier might (guessing) improve the audio quality?


----------



## DropTekRoon (Dec 30, 2022)

The best pads for the Beyerdynamics will be the stock ones. They easily have the one of the best stock pads out there


----------



## DropTekRoon (Dec 30, 2022)

I agree with Purple Angel. Don't think any pad will help with your situation due to them being neutral bright. It will just change the sound too much


----------

